# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2015.*

*Links úteis:*

IPMA
 Acompanhamento Clima


Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
Global Temperature Time Series - Western Europe
Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


Anos anteriores:
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2014
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009
Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2008


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2015 às 11:49)

*01-01-2015*

T. Mínimas <0ºC:


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2015 às 01:25)

*1048,7hPa* às 0h em Bragança!
Se a estação estiver bem calibrada, estamos perante um valor de pressão muito incomum para o nosso país.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

Ontem, dia 8 de Janeiro de 2015, segundo o IPMA,  do Geofísico registou uma temperatura mínima de 0ºC, tornando-se assim a temperatura mínima mais baixa desde (pelo menos) 1971 registada no mês de Janeiro.

Curioso também é que em 11 estações registaram uma temperatura média abaixo dos 0ºC, devido à persistência do nevoeiro durante quase todo o dia (se não todo).






E consequentemente as máximas foram também baixas. Trancoso, Bandarra, registou uma máxima de apenas 0,1ºC:


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2015 às 14:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ontem, dia 8 de Janeiro de 2015, segundo o IPMA,  do Geofísico registou uma temperatura mínima de 0ºC, tornando-se assim a temperatura mínima mais baixa desde (pelo menos) 1971 registada no mês de Janeiro.



Estranho a G.Coutinho e o Geofísico terem tido exactamente a mesma mínima: 0ºC.
Ainda por cima, nas horárias da G.Coutinho, a temperatura entre as 3h e as 10h variou entre os 1,4 e os 1,6ºC. Portanto, algum vento, nevoeiro e temperatura constante. Não sei até que ponto os 0 que aparecem no mapa não serão um erro, mas...

Fica a imagem:


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

Penso ser mesmo erro, demasiada coincidência os dois valores iguais, com 0.0º exactamente, no meio de estações todas com 1/2º a mais, e com esse facto do próprio gráfico da estação Gago Coutinho aparentar estabilidade durante muitas horas devido ao nevoeiro.

No Ogimet a estação Gago Coutinho apresenta 1.3º de mínima.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Pode-se ler que a temperatura mínima registada foi de 1,1ºC e não de 0ºC, como é apresentado no mapa de observações diárias.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> ntem, dia 8 de Janeiro de 2015, segundo o IPMA, do Geofísico registou uma temperatura mínima de 0ºC, tornando-se assim a temperatura mínima mais baixa desde (pelo menos) 1971 registada no mês de Janeiro.



É um erro de registo no mapa diário. A estação de Lisboa Geofísico esteve desligada nos últimos dias, provavelmente para manutenção. Só voltou a funcionar com registos ontem dia 8 às 10h. Nesse momento a temperatura era de 3.1º e a partir daí foi sempre superior.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp
> 
> Pode-se ler que a temperatura mínima registada foi de 1,1ºC e não de 0ºC, como é apresentado no mapa de observações diárias.



Exacto, correcção ao mapa diário confirmada portanto.

Espectacular o recorde de temperatura máxima mais baixa!


----------



## 1337 (16 Jan 2015 às 11:07)

TOP 5 estações mais chuvosas de ontem:
- Ponte de Lima (escola agrícola) 46.3 mm
- Porto (S. Gens) 44.8mm
- Porto (Aeroporto) 40.9 mm
- Lamas de Mouro( P. Ribeiro) 40.8mm
- Viana do Castelo (Chafé) 38.1mm


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:36)

*31-01-2015*
Rajada máxima de vento *> 80 km/h*

*Mogadouro*: *106,6 km/h
Guarda*: *106,2 km/h
Mirandela*:* 95,4 km/h
Portalegre*:* 94 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro*: *86,8 km/h
Bragança*: *85,3 km/h
Covilhã(Aeródromo)*: *83,9 km/h
Porto(Aeródromo)*: *83,4 km/h
Viseu(Aeródromo)*: *83,2 km/h
Elvas*: *82,4 km/h


Fonte: IPMA
*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Fev 2015 às 23:55)

Boletim de Janeiro http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fNuwdP/cli_20150101_20150131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Minimas de Janeiro:

Viana do Castelo: -0.2ºC
Braga: -3.7ºC
Vila Real: -3.5ºC
Bragança: -4.1ºC
Porto/PR: 1.6ºC
Aveiro: 1.0ºC
Viseu: -1.5ºC
Guarda: -5.3ºC
Coimbra: 0.4ºC
Castelo Branco: -3.4ºC
Leiria: -2.6ºC
Santarém: -1.0ºC
Portalegre: -2.4ºC
Lisboa/Geo: 2.2ºC
Évora: -1.5ºC
Beja: -0.2ºC
Faro: 3.0ºC


----------



## Thomar (8 Fev 2015 às 08:37)

Excerto do relatório do IPMA referente ao mês de Janeiro:

_Menores valores diários da temperatura mínima do ar em janeiro 2015 
Estações Meteorológicas Tmin (°C) 

Sabugal -6.7
Mirandela -6.3 
Chaves -6.1
Miranda do Douro -5.4
Guarda -5.3
Carrazeda de Ansiães -5.1_


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 11:40)

Ontem registaram-se máximas interessantes. 

Lousã(Aeródromo): *27,2ºC*
Pegões:* 26,9ºC*
Coimbra,Bencanta*: 26,6ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar*: 26,4ºC*
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *26,0ºC
*
Apesar dos dias quentes, a geada ainda impera em muitos sitios.
Minimas de ontem.
*




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2015 às 15:22)




----------



## 1337 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

É, este ano tudo bem mais castanho, fruto de um Inverno seco  no geral


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2015 às 11:37)

Como o @jonas_87 tinha dito algures, Alvega poderia chegar aos 29ºC de amplitude térmica... E acabou por ter 29,7ºC.

*T. Máx*: 28,5ºC
*T. Mín*: -1,2ºC

*Amplitude*: 1,2+28,5=29,7ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 12:34)

Amplitude brutal!   
Aquele sector do vale do Tejo é incrível.


----------



## james (9 Mar 2015 às 12:51)

Apesar de um inverno com a precipitação abaixo do normal , as estações de Viana do Castelo e Braga , nos meses de  dezembro , janeiro e fevereiro  , registaram valores de precipitação a rondar os 300 l / m2 , o suficiente para manter , como sempre , bem verde , o Minho .


----------



## Skizzo (9 Mar 2015 às 19:22)

Boletim de Fevereiro: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uvNYkd/cli_20150201_20150228_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Minimas extremas bem baixas em todo o território.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 22:46)

Top 8 Amplitudes térmicas > *25ºC
8-03-2015

 

Alvega:  29,7ºC   ( Min: -1,2 / Máx: 28,5ºC)
Coruche:  26,9ºC (Min: -0,7ºC / Máx: 26,2ºC)
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: 26,4ºC (Min: 1,7ºC / 27,9ºC)
Portimão(Aeródromo): 26,4ºC (Min: 0,9ºC / 27,3ºC)
Cabeceiras de Basto: 26,0ºC (Min: 0,1ºC / 26,1ºC)
Mirandela: 26,0ºC (Min: -1,6ºC / Max: 24,4ºC)
Chaves(Aerodromo): 25,8ºC (Min: -1,3ºC / Max: 24,3ºC)
Setúbal(Estação de fruticultura): 25,5ºC (Min: **1,7ºC** / 27,2ºC)
*
Hoje Alvega teve mais uma amplitude na ordem dos 28/29ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2015 às 13:59)

Ontem, Alvega registou mais uma amplitude daquelas...
Extremos: *-1,4ºC* / *28,0ºC   
*
A mínima mais baixa e a maxima mais alta da rede IPMA, notável.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 18:47)

Extracto do Boletim de Fevereiro:






Estamos em seca em pelo menos dois terços do território continental, nalguns locais já será moderada devido à ausência de precipitação nestas duas semanas de Março. Este mês é normalmente de chuva e ao falhar quase totalmente descendo ao nível de um mês de verão em algumas zonas, como já se perspectiva pelas previsões dos modelos, a seca de fraca passará seguramente a moderada ou severa onde já é moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic, não sei se reparaste na rajada máxima do mês de Fevereiro, uns belos 118 km/h no Raso, pobre Carvoeiro. 
A nortada louca aqui da zona não dá hipotese.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, não sei se reparaste na rajada máxima do mês de Fevereiro, uns belos 118 km/h no Raso, pobre Carvoeiro.
> A nortada louca aqui da zona não dá hipotese.



É que o Carvoeiro não tem esta nossa "fábrica do vento" .
Parece-me no entanto estranho pois o dia 17 não foi um dos dias com vento mais forte, não aparece sequer referenciado no Boletim sob esse aspecto.
Nesta estação http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=ILISBOAC6#history/s20150217/e20150217/mdaily a rajada máxima desse dia foi de 61 Km/h;
79,5 Km/h nesta outra http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=ILISBONA3#history/s20150217/e20150217/mdaily.
No mapa diário do vento máximo, a estação de Cabo Raso não aparece sequer e o valor mais elevado na costa foi o de Cabo Carvoeiro com 80,6 Km/h.




118 Km/h é um valor extraordinário, que me lembre só ocorreram valores dessa ordem com o Gong. Note-se que o aumento da força do vento não é linear, aumenta proporcionalmente com o quadrado da velocidade, de 80 para 100 Km/h o aumento da força de pressão do vento por unidade de área é inferior ao de 100 para 120 Km/h. Para 80 Km/h a força é de cerca de 62 Kg/m2, aumenta para 96 Kg/m2 para 100 Km/h e para 139 Kg/m2 aos 120 Km/h. Portanto uma rajada de 120 Km/h é sentida com mais do dobro da força de uma rajada de 80 Km/h.
Acresce que a estação do Raso tem tido interrupções de funcionamento frequentes e daí que a confiança nas suas observações diminua.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> É que o Carvoeiro não tem esta nossa "fábrica do vento" .


Pois estive agora a ver no google earth as estações do carvoeiro e cabo raso , e o panorama virado para Norte é bastante diferente.
Cabo Raso :





Cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 20:40)

T.minimas < *0,0ºC
15-03-2015

Carrazeda de Ansiães: -4,3ºC
Martim Rei,Sabugal: -3,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: -3,1ºC
Alvega: -2,7ºC
Penhas Douradas: -2,7ºC
Bagueixe, Macedo dos Cavaleiros: -2,6ºC
Chaves(Aeródromo): -2,5ºC
Coruche: -2,4ºC
Mirandela: -2,3ºC
Bragança: -2,3ºC
Dunas de Mira: -2,1ºC
Montalegre: -2,1ºC
Moimenta da Beira: -1,4ºC
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: -1,1ºC
Praia da Rainha,Almada: -1,0ºC
Aljezur: -0,9ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -0,8ºC
Valdonas,Tomar: -0,7ºC
Vinhais: -0,6ºC
Alvalade do Sado: -0,5ºC
Lamas de Mouro: -0,4ºC
Alcobaça: -0,2ºC
Estremoz: -0,1ºC

Fonte: IPMA

*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 20:50)

T.Minimas < *0,0ºC
16-03-2015*



*Martim Rei,Sabugal: -2,8ºC
Coruche: -2,0ºC
Moimenta da Beira: -2.0ºC
Aldeia Souto(Quinta Lageosa): -1,8ºC
Montalegre: -1,7ºC
Alvega: -1,7ºC
Praia da Rainha,Almada: -1,4ºC
Covilhã(Aerodromo): -1,3ºC
Fundão: -1,2ºC
Aljezur: -1,2ºC
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: -1,1ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -1,0ºC
Lamas de Mouro: -1,0ºC
Mirandela: -1,0ºC
Miranda do Douro: -0,8ºC
Alvalade do Sado: -0,8ºC
Alcobaça: -0,7ºC
Estremoz: -0,7ºC
Oriola,Portel: -0,7ºC
Dunas de Mira: -0,6ºC
Chaves(Aeródromo): -0,4ºC
Portimão(Aerodromo): -0,2ºC
Valdonas,Tomar: -0,1ºC
Mogadouro: **-0,1ºC*

*Fonte: IPMA*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2015 às 09:12)

A situação começa a agravar-se muito significativamente em relação à seca que estamos a atravessar, há culturas em Trás os Montes que já começam a ficar comprometidas devido à falta de água... sem água os centeios não crescem, os pastos não medram, chegou a altura de expoldrar a vinha e não "choram"... em conversa com o meu pai ele mostrou-se preocupado com a situação, alías preocupação de todos os que tiram o sustento da terra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 13:17)




----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 22:39)

Tal com na segunda-feira, ontem novamente a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro a liderar a rede IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2015 às 13:30)

*T.máxima > 25ºC
28-03-2015

Castro Marim (RN Sapal): 28,7ºC
Portimão(Aerodromo): 28,6ºC
Vila Real de Santo António: 27,4ºC
Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas: 27,4ºC
Mirandela: 27,0ºC
Castelo Branco: 27,0ºC
Elvas: 27,0ºC
Faro: 26,9ºC
Alvega: 26,6ºC
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: 26,6ºC
São Pedro do Corval, Reguengos: 26,5ºC
Zebreira: 26,4ºC
Covilhã(Aerodromo): 26,2ºC
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: 26,2ºC
Aldeia Souto(Quinta Lageosa): 25,9ºC
Portalegre(Cidade) 25,8ºC?
Oriola,Portel: 25,4ºC
Alvalade do Sado: 25,3ºC
Beja:* *25,3ºC
Vale Formoso,Mértola:* *25,1ºC*
*Neves Corvo:* *25,1ºC*

Destaque para amplitude térmica em Mirandela:* 1,8ºC* / *27,0ºC*
As amplitudes térmicas vão disparar nos proximos dias.

Ontem, foi assim batida a máxima mais alta do presente mês, que pertencia a *Alvega* ( *28,5ºC*), registada no passado dia *9 de Março*.
.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 14:12)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem , dia 29:


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 14:32)

Ontem tivemos bastantes estações acima dos *25ºC






*


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 14:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Destaque para amplitude térmica em Mirandela:* 1,8ºC* / *27,0ºC*
> As amplitudes térmicas vão disparar nos proximos dias.



Ontem _Mirandela_ , teve mais uma amplitude notória.
Máxima de *27,4ºC *
Minima de *2,7ºC*
Amplitude de 24,7ºC


Realce para a estação de_ Lamas de mouro_ a única em terrenos negativos
Ontem registou minima de *-0,8ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 19:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem _Mirandela_ , teve mais uma amplitude notória.
> Máxima de *27,4ºC *
> Minima de *2,7ºC*
> Amplitude de 24,7ºC



Sim, mais uma bela amplitude térmica, e a estação nem está instalada á cota do rio Tuela, imagina se estivesse.
__________

Amanhã Alvega e Alcacer do Sal, devem chegar aos 31/32ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 13:05)

Bela t.maxima ontem no vale do Douro, Santa Barbara(Pinhao) foi aos 31 graus. A t. máxima mais elevada do mês na rede do ipma.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Abr 2015 às 13:12)

Qual o record para o mês de Março alguém sabe?


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 13:53)

Skizzo disse:


> Qual o record para o mês de Março alguém sabe?



Onde?


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 14:32)

Resumo das temperaturas máximas superiores a 25ºC  na rede IPMA:








Duas amplitudes térmicas acima dos 26ºC
- Alvega  Max:28,9ºC / Min:2,6ºC   *Amplitude 26,3ºC*
- Mirandela  Max:27,8ºC / Min:1,6ºC  *Amplitude 26,2ºC
*
Hoje a minima de Alvega deve ter andado pelos *3,7ºC* , na ultima atualização 13h ia com *27,5ºC





*
Lamas de mouro continua a ser a única com valores negativos, ontem registou minima de* -1,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2015 às 19:12)

Hoje, Alvega terá chegado a uma amplitude térmica a rondar os 28ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 11:01)

Deixo aqui o resumo das temperaturas máximas de ontem , as tabelas cada vez são maiores 
Dividi em duas , esta com valores acima dos 25ºC e abaixo dos 30ºC





E esta com estações que ultrapassaram os 30ºC





Aqui os mapas das mínimas e máximas:








Amplitudes térmicas

- Coruche                  Max:30,1ºC / Min:3,0ºC  *Amplitude 27,1ºC*
- Alvega                     Max:30,1ºC / Min:3,1ºC * Amplitude 27ºC*
- Alcacer do sal         Max:32,9ºC / Min:6,5ºC  *Amplitude 26,4ºC*
- Aljezur                    Max:28,9ºC / Min:3,0ºC  *Amplitude 25,9ºC




Joaopaulo disse:



			Olhando para as previsões do GFS para a tarde do dia 1 , apostava para a zona de Alcácer - Alvalade




Clique para expandir...

*
Quase que acertava nas 2 mais quentes ,  tinha de ser um pouco mais para norte..
Ou seja , Pegões - Alcácer e não Alcácer - Alvalade


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 21:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o resumo das temperaturas máximas de ontem , as tabelas cada vez são maiores



 grande trabalho!

Vêem-se amplitudes espectaculares, Coruche, Alvega e cerca de 26ºC em várias estações, entre elas a recordista Alcácer. Notável também os mais de 25ºC no litoral, na Praia da Rainha e em Aljezur, por exemplo.
Zona central do Alentejo e o vale do Tejo foram em resumo as regiões com máximas mais altas.
A minha aposta tinha sido Elvas que ficou bem aquém das extremas, mesmo assim acima dos 30ºC. A fronteira não foi portanto a zona mais quente, o vento de leste prosseguindo o seu caminho para oeste foi aquecendo ainda mais.
Grande contraste térmico ao chegar ao litoral oeste.
Notável ainda os 1,9ºC de mínima de Dunas de Mira, amplitude global do território continental: *31ºC.*
Nota: o zero de Sagres é erro do registo automático, a estação não estava a debitar dados, só recomeçou às 14h.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2015 às 13:00)

Evolução espacial da temperatura máxima, nos últimos 3 dias, sendo que no primeiro dia o vento foi predominante de norte, e no último de leste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2015 às 23:24)

*Primeiro Trimestre*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 01:34)

Excelente amplitude térmica , dia 2 em *Dunas de Mira*

*Extremos:*
Máxima *29,9ºC*
Minima de* 2,7ºC

Amplitude de 27,2ºC





*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2015 às 19:50)

Esta manhã andei com o meu pai a regar uma vinha que plantamos em Janeiro, estamos a tentar salvá-la! Cerca de 1000 bacelos.
Também andamos a regar oliveiras e castanheiros, cerca de 80 árvores.
Também já se semeiam as batatas cá na zona... se não chover nem nascem, está tudo seco, os centeios não crescem.
Mapas há muitos, mas a realidade, dura realidade é esta!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 00:03)

Que raio de dados... a t.maxima mais alta do mês foi em Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *31,0 ºC  *
A t.máxima de Castro Marim foi no dia 28 e não a 29 de Março...


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2015 às 09:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que raio de dados... a t.maxima mais alta do mês foi em Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *31,0 ºC  *
> A t.máxima de Castro Marim foi no dia 28 e não a 29 de Março...


O IPMA considera o período das 9h às 9h UTC. (Não é de agora... Sempre foi.)
Isso significa que a partir das 9h UTC do dia 31, começa já o dia 1.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

*Precipitação acumulada (>20mm) - 09 Abril 2015 (0h-0h)*

*Beja - 63,4mm*
Alvalade - 36,5mm
Elvas - 31,8mm
Évora - 27,2mm
Estremoz - 24,7mm
Castro Verde - 24,6mm

Cálculos feitos pela consulta de dados horários de cada estação devido à falha do IPMA em disponibilizar os dados diários no mapa de observações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2015 às 12:44)

Já estão disponíveis os dados diários de 9 de Abril, assim, segundo o IPMA...

*Precipitação acumulada (>20mm) - 09 abril 2015 (10h-10h*)*

*Beja - 65,1mm*
Elvas - 48,4mm
Alvalade - 36,5mm
Estremoz - 24,8mm
Castro Verde - 24,5mm
Mora - 22,9mm
Évora (Aeródromo) - 20,8mm

*09 Abril 09UTC - 10 Abril 09UTC


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 07:28)

AnDré disse:


> O IPMA considera o período das 9h às 9h UTC. (Não é de agora... Sempre foi.)
> Isso significa que a partir das 9h UTC do dia 31, começa já o dia 1.



Isso é para a precipitação acumulada, não faz qualquer sentido que seja também para as temperaturas extremas de um dia. Então a máxima de um dia foi atingida no dia anterior? Que é isso, não posso acreditar que seja assim! E se realmente fôr, é um perfeito disparate!

Meteorologicamente, para todos os parâmetros, o dia 31 começa às 9h do dia 30??

Exemplo do absurdo que tal representa com a seguinte descrição de uma situação hipotética:
"No dia 30 a temperatura máxima tinha sido de 25ºC. Com a passagem da frente fria na manhã do dia 31 ocorreu uma acentuada descida da temperatura, tendo a máxima no dia 31 sido de 27ºC." 



> A temperatura máxima do ar, a partir do dia 27, registou uma subida significativa, tendo-se registado
> valores da ordem de 30 °C no final do mês, em vários locais do interior Sul.



http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...QOFptY/cli_20150301_20150331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Conclui-se que 28,7ºC é um valor da ordem dos 30ºC !

Ao menos não divulguem estes absurdos para o público em geral que nunca, mas nunca mesmo, compreenderá o absurdo de dizer que a máxima num dia foi atingida no dia anterior.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 08:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já estão disponíveis os dados diários de 9 de Abril, assim, segundo o IPMA...
> 
> *Precipitação acumulada (>20mm) - 09 abril 2015 (10h-10h*)*
> 
> ...



A contagem do dia 9 não é feita assim no resumo diário, é feita das 0h(UTC) de dia 9 às 0h(UTC) de dia 10, ou seja da 1h legal de dia 9 à 1h legal de dia 10.

Exemplo:





Se fosse das 9h às 9h, Estremoz teria 23,5 mm e não os 24,8 mm que estão no resumo diário. O resumo diário usa o dia civil com a hora do fuso (UTC).
Ainda por cima, às vezes, o resumo diário do dia anterior é publicado antes das 9h UTC... 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada (>20mm) - 09 Abril 2015 (0h-0h)*



Nesta mensagem a contagem está feita das 23:00 UTC de dia 8 às 23:00 de dia 9.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Abr 2015 às 11:52)

StormRic disse:


> A contagem do dia 9 não é feita assim no resumo diário, é feita das 0h(UTC) de dia 9 às 0h(UTC) de dia 10, ou seja da 1h legal de dia 9 à 1h legal de dia 10.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> ...



Pensava que os resumos diários do IPMA eram todos feitos das 09UTC às 09UTC, mas pronto 

Quanto à contagem feita por mim, penso que estejam correctos, porque como estamos com uma hora a mais, a leitura que fiz é:
- Observação das 00hUTC = Dados registados das 00h às 01h
- Observação das 01hUTC = Dados registados das 01h às 02h
- Observação das 02hUTC = Dados registados das 02h às 03h
...
- Observação das 21hUTC = Dados registados das 21h às 22h
- Observação das 22hUTC = Dados registados das 22h às 23h
- Observação das 23hUTC = Dados registados das 23h às 00h

Utilizando a tabela que aqui meteste, mostro-te que dados utilizei:






Se eu estiver errado avisa


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2015 às 15:48)

Só um reparo, o valor máximo e mínimo nunca ficará nos gráficos porque são valores instantâneos. Quanto à precipitação, é outra história...


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 16:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pensava que os resumos diários do IPMA eram todos feitos das 09UTC às 09UTC, mas pronto
> 
> Quanto à contagem feita por mim, penso que estejam correctos, porque como estamos com uma hora a mais, a leitura que fiz é:
> - Observação das 00hUTC = Dados registados das 00h às 01h
> ...



A tabela HTML do IPMA é em horas UTC. As contagens (somas) estão correctas mas a que fizeste com esses dados nunca aparecerá em resumo diário do IPMA porque o resumo diário é feito entre as 00:00 UTC, ou seja, para um certo dia, o *primeiro valor que vai buscar a essa tabela é o das 01h* com data desse dia e o *último é o das 00h *com data do dia seguinte e isto sempre, independentemente de estarmos em hora de verão ou não. Portanto, guiamo-nos sempre pela hora UTC. Só se fôr necessário comunicar ao público as horas de um determinado evento é que convertemos para a hora legal. Já nas estações privadas, WU, NetAtmo etc ocorre a confusão de umas estações terminarem o total diário e a localização dos extremos às 00H e outras à 01H do dia seguinte porque o utilizador define o período em hora legal ou em hora UTC. Isto produz um WeatherMap erróneo e inútil entre a meia-noite e a uma da madrugada porque aparecem estações já com o total reiniciado e estações ainda com o total da data anterior, ou seja, coexistem durante cerca de uma hora no WeatherMap zeros e valores que são totais de quase 24 horas. Quando os utilizadores, membros deste fórum por exemplo, durante o período da hora de verão, anunciam os totais diários alguns minutos depois da meia-noite, não é possível compará-los com os do mapa do IPMA uma vez que nesse momento ainda são 23h UTC; só à 1h terão o verdadeiro total comparável com o do IPMA. Aconteceu de forma flagrante com a precipitação de Elvas recentemente, por exemplo, em que o maior valor horário foi de mais de 16mm e ocorreu entre as 00h e a 01h UTC: a diferença entre o total do dia da estação privada e o da estação do IPMA no resumo diário era, assim, enorme.
A confusão que o IPMA faz é de para os resumos diários usar a referência de início do dia das 00h UTC desse dia (correcto, na minha opinião), mas depois no boletim climatológico usar as 09h (antiquado e sem utilidade). Quando fornece valores à comunicação social, usa as 00:00, mas quando fornece valores para investigação científica ou histórica usa as 09:00, não faz qualquer sentido, ainda para mais porque nem sempre especifica o critério que está a usar.




edição: retirei a sugestão de colocação em tópico apropriado por ter sido atendida. Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 16:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Só um reparo, o valor máximo e mínimo nunca ficará nos gráficos porque são valores instantâneos. Quanto à precipitação, é outra história...



Correcto, mas um valor máximo não pode ser inferior a qualquer valor que apareça no gráfico nem um valor mínimo superior aos que aparecem no gráfico. Quanto à precipitação, em termos de gráfico e de acumulado horário máximo não há diferença, a barra mais alta de uma certa data é o máximo dessa data; há é em termos de acumulado diário, como referi na mensagem anterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2015 às 19:21)

Ontem, a _fornalha_ do Minho ( *Valinha,Monção*) teve a t.máxima mais alta da rede IPMA, a temperatura foi aos  *29,6ºC
Dunas de Mira* vem logo atras com* 28ºC*, mais uma amplitudes daquelas, minima de *4,1ºC.*


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2015 às 10:17)

Curiosamente as 3 estações mais quentes do país no dia de ontem foram do alto minho, algo que não é muito comum, mas que de vez em quando acontece:

Monção - 29.4ºc

Ponte de Lima - 28.8ºC

Viana do Castelo, Chafé - 28.7ºC



PS: Ruemas não são contabilizadas nestes dados por mim, pelo que, como já disse em muitos posts, acho que Ruemas têm temperatura influenciada, pelo que deveríamos excluir em estudos climatológicos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Boas temperaturas máximas ontem na faixa costeira ocidental, isto graças ao vento  do quadrante de leste, como sempre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2015 às 22:50)

*Precipitação acumulada (>=15mm) - Estações Meteorológicas IPMA - 25 Abril 2015*

*V.N.Cerveira - 61,5mm*
Braga, Merelim - 49,9mm
Cabril - 48,5mm
Lamas de Mouro - 46,6mm
Montalegre - 41,5mm
Porto, S. Gens - 36,3mm
Monção, Valinha - 34,0mm
Covilhã - 31,6mm
Viana do Castelo, Chafé - 30,7mm
Cabeceiras de Basto - 29,8mm
Viseu (Aeródromo) - 28,1mm
Porto (Aeroporto) - 27,6mm
Luzim - 26,8mm
Arouca - 25,6mm
Proença-a-Nova, P. Moitas - 22,0mm
Coimbra (Aeródromo) - 21,9mm
Rio Maior - 21,4mm
Amadora - 20,8mm
Vinhais - 20,5mm
Viseu (Cidade) - 19,4mm
Leiria (Aeródromo) - 18,0mm
Nelas - 17,1mm
Setúbal (Fruticultura) - 16,9mm
Ansião - 16,8mm
Aveiro (Universidade) - 16,8mm
Mogadouro - 16,8mm
Lisboa (Geofísico) - 16,2mm
Manteigas - 15,0mm


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 18:27)

*Dust from the Sahara Desert cools the Iberian Peninsula*

http://phys.org/news/2015-04-sahara...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

Precipitação acumulada em Abril na região sul, valores máximos para alguns intervalos de tempo padrão e a minha classificação do mês baseada na análise estatística dos valores das séries de observações até 1980 (publicação do INMG).







As estações a cinzento têm interrupções de funcionamento, de registo ou evidência de registo incorrecto (inferior ao real). Os totais apresentados são as somas dos registos horários disponíveis na página do IPMA; os verdadeiros totais serão sempre superiores nas estações a cinzento. Em certos casos estimou-se que a variação não era suficientemente grande para alterar a classificação, pelo que é apresentada a classificação mínima. No entanto, como obviamente as estimativas podem estar erradas, a classificação poderá ser superior.

Para as estações que não têm os valores dos decis, a classificação foi estimada através dos decis das estações próximas e/ou por interpolação nas cartas de linhas de igual precipitação correspondentes aos 2º, 5º e 8º decil. Embora limitado pela antiguidade deste estudo do INMG e pelo número de estações que foi então usado, penso que os resultados têm alguma validade e permitem uma apreciação global. Aguardemos depois pelas conclusões oficiais do IPMA.

Conclusões: nenhuma estação tem a classificação, seguramente, de seco. As únicas classificações de seco ou muito seco são três estações "a cinzento". Portanto o mês na região sul classifica-se de normal quase seco a extremamente chuvoso, o que evidencia uma grande variabilidade espacial, típica dos meses cuja precipitação tem especialmente origem convectiva, como foi este.

Sublinho novamente que a simples comparação de um total acumulado com uma média, conduz a conclusões enviesadas sobre a classificação de um determinado período quanto a precipitação, em termos de probabilidade de ocorrência. O 5ºdecil, mediana, é o valor que não é atingido em 50% dos anos, ou que é ultrapassado em 50% dos anos. A média para as estações de uma região com as características pluviométricas da região sul, está sempre acima da mediana, situando-se em muitas estações no 7º decil. Isto quer dizer que em mais de 60% dos anos se espera uma precipitação inferior à média (em menos de 40% dos anos a precipitação será superior).
Dando como exemplo Beja de 1901 a 1976, para o mês de Abril, a mediana (D5) é 40,0mm, o 6ºdecil (D6) é 49,6mm, e a média é 51,9mm, superior ao D6. Oito outras estações, das que têm os decis tabelados, estão nestas condições: Alvalade, Amareleja, Faro, Mora, Odemira, Portalegre, Sagres e V.Real Sto.António (VRSA).
Ainda outro exemplo: VRSA, no período de 41 anos 1926-1976, tem uma média de 40,6mm para Abril. D3 é apenas 17,3mm, o que significa que se num determinado ano tiver em Abril metade da média, só 20,3mm, mesmo assim é considerado normal (quase seco) visto que em mais de 30% dos anos, aproximadamente um terço dos anos, chove menos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 22:03)

Precipitação acumulada em *Abril* na região *Litoral Norte *para as estações do IPMA, valores máximos para alguns intervalos de tempo padrão e a minha classificação do mês baseada na análise estatística dos valores das séries de observações até 1980 (publicação do INMG).

As estações a cinzento têm interrupções de funcionamento, de registo ou evidência de registo incorrecto (inferior ao real). Os totais apresentados são as somas dos registos horários disponíveis na página do IPMA; os verdadeiros totais serão sempre superiores nas estações a cinzento. Em certos casos estimou-se que a variação não era suficientemente grande para alterar a classificação, pelo que é apresentada a classificação mínima. No entanto, como obviamente as estimativas podem estar erradas, a classificação poderá ser superior.

Para as estações que não têm os valores dos decis, a classificação foi estimada através dos decis das estações próximas e/ou por interpolação nas cartas de linhas de igual precipitação correspondentes aos 2º, 5º e 8º decil.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 22:56)

Precipitação acumulada em *Abril* na região *Interior Norte e Centro *para as estações do IPMA, valores máximos para alguns intervalos de tempo padrão e a minha classificação do mês baseada na análise estatística dos valores das séries de observações até 1980 (publicação do INMG).

As estações a cinzento têm interrupções de funcionamento, de registo ou evidência de registo incorrecto (inferior ao real). Os totais apresentados são as somas dos registos horários disponíveis na página do IPMA; os verdadeiros totais serão sempre superiores nas estações a cinzento. Em certos casos estimou-se que a variação não era suficientemente grande para alterar a classificação, pelo que é apresentada a classificação mínima. No entanto, como obviamente as estimativas podem estar erradas, a classificação poderá ser superior.

Para as estações que não têm os valores dos decis, a classificação foi estimada através dos decis das estações próximas e/ou por interpolação nas cartas de linhas de igual precipitação correspondentes aos 2º, 5º e 8º decil.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 02:02)

Precipitação acumulada em *Abril* na região *Litoral Centro *para as estações do IPMA, valores máximos para alguns intervalos de tempo padrão e a minha classificação do mês baseada na análise estatística dos valores das séries de observações até 1980 (publicação do INMG).

As estações a cinzento têm interrupções de funcionamento, de registo ou evidência de registo incorrecto (inferior ao real). Os totais apresentados são as somas dos registos horários disponíveis na página do IPMA; os verdadeiros totais serão sempre superiores nas estações a cinzento. Em certos casos estimou-se que a variação não era suficientemente grande para alterar a classificação, pelo que é apresentada a classificação mínima. No entanto, como obviamente as estimativas podem estar erradas, a classificação poderá ser superior.

Para as estações que não têm os valores dos decis, a classificação foi estimada através dos decis das estações próximas e/ou por interpolação nas cartas de linhas de igual precipitação correspondentes aos 2º, 5º e 8º decil.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2015 às 14:28)

*Precipitação acumulada, 4/05/2015:*

*








*


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2015 às 14:40)

Esses 20.3mm em Ponte de Lima são errados e afectam um pouco o mapa, a estação só começou a contabilizar precipitação a partir das 16 horas..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Mai 2015 às 15:04)

*Rajada Máxima de Vento - 04 Maio 2015 - Estações IPMA*


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 03:54)

DaniFR disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada, 4/05/2015:*





1337 disse:


> Esses 20.3mm em Ponte de Lima são errados e afectam um pouco o mapa, a estação só começou a contabilizar precipitação a partir das 16 horas..



Estes mapas são automáticos e, especialmente o primeiro, têm erros que mesmo o programa automático podia detectar, tais como os valores absurdos de Viana do Castelo e Moimenta da Beira, duas estações que devem ter o pluviómetro a funcionar mal, e que fazem aparecer "buracos brancos" no mapa a meio de uma zona azul. A área do Minho tem assim uma estimativa de acumulados longe da real, devido a Viana e Ponte de Lima.

Das estações do Porto só se aproveita Pedras Rubras, S.Gens tem uma série de valores horários de tal maneira regular que é impossível ser real e começou assim há dois dias. Massarelos, não sei onde foram buscar esse valor visto que a série de registos horários está muito incompleta e com os que tem somaria apenas 3,9.

Também não sei de onde veio os 30,0mm de Leiria pois na série de registos falta-lhe da 1h às 8h, com os restantes somava só 4,0. Situação idêntica para o Caramulo, faltam-lhe os registos das 0h às 8h. Somava 28,9 com os que existem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 10:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bela minima em Lamas de mouro, pelas 2h o vento enfraqueceu e a inversão intensificou-se
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Minima de* -0,6ºC *, fantástica para altura do ano em que estamos..

Também o registo de *0ºC* para as Penhas douradas e* 0,9ºC* para Montalegre


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 11:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Minima de* -0,6ºC *, fantástica para altura do ano em que estamos..



Ainda foi uma descida consideravel num curto espaço de tempo, deve-se ter formado uma bela camada de geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 12:16)

Boletim do mês passado encontra-se online.






Fonte:  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...gOugAV/cli_20150401_20150430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2015 às 23:11)

*Abril caracterizou-se como um mês seco e quente. 
*
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em abril, 59.4 mm, foi inferior ao valor médio (78.9 mm), classificando-se este mês como seco.
Nos últimos 5 meses os valores da quantidade de precipitação mensal têm sido sempre inferiores ao
normal (Figura 1), pelo que se mantém a situação de seca em todo o território do Continente. Assim, no
final de abril a percentagem do território em situação de seca meteorológica, segundo o índice de seca
PDSI é a seguinte: 17.6% em seca fraca, 79.0% em seca moderada e 3.4% em seca severa.
O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 15.08 °C, foi superior ao valor normal em +1.92 °C, sendo
para o mês de abril o 3º valor mais alto dos últimos 18 anos (valor mais alto em 2011, 17.1°C).
Os valores médios mensais da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar, 20.90 °C e 9.26 °C, respetivamente,também foram superiores ao valor normal com desvios de +2.72°C e +1.12°C, respetivamente. O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar corresponde ao 2º valor mais alto dos últimos 18 anos (valor mais alto em 2011, 23.08°C) e valores da temperatura mínima superiores aos de abril 2015 ocorreram em15% dos anos.
Nos primeiros dias do mês verificou-se um período muito quente, com valores muito altos datemperatura do ar, em particular da temperatura máxima, verificando-se a ocorrência de uma onda de calor que se iniciou em 27 de Março e terminou a 7de Abril. 

De referir, o aparecimento da seca severa entre Faro e Tavira e na região de Vila Real de Trás-os-Montes.

Por este andar, no final de Maio, a seca extrema poderá ser uma realidade no Algarve, principalmente no Sotavento.


----------



## james (8 Mai 2015 às 11:26)

Abril quente e seco , ainda ha por ai gente a suspirar pelo calor .

Precisávamos de 2 meses com anomalia positiva na precipitação e anomalia negativa na temperatura .


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 18:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por este andar, no final de Maio, a seca extrema poderá ser uma realidade no Algarve, principalmente no Sotavento.



Vai ser realidade a continuação da seca severa, não há previsão de precipitação para o sul nas próximas duas semanas. A confirmar-se restará apenas a última semana de Maio que é, obviamente, a esta distância, uma incógnita total.
Penso que a classificação não subirá para seca extrema apenas porque normalmente Maio já não contribui com precipitação significativa no Algarve para o ano hidrológico, portanto tanto faz que chova como não chova no resto do mês que os totais do ano hidrológico jás estão feitos. Claro que se chover extraordinariamente ainda se pode salvar de "severa" ou até de moderada, mas... futurologia!

Nota: penso que devias distinguir no texto da tua mensagem o que é citação/transcrição do texto do boletim e o que é texto da tua autoria.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

cá por cima já não se pode dizer o mesmo, tem chovido bem, tanto Abril como este inicio de Maio


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem, Beja e Elvas acima dos *30ºC*


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...gOugAV/cli_20150401_20150430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf




Resultados da verificação dos valores apresentados no quadro de resumo do Boletim Climatológico de Abril.

Este é o quadro original:





Os valores foram transcritos para este quadro:





E neste quadro são apresentadas as propostas de correcção baseadas nos dados publicados diariamente na página do IPMA:







Conclusões:

1- A amarelo no último quadro estão as correcções sugeridas, nomeadamente:

    - Algumas estações não estavam identificadas de forma completa, prestando-se a confusão com outras de mesma designação, especialmente Viana do Castelo que é na verdade Chafé; Vila Real, não se sabendo o significado de "/CC", pode ser confundida com Vila Real (cidade) mas é na verdade só "Vila Real"; Viseu e Leiria deve ser acrescentado "aeródromo" pois há outras estações com as mesmas designações; Coimbra, Évora e Faro é menos importante o nome completo porque não funcionam de momento outras estações exactamente com o mesmo nome; Santarém deve acrescentar-se que é "Fonte Boa" ou confunde-se com a outra estação; Portalegre é "cidade", senão é a outra estação; Lisboa/geofísico está errado, os dados apresentados são da Gago Coutinho, aliás Geofísico esteve sem registo de dados por alguns períodos; Setúbal pode ser especificada.

- Todos as datas dos dias de temperatura máxima extrema estão, obviamente, com um dia a mais, pois segundo o critério de usar a data do dia climatológico a máxima de um dado dia é registada no dia seguinte, com data do dia seguinte, o que para divulgação ao público pode ser considerado absurdo. Corrigi todas as datas para os verdadeiros dias em que foram registadas. Para aquelas estações em que a data recua para 31 de Março, haverá que localizar o verdadeiro valor do extremo da máxima diária num dia civil de Abril, que é o que faz sentido para o público em geral.

- Curiosamente o critério de localização da data de um extremo pelo dia climatológico não é usado para a intensidade máxima do vento. Porquê não sei responder. Faz parecer que se estiver a ser usado o dia climatológico (não é referido qual o período usado para este parâmetro) todas as intensidades máximas ocorreram entre as 0h e as 9h, por identificação exacta com os valores nos resumos diários de mesma data.

- Todos os acumulados desde as 9h do dia 31 de Março às 9h do dia 30 de Abril estão correctos, excepto uma pequena diferença para Pedras Rubras, mas com uma enorme diferença para Portalegre (cidade), de 69,0 mm para 80,6mm. No entanto para todas as estações, incluindo Portalegre, os máximos diários das 9h às 9h estão correctos.

- A localização correcta, na minha opinião, das datas dos máximos diários de precipitação das 9h às 9h devia referir que dois dias civis estão abrangidos no período em causa e dar ênfase a qual dos dias corresponde a maior parte do acumulado. Nalguns casos, como Leiria e Beja, a precipitação caíu toda na data anterior à indicada. Mais uma vez para uma informação ao público em geral, isto é confuso e presta-se a erros de interpretação, evitáveis.

2- Indico os máximos diários de precipitação e datas segundo o critério das 0h às 0h, o qual climatologicamente não tem mais vantagens do que qualquer outro período fixo, apenas é mais claro do ponto de vista do público.

3- Finalmente apresento aquilo que deveria ser a informação dos extremos de precipitação, usando um intervalo de 24 horas flutuante. As vantagens do ponto de vista da utilidade para identificar a localização no tempo das intempéries e suas consequências são, na minha opinião, insuperáveis. Dá-se inclusivamente o caso de o valor anunciado como máximo do mês em todas as estações, 60,4 mm em Vila Nova de Cerveira, não ser realmente o máximo, especialmente por que é apresentado como "máximo em 24 horas". Se pelo menos fosse apresentado como "máximo diário" ainda seria aceitável. Acresce ainda que esta estação só tem valores registados para menos de duzentas horas no mês, como tal, com a série do mês incompleta, não devia ser considerada, salvo com uma ressalva a indicar isto mesmo
Mas o verdadeiro extremo da precipitação em 24 horas vai na verdade para Beja, com 65,4 mm das 23h de dia 8 às 23h de dia 9, valor muito perto aliás do que apareceu para esta estação no resumo diário do dia 9, publicado no dia 10 na página do IPMA, 65,1mm. Ora este valor tendo sido visto pelo público, origina descrédito nos valores publicados, do resumo diário ou do boletim, se não houver uma explicação.

- Com fundo rosa são assinalados os extremos da precipitação em 24h que são superiores, como é esperado, aos extremos dos dias climatológicos, pouco úteis estes. Não só Beja apresenta uma diferença substancial de 40,9 mm para 65,4 mm, mas também, por exemplo, Braga de 38,0 para 49,9mm ou Viseu de 33,7 para 48,9mm e ainda Portalegre de 20,4 para 33,8mm.

Também inseri esta mensagem no tópico relativo ao IPMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mai 2015 às 23:13)

Portalegre nos resumos é a EMA principal.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 00:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portalegre nos resumos é a EMA principal.



Referes-te a Portalegre não cidade? Os valores que estão no resumo são de Portalegre (cidade).
Todas as estações do IPMA têm um número de referência. Não percebo porque não se evita estas confusões simplesmente mencionando também esse número.
Portalegre, a 597m, que funciona desde 1932, coordenadas 39º17'/7º25' é a número 571. É esta que chamas "principal"? Esta estação aparece nas "redes" quer na lista das "meteorológicas sinópticas" quer na lista das "meteorológicas automáticas" sendo referida nesta lista como do tipo EMA I, mesmas coordenadas e altitude da que aparece na primeira lista, mas... com data de entrada em funcionamento 1996. Se calhar algumas destas informações está errada porque...

...Portalegre(cidade), que é a número 820, aparece nos mapas horários e diários um pouco a sul da anterior, não aparece nas listas de estações ou eu estou a ver mal, e não é possível portanto saber as coordenadas nem a altitude e não tem anemómetro nem barómetro, pelo menos a funcionar. Ora são precisamente os valores observados por esta que aparecem no resumo mensal do boletim climatológico.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2015 às 00:35)

Portalegre (cidade), com a montagem que tem, nem deveria ser considerada a 100%, e provavelmente nem é, ainda hoje acho confuso porque é que é considerada EMA e não RUEMA. Está em condições de RUEMA autêntica.
E de certeza que são mesmo de Portalegre (Cidade)? É que essa estação tem também temperaturas muito mais altas que a estação "principal" que é a 571.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 01:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> E de certeza que são mesmo de Portalegre (Cidade)?



Então vamos verificar um a um:

1º) Mínima 5,7 no dia 20:




é o da 820;

2º) Máxima 29,6 no dia 31 de Março (registada no resumo como dia 1 pelas razões absurdas já conhecidas):




é o da 820; o da 571 nem aparece neste resumo diário;

3º) Não tem FFMAX (claro, a 820 não tem anemómetro);

4º) RR: 69,0mm está errado quando comparado com o registo da 820, que é 80,6mm, mas ainda está mais errado quando comparado com a 571, 84,6mm.

5º) RRMAX: 20,4 mm até às 9h de dia 26, perfeito, é igual ao da 820; o da 571 neste período é 30,7mm.

Conclusão: a estação que aparece no resumo climatológico é a 820 Portalegre(cidade).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2015 às 02:31)

Isso é estranhíssimo sinceramente, muito provavelmente começaram a fazer isso quando a EMA "principal" de Portalegre se estragou durante quase um ano e tal, e continuam a considerar Portalegre como a 820, ignorando o facto que a 571 já funciona em pleno.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2015 às 14:43)

StormRic disse:


> Conclusões:
> 
> 1- A amarelo no último quadro estão as correcções sugeridas, nomeadamente:
> 
> ...



Vou tentar responder a alguns pontos:

1 - C.C. = Centro de coordenação. 

Em relação ao período das 9h às 9h, pode não fazer sentido para o público, mas faz sentido em climatologia. Porquê?
Durante décadas, as observações diárias que deram origem às séries das centenas de estações distribuídas pelo país foram feitas por pessoas com o mais variado tipo de profissões, sendo que uma boa parte eram agricultores.
Essas pessoas, todos os dias, às 9h da manhã, tomavam nota das temperaturas mínimas, máximas e da precipitação. Era às 9h que se fazia "reset". Por isso, às 9h do dia 2, os extremos registados eram aqueles que se tinham verificado entre as 9h do dia 1 e as 9h do dia 2. O mesmo com a precipitação. Porque era às 9h que os odómetros eram esvaziados.

Na década de 90 vieram as estações automáticas. Só a partir daí é que se conseguiu fazer essa distinção horária, das 0h às 24h. E isso foi um processo gradual. 
A automatização prolongou-se durante toda a década de 90 e até bem perto da actualidade. Por isso, em termos climatológicos (séries de 30 anos), ainda não é possível fazer esse tipo de caracterização climatológica. Ainda é preciso muitos anos.

2 e 3 - Quando se faz uma comparação de clima, as definições de tempo têm que ser iguais.
Até há muito pouco tempo, como expliquei, a precipitação era contabilizada todos os dias às 9h. Logo, em termos de comparação, é isso que faz sentido.
Um intervalo de 24h flutuantes, faz sentido agora, que há informação horária. Mas introduzi-la agora nos relatórios, seria quebrar uma série de recordes erradamente. Porque o que apontas agora para V.N.Cerveira, Beja, etc, já aconteceu em muitos outros episódios. Aliás, quase sempre que chove. Porque não deixa de chover às 9h. eheh
O que apontas faz sentido na realidade actual - horária. Mas não faz sentido em termos de comparação - visto que as séries têm 30 anos, e também não fará no futuro, caso as observações agora horárias, passassem para meia hora ou 10min. Não nos podemos esquecer que estamos a falar de climatologia. E climatologia um espaço temporal grande.

Em relação ao vento, a resposta é simples. Só os observatórios, que tinham observadores meteorológicos me permanência, tinham anemómetros. Aí as observações eram feitas mais do que uma vez por dia. Mas ainda assim não eram feitas 24h por dia. Portanto, os registos da intensidade do vento, só começaram a ter realmente valor com as estações automáticas. (E uma maior importância quando houve necessidade de um estudo e acompanhamento eólico).


----------



## StormRic (9 Mai 2015 às 19:36)

AnDré disse:


> Vou tentar responder a alguns pontos:
> 
> 1 - C.C. = Centro de coordenação.
> 
> ...



Obrigado  pelas respostas.
Tinha conhecimento da forma como historicamente as observações eram feitas, no entanto é interessante que mais uma vez a explicação fique aqui no fórum para informação de todos.

Portanto a estrutura e características da informação neste boletim climatológico continuam, e continuarão, pelo exposto, ancoradas nos métodos de observação obsoletos dos primórdios da meteorologia. Ponto final, não tenho mais nada a sugerir nesse caso.

Mas é estranho que ao mesmo tempo que se pretende manter, para viabilizar a continuidade das séries, os mesmos critérios de observação, se substituam estações por outras em locais bem diferentes, como é o caso de Lisboa, Portalegre, Évora, Santarém, Viana do Castelo, etc. Como é que pode ser mais importante o critério da imutabilidade do período a terminar às 9h do que o critério da permanência do local?

Além disso, mesmo com observações só às 9h, é possível estimar valores máximos admissíveis em 24h e trabalhar com esses (o máximo em 24h será sempre superior a uma observação individual e inferior à soma de duas observações consecutivas). Com duas observações consecutivas às 9h de 25mm e 35mm por exemplo, a única conclusão que se pode tirar é que o máximo em 24h estará situado entre 35mm e 60mm, valores entre os quais há uma diferença abismal. Referindo apenas que o máximo no mês ou no ano foi de 35mm e esperar que em séries de 30 anos a distribuição aleatória da hora do dia a que ocorreu o máximo em 24h faça os valores extremos serem comparáveis, estatisticamente é errado.
Já em outra mensagem tinha exposto que a curva dos acumulados em intervalos de tempo padrão terminando num momento x tem os seus máximos relativos e/ou absolutos distribuídos de uma forma não correlacionada com uma certa hora do dia. As conclusões em climatologia extraídas pelo método de se obter pontos de amostra dessa curva apenas de 24 em 24 horas e escolhendo um certo momento do dia, 9h por exemplo, são induzidas de um erro que mesmo uma série de 30 anos não desvanece. Se os máximos anuais em 24h nos primeiros anos de uma série ocorrerem perto das 9h e no fim da série ocorrerem longe das 9h, mas mantendo-se os valores, ao estabelecermos a evolução dos máximos anuais julgaremos estar perante um decréscimo dos máximos em 24h ao longo dos 30 anos, quando a situação até podia ser totalmente inversa. É que neste aspecto nem mesmo cem anos são suficientes para eliminar este erro. 

Talvez seja recomendável criar desde já, e penso que já deveria ter sido feito há mais anos, um novo boletim climatológico baseado num número suficiente de estações automáticas com novo método de observação, como aconteceu a partir dos anos 90, e divulgar, esse sim, publicamente, ficando o clássico para consulta de investigadores interessados.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2015 às 02:01)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado  pelas respostas.
> Tinha conhecimento da forma como historicamente as observações eram feitas, no entanto é interessante que mais uma vez a explicação fique aqui no fórum para informação de todos.
> 
> Portanto a estrutura e características da informação neste boletim climatológico continuam, e continuarão, pelo exposto, ancoradas nos métodos de observação obsoletos dos primórdios da meteorologia. Ponto final, não tenho mais nada a sugerir nesse caso.
> ...



Não creio que essa âncora dure para sempre.
De qualquer forma, acho que todos compreendemos que se os boletins climatológicos têm como base as normais 71-00, então os valores observados hoje, quando comparados às séries, devem respeitar as mesmas regras. Aliás, é isso que os boletins climatológicos fazem: comparar o observado hoje, com as séries "normais".
Os exemplos que apontas, e bem, podem servir como complementos aos relatórios, mas não devem, a meu ver, ser comparados a valores cujo intervalo de tempo não é o mesmo. 

De referir ainda que o que consta na site do IPMA é que as primeiras estações automáticas datam de 1996. Têm portanto 19 anos. Ainda lhes faltam 11 anos para completarem uma série de 30 anos. E uma boa parte das EMAs só entraram em funcionamento em 1999. O mais certo é tudo mude quando se tiver a série 01-30.

Parece uma eternidade, é um facto. Mas esquecemo-nos do tempo que é preciso para construir uma normal, e do quão rápido a tecnologia evoluiu entretanto.
Se calhar, em 2030 e tal, quando se quiser tiver uma base de dados horária, capaz de construir normais voláteis (em termos de período temporal), a tecnologia já terá avançado tanto que o avançado de hoje será obsoleto e pré-histórico.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2015 às 10:45)

Domingo quente. 

Top 5 t.maximas

Elvas: *35,2ºC*
Beja: *35,1ºC*
Alvega: *34,7ºC*
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: *34,6ºC*
Amareleja: *34,4ºC*


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2015 às 23:57)

Decades of satellite observations and astronaut photographs show that clouds dominate space-based views of Earth. One study based on nearly a decade of satellite data estimated that about 67 percent of Earth’s surface is typically covered by clouds. This is especially the case over the oceans, where other research shows less than 10 percent of the sky is completely clear of clouds at any one time. Over land, 30 percent of skies are completely cloud free.

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85843&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_image


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2015 às 09:57)

T.maximas de ontem

Top 5

Elvas: *35,1ºC*
Alvega: *35,0ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *34,8ºC*
Santa Barbara,Pinhão: *34,7ºC*
Mora: *34,5ºC*
*



*


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 06:14)

Orion disse:


> Decades of satellite observations and astronaut photographs show that clouds dominate space-based views of Earth. One study based on nearly a decade of satellite data estimated that about 67 percent of Earth’s surface is typically covered by clouds. This is especially the case over the oceans, where other research shows less than 10 percent of the sky is completely clear of clouds at any one time. Over land, 30 percent of skies are completely cloud free.
> 
> http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=85843&eocn=home&eoci=iotd_image



Detalhe aumentado da imagem:






Por aqui se vê várias características interessantes do nosso território:
- a razão pela qual os europeus dos outros países gostam tanto de visitar ou vir de férias a Portugal.
- o efeito que a ilha da Madeira produz ao ser um  obstáculo à corrente de nor-nordeste que é tão habitual naquela zona (devido à posição do anticiclone dos Açores): a costa sul e uma extensão considerável do oceano para sul-sudoeste ficam com menos nebulosidade que se concentra por outro lado na costa norte.
- no litoral do continente, sempre mais  nebulosidade na costa oeste da região centro e menos na costa virada a sul da linha Cascais/Lisboa; também o litoral sul do Algarve em geral mais limpo.
- as ilhas do Açores são identificadas por a nebulosidade ser mais frequente sobre elas, e até se destaca o Pico e S.Miguel.
- ainda no continente localiza-se facilmente pelo mesmo motivo, a cordilheira central, Serra da Estrela em especial, e ainda uma zona que engloba Sintra e talvez Arrábida.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2015 às 09:41)

Bem, Elvas continua a não dar hipótese a concorrência.

Top 10 de t.maximas do dia de ontem.

Elvas: *37,4ºC*
Alvalade de Sado: *36,9ºC*
Amareleja: *36,8ºC*
Mora: *36,4ºC*
São Pedro do Corval, Reguengos: *36,3ºC*
Alvega: *36,2ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *36,1ºC*
Santa Barbara,Pinhão: *35,8ºC*
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde: *35,7ºC*
Benavila, Avis: *35,7ºC




*


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 18:18)

As poeiras hoje:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet&subset=Cabo_da_Roca






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 23:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima do Alentejo provisória foi, mais uma vez, revelada pela estação de Beja com *39,1ºC* às 15h UTC, mas só no mapa diário saberemos o valor real da máxima que provavelmente se aproxima dos 40ºC.
> 
> Estações IPMA
> Amareleja - *38,7ºC* às 16h UTC
> ...



Na rede estações da Davis :
LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Ataboeira) - *39,2ºC* às 17:15h
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Thomar (14 Mai 2015 às 10:00)

Já saíram os extremos de temperatura de ontem:

*TOP 5:*

*+40ºC*    - Beja (record nacional para o mês de Maio)
*+39,5ºC* - Amareleja
*+38,6ºC* - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
*+38,3ºC* - Elvas
*+37,5ºC* - Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)

Destaque também para as temperaturas no Algarve que foram superiores ao esperado, principalmente em Faro.
Todas as estações do IPMA registaram temperaturas superiores a *+33ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2015 às 10:49)

Bela minima tropical em Portalegre.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2015 às 11:15)

Thomar disse:


> *+40ºC*    - Beja (record nacional para o mês de Maio)



Ainda não se pode dizer que seja oficial. Este tipo de coisas depois tem que ser auditadas/validadas.
Como diz no próprio site do IPMA:

_«Nota: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, visto não terem sido sujeitos ao processamento e validação definitiva.»_

De qualquer forma refira-se que a Amareleja também igualou os anteriores, e os anteriores recordes eram de finais de Maio, e agora foi a meio.


----------



## Thomar (14 Mai 2015 às 12:22)

Vince disse:


> Ainda não se pode dizer que seja oficial. Este tipo de coisas depois tem que ser auditadas/validadas.
> Como diz no próprio site do IPMA:
> 
> _«Nota: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, visto não terem sido sujeitos ao processamento e validação definitiva.»_
> ...


Sim, Vince, sei que ainda não é oficial, mas não andará muito longe disso. 
Para termos certeza, teremos de esperar pelo próximo boletim climatológico mensal 
ou pela emissão de algum comunicado que entretanto o IPMA possa publicar acerca deste evento.

Off-topic: Sensivelmente 7 anos e meio depois do meu registo no nosso maravilhoso fórum  (e acompanhamento de 8 anos) ,
este é o meu "post" *1000!*


----------



## Agreste (14 Mai 2015 às 16:23)

Beja deve ter algum problema... marca 1,5mm de precipitação no dia 11.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mai 2015 às 00:41)

E lá veio o resumo diário do dia 13 dar a notícia.
Nem mais, nem menos, exatamente máxima de* 40ºC* na estação de Beja, máximo histórico para Maio.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2015 às 12:35)

Comunicado do IPMA:

*MAIORES VALORES DA TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA DO AR EM MAIO*
2015-05-14 (IPMA)



No dia 13 de maio de 2015, em cerca de 45% das estações meteorológicas do IPMA foram registados valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 30 °C, e superiores a 35 °C em cerca de 16 %.

A Figura 1 representa a distribuição espacial dos valores da temperatura máxima do ar, no dia 13 de maio de 2015.

O maior valor observado da temperatura máxima neste dia foi de 40.0 °C em Beja; este valor constitui um extremo para o mês de maio, em Portugal continental, valor que nunca tinha sido registado, neste mês, em qualquer das estações da rede meteorológica do IPMA.

Também nas estações meteorológicas de Amareleja e Neves Corvo foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima (Tabela 1).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Comunicado do IPMA:
> *MAIORES VALORES DA TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA DO AR EM MAIO*
> 2015-05-14 (IPMA)



O valor para Aveiro não foi em 21 de Maio de 2010


----------



## Skizzo (18 Mai 2015 às 00:02)

Pensei que a maior temperatura de Maio já fosse de 40ºC, no Pinhão. Que era o que punham antigamente nos relatórios mensais extensos.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mai 2015 às 00:31)

Relatório do Instituto de Meteorologia em 2001 sobre o mês de Maio:

_"A temperatura do ar caracterizou-se por uma grande variação ao longo do mês, que começou com temperaturas abaixo dos valores normais e terminou com valores muito acima dos valores das normais de referência. No final do mês a temperatura máxima diária atingiu valores de cerca de 12°C acima da média da temperatura máxima das normais de referência. "_


----------



## Skizzo (18 Mai 2015 às 20:09)

Por falar em Serra do Pilar, o IPMA respondeu-me isto:

"- a Estação Meteorológica Automática (EMA) encontra-se avariada, apesar das várias tentativas para repô-la em funcionamento, mas sem sucesso."

Fica esclarecido o porquê desta ter desaparecido há praí ano e meio.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 20:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Espera-se um Verão longo...e ainda agora estamos no inicio. Somos mesmo capazes de entrar em seca extrema no fim deste mês.



Na continuação da informação sobre a situação de seca, acrescente-se a chuva caída neste mês até há dois dias atrás e que poderá ser para uma grande parte das estações a que se espera para todo o mês de Maio. Segundo o modelo GFS, na previsão até ao fim do mês, esperam-se apenas alguns aguaceiros isolados na região sul que localmente poderão ajudar a classificação do mês a não ficar como está actualmente na maior parte da região para sul do vale do Tejo: extremamente seco, isto é precipitação acumulada em Maio que é excedida em pelo menos 90% dos anos, ou dito de outro modo, precipitação que ocorrre em menos de 1 em cada 10 anos.

A lista seguinte está grosseiramente ordenada de norte para sul e ainda não tem a classificação das estações que não constam do estudo estatístico disponível.
Mas já dá um retrato global fiável do mês de Maio até à data:


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

StormRic disse:


> Segundo o modelo GFS, na previsão até ao fim do mês, esperam-se apenas alguns aguaceiros isolados na região sul que localmente poderão ajudar a classificação do mês a não ficar como está actualmente na maior parte da região para sul do vale do Tejo: extremamente seco, isto é precipitação acumulada em Maio que é excedida em pelo menos 90% dos anos, ou dito de outro modo, precipitação que ocorrre em menos de 1 em cada 10 anos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 20:33)

Orion disse:


>



O cenário é esse, também pode haver mais alguns aguaceiros a partir deste domingo. Interessante como choverá mais no norte de África do que aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mai 2015 às 13:59)

A situação de Domingo parece ser instabilidade de deslocação Nordeste/sudoeste, ou seja aquelas trovoadas que se desenvolvem sobre o caldeirão e depois descem até ao litoral. Pode dar alguma coisa ou pode não dar em nada. Em todo o caso parece mesmo ser algo muito localizado e até acho estranho que os modelos estejam a ver isso há muito tempo.  Após isso e até final do mês não se vislumbra mais nada.
A probabilidade de grande parte da região Sul terminar o mês com os valores de precipitação registados até agora é por isso bem elevada.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 17:36)

trovoadas disse:


> A situação de Domingo parece ser instabilidade de deslocação Nordeste/sudoeste, ou seja aquelas trovoadas que se desenvolvem sobre o caldeirão e depois descem até ao litoral. Pode dar alguma coisa ou pode não dar em nada. Em todo o caso parece mesmo ser algo muito localizado e até acho estranho que os modelos estejam a ver isso há muito tempo.  Após isso e até final do mês não se vislumbra mais nada.
> A probabilidade de grande parte da região Sul terminar o mês com os valores de precipitação registados até agora é por isso bem elevada.



Concordo.
Recomendo a leitura da Monitorização da Seca na página do IPMA porque é muito elucidativa da situação e especialmente da sua evolução/antevisão!

Mesmo no cenário 3, se este Maio tivesse precipitação muito acima do normal, a situação de seca manter-se-ia em praticamente todo o território. Mas é o cenário 1, mais negativo, e que foi previsto quase correctamente pelo ECMWF, que está a ocorrer, logo o agravamento da seca vai ser generalizado, com a maior parte do território a ficar em seca severa, extrema apenas muito pontualmente no Algarve, zona de Faro, e moderada nas zonas de Lisboa/Setúbal, noroeste montanhoso e uma faixa do Alentejo; fraca apenas no Gerês. Na verdade, no entanto, uma parte significativa da região centro, litoral de Cabo Carvoeiro para norte e até à Beira Alta, escapou a esta previsão, como se observou com as chuvas fortíssimas que caíram na primeira semana e que estavam previstas apenas para o noroeste. Por isso o mapa seguinte vai apresentar um aspecto diferente, com a seca apenas moderada a ser estendida entre a região de Lisboa, que não sofre alterações, e a região litoral norte, passando assim por todo o litoral centro a norte de Peniche. Pequenas áreas de seca fraca podem aparecer também em toda essa área.

Carta de antevisão do índice PDSI no cenário 1. Cen.D2 significa precipitação globalmente no segundo decil, ocorrência em menos de 20% dos anos.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2015 às 23:02)

Interessante a discrepância do 'verde' (imagem de hoje):


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mai 2015 às 12:17)

A mim parece-me que a continuarmos assim a mancha verde do Caldeirão não vai durar muito mais tempo. Eu diria que daqui a 10 anos será mesmo quase inexistente! Muita precipitação concentrada num só mês e aliada a temperaturas altas, depois longos períodos sem precipitação ou seca.
Para além do stress hídrico nota-se que estas situações têm potenciado bastante o declínio dos Quercus. Uma situação grave mas que parece não preocupar muita gente talvez porque a terra já deu o que tinha a dar como muitos dizem. 
Quanto à situação de seca em sim, há dois meses que não vou ao Algarve mas quando lá estive pela Páscoa vi um cenário seco como não via há muito. 
Não sei como está a situação actualmente mas parece que será um ano para esquecer a nível das culturas de sequeiro.
No final deste mês algumas zonas vão mesmo entrar em seca extrema!


----------



## frederico (28 Mai 2015 às 18:55)

Este Inverno reparei que não havia musgo por baixo da esteva, sinal que algo está mal na serra. 

Faltam os eventos convectivos da transição da Primavera para o Verão, e falta frio na Primavera. Para além disso, Janeiro e Fevereiro estão a ficar muito secos e nem a recuperação de Março compensa. O número de horas de sol por ano também está a ficar muito elevado e há uma redução no número de dias de precipitação. 

O povo das aldeias diz que já não se vêem sapos nos caminhos desde 2004/2005. A última vez que procurei cágados na ribeira do Beliche não encontrei.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 09:29)

*Top 5 t.máximas de ontem*

Valdonas,Tomar: *40,2ºC*
Alvega: *38,2ºC*
Elvas: *37,9ºC*
São Pedro do Corval,Reguengos: *36,5ºC*
Mora: *36,5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2015 às 11:13)

Valores


jonas_87 disse:


> *Top 5 t.máximas de ontem*
> 
> Valdonas,Tomar: *40,2ºC*
> Alvega: *38,2ºC*
> ...



Notem que se o valor de Tomar for validado será *record* para o mês de maio, ultrapassando o valor registado em Beja de 40,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 11:16)

Tomar é uma zona incrivel, tanto regista maximas superiores a 40ºC, como no inverno tem valores de -6/-7ºC ao ponto de congelar/rebentar os contadores de água.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 11:31)

Dia muito quente ontem , e os habitantes de Tomar que o digam...
Mapa das máximas e minimas :








E ainda estava uma ali uma mínima tropical escondida , *22,2ºC* para Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

O normal  Por aqui mais abaixo e mais a sul o vento virou para Sul, o que não é muito comum, e deu uma mínima de 19,3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 16:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Top 5 t.máximas de ontem*
> 
> Valdonas,Tomar: *40,2ºC*
> Alvega: *38,2ºC*
> ...





Thomar disse:


> Valores
> 
> 
> Notem que se o valor de Tomar for validado será *record* para o mês de maio, ultrapassando o valor registado em Beja de 40,0ºC.



off-topic: Estranho é como é que num dia em que possivelmente se batem recordes de temperatura máxima na ordem dos 40ºC não tenha havido sequer aviso amarelo.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mai 2015 às 17:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Dia muito quente ontem , e os habitantes de Tomar que o digam...
> Mapa das máximas e minimas
> 
> E ainda estava uma ali uma mínima tropical escondida , *22,2ºC* para Portalegre



E aquela mínima para Aljezur???  Começo a achar que aquela zona é de outro planeta!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

trovoadas disse:


> E aquela mínima para Aljezur???  Começo a achar que aquela zona é de outro planeta!




Minima normal para o local em questão, a estação está instalada perto de  algumas linhas de água, na base de uma vertente, dentro de uma várzea enorme com dezenas e dezenas valeiros, que potenciam a inversão no fundo de vale.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

trovoadas disse:


> E aquela mínima para Aljezur???  Começo a achar que aquela zona é de outro planeta!



Além dessa há outras estações "de outro planeta", habitualmente são elas Dunas de Mira, Praia da Rainha (Almada) e Alvega. Mas há mais. 

A propósito, ainda não saíu o resumo diário de ontem 29.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: Estranho é como é que num dia em que possivelmente se batem recordes de temperatura máxima na ordem dos 40ºC não tenha havido sequer aviso amarelo.



Tens que ter, em atenção, que os avisos só são lançados se ocorrer temperaturas dentro dos avisos, por um período de 48 h e não de 24 h.


----------



## james (31 Mai 2015 às 11:56)

Agora que estamos no ultimo dia do mês de maio de 2015 ,  o balanço que faco aqui para a minha zona e de um mês de maio estranho , com temperatura bastante acima da media ,  7 dias de céu nublado apenas ( ? ? ) , nortada em alguns dias , mas também precipitação que quase duplicou a media mensal e record para maio da intensidade do vento .

Um mês estranho e nada tipico . Se não fosse o diluvio e o vento do início do mês , parecia um autêntico mês de verão .


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 23:15)

Acumulados registados (ou não) nas 107 estações oficiais com dados horários publicados na página do IPMA. Valores preliminares, claro, sujeitos a confirmação pelos valores validados pelo IPMA.

Sequência das estações ordenadas pelo total acumulado no mês:







Sequência por ordem alfabética do nome das estações:





Estações agrupadas por regiões e ordenadas geograficamente nesta mensagem.

Média do mês: *36,17 mm* (89 estações com totais válidos, em princípio).


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2015 às 05:46)

A única ribeira que está com água que se veja é o Vascão e no ano passado tinha mais, isso posso garantir.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2015 às 10:03)

T.máximas *> 35ºC
03-06-2015


Elvas: 38,2ºC
Alvega: 38,1ºC
Beja: 37,8ºC
São Pedro do Corva, Reguengos: 37,6ºC
Mirandela: 37,5ºC
Mora: 37,5ºC
Benavila,Avis: 37,4ºC
Oriola,Portel: 37,3ºC
Amareleja: 37,1ºC
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: 36,9ºC
Valdonas,Tomar: 36,7ºC
Viana do Alentejo: 36,3ºC
Portalegre: 36,3ºC
Alvalade do Sado: 36,1ºC
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: 35,8ºC
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde: 35,8ºC
Évora (Aeródromo): 35,7ºC
Zebreira: 35,6ºC*
*Pegões: **35,5ºC*
*Areias,Setubal: **35,4ºC*
*Coruche: **35,4ºC*
*Vale Formoso,Mertola: 35,3ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jun 2015 às 18:08)

frederico disse:


> A única ribeira que está com água que se veja é o Vascão e no ano passado tinha mais, isso posso garantir.



Odeleite deve estar sequinha não? Longe vão os tempos em que esta ribeira se mantinha com muitos "pegos" por essa serra fora, mesmo durante o Verão. É claro que agora deve ter alguma água ainda mas nem ao Verão chegámos... A barragem de Odeleite já baixou dos 70%. Lá para Setembro estimo que chegue aos 50% ou talvez menos.
Ainda sonho em ver uma floresta recuperada e robusta  no "Caldeirão Central" que permita reter muito mais água no solo e para os nascentes.
Infelizmente não passa de um sonho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Odeleite deve estar sequinha não? Longe vão os tempos em que esta ribeira se mantinha com muitos "pegos" por essa serra fora, mesmo durante o Verão. É claro que agora deve ter alguma água ainda mas nem ao Verão chegámos... A barragem de Odeleite já baixou dos 70%. Lá para Setembro estimo que chegue aos 50% ou talvez menos.
> Ainda sonho em ver uma floresta recuperada e robusta  no "Caldeirão Central" que permita reter muito mais água no solo e para os nascentes.
> Infelizmente não passa de um sonho...



No início de Maio, passei pela barragem de Odeleite e já era visível algumas ilhas pela barragem fora, e nessa altura, já a ribeira não corria. Odeleite está nos 67.57 % e a do Beliche já encontra-se abaixo dos 60 % e ainda agora estamos a começar o Verão. Este ano, só não é idêntico a 2004/2005 devido ao mês de Novembro senão era a fotocópia completa de 2004/2005. Agora, resta saber, se choverá logo em Setembro ou continuará o calor por Outubro a dentro, chegando quase a Novembro como o ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 06:05)

Já foi publicado o Boletim Climatológico de Maio: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...nnUInb/cli_20150501_20150531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Verifiquei o que diz respeito às precipitações e só encontrei de significativo um claro lapso em Beja, que descrevi nesta mensagem: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/page-67#post-491993

Não encontro grande explicação para a diferença no valor da precipitação média do território, mas isso pode depender do método usado para o cálculo e as estações que são incluídas. Provavelmente há um conjunto fixo de estações de referência que são as usadas para o cálculo dessa média e não é portanto feita com todas.

Os 40,2ºC de Tomar no dia 28 não são mencionados no Boletim.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2015 às 06:15)

StormRic disse:


> Concordo.
> Recomendo a leitura da Monitorização da Seca na página do IPMA porque é muito elucidativa da situação e especialmente da sua evolução/antevisão!
> 
> Mesmo no cenário 3, se este Maio tivesse precipitação muito acima do normal, a situação de seca manter-se-ia em praticamente todo o território. Mas é o cenário 1, mais negativo, e que foi previsto quase correctamente pelo ECMWF, que está a ocorrer, logo o agravamento da seca vai ser generalizado, com a maior parte do território a ficar em seca severa, extrema apenas muito pontualmente no Algarve, zona de Faro, e moderada nas zonas de Lisboa/Setúbal, noroeste montanhoso e uma faixa do Alentejo; fraca apenas no Gerês. Na verdade, no entanto, uma parte significativa da região centro, litoral de Cabo Carvoeiro para norte e até à Beira Alta, escapou a esta previsão, como se observou com as chuvas fortíssimas que caíram na primeira semana e que estavam previstas apenas para o noroeste. Por isso o mapa seguinte vai apresentar um aspecto diferente, com a seca apenas moderada a ser estendida entre a região de Lisboa, que não sofre alterações, e a região litoral norte, passando assim por todo o litoral centro a norte de Peniche. Pequenas áreas de seca fraca podem aparecer também em toda essa área.
> ...



A situação da seca no final de Maio é em linhas gerais como a descrevi naquela mensagem, mas ligeiramente pior do que eu pensava em todo o território, excepto no litoral norte:






A região de Lisboa também fica incluída nas seca severa e a área de seca extrema do sotavento algarvio alarga-se. O noroeste do território, de Aveiro a Chaves escapa à seca.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No início de Maio, passei pela barragem de Odeleite e já era visível algumas ilhas pela barragem fora, e nessa altura, já a ribeira não corria. Odeleite está nos 67.57 % e a do Beliche já encontra-se abaixo dos 60 % e ainda agora estamos a começar o Verão. Este ano, só não é idêntico a 2004/2005 devido ao mês de Novembro senão era a fotocópia completa de 2004/2005. Agora, resta saber, se choverá logo em Setembro ou continuará o calor por Outubro a dentro, chegando quase a Novembro como o ano passado.



Essa é uma boa questão...isso e saber se será um Outono quente quando este ano começámos o calor logo em Março. Sinceramente já não sei de nada mas, por exemplo, há muito que não temos um Setembro chuvoso e fresco, poderá ser essa uma hipótese... Depois entramos também naquela máxima que se tivermos um Outono chuvoso o Inverno vai ser mais uma vez seco, ou seja, repete-se este ano com depois uma Primavera quiça chuvosa. Outra hipótese será algo do género 2009/2010. Para já estou também curioso pelo desenrolar deste trimestre Junho/Julho/Agosto. A minha curiosidade prende-se mais em saber se serão meses quentes do que pela instabilidade, uma vez que é rara nestes meses, se bem que 2 ou 3 episódios são suficientes para fujir logo a média


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2015 às 22:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Essa é uma boa questão...isso e saber se será um Outono quente quando este ano começámos o calor logo em Março. Sinceramente já não sei de nada mas, por exemplo, há muito que não temos um Setembro chuvoso e fresco, poderá ser essa uma hipótese... Depois entramos também naquela máxima que se tivermos um Outono chuvoso o Inverno vai ser mais uma vez seco, ou seja, repete-se este ano com depois uma Primavera quiça chuvosa. Outra hipótese será algo do género 2009/2010. Para já estou também curioso pelo desenrolar deste trimestre Junho/Julho/Agosto. A minha curiosidade prende-se mais em saber se serão meses quentes do que pela instabilidade, uma vez que é rara nestes meses, se bem que 2 ou 3 episódios são suficientes para fujir logo a média



As últimas inundações no mês de Setembro remontam-se já a 2008, já faz 7 anos este ano, mas o facto curioso é que 2001 foi outro Setembro com inundações, entre os dois foi 7 anos de diferença, ou seja, este ano quem sabe se não temos um Setembro com inundações no Sotavento Algarvio, normalmente em anos que a ausência de precipitação é prolongada, existe alguma reposição no mês de Setembro.

Segundo as previsões sazonais, o ECMWF indica um Setembro/Outubro/Novembro com precipitação acima da média no Algarve. http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Mas, nós que vivemos no Algarve é mais importante as estações de transição, Outono e Primavera do que o Inverno ser chuvoso ou seco, as coisas tornam-se mais complicadas quando existe a conjugação de um Outono seco ou uma Primavera seca, este ano tivemos um Outono normal se a Primavera tivesse sido normal a chuvosa, estaríamos praticamente na média, mas a Primavera foi seca e aliado com as altas temperaturas levam a um agravamento da seca meteorológica. Em Novembro do ano passado, tivemos aquela cut-off que foi uma maravilha, se tivéssemos tido outra em Março/Abril, a situação não era de seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:18)

Ontem, mais um dia tórrido em practicamente todo o país.

*top 5 t.maximas*

Valdonas,Tomar: *39,2ºC*
Elvas: *39ºC*
Santa Barbara,Pinhão: *38,4ºC*
Alvega: *38,1*
São Pedro do Corval,Reguengos: *37,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2015 às 10:14)

Bem, ontem foi um dia rico, meteorologicamente falando, dados:

*T.maxima top5*

Valdonas,Tomar: *40,8ºC*
Mora: *40,1ºC*
Alvega: *38,1ºC*
Beja: *38,0ºC*
Elvas: *37,5ºC*

*Precipitação Acumulada top 5*

Lousã(aeródromo): *17,7 mm*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *15 mm*
Coimbra(aeródromo): *7,7 mm*
Covilhã(aeródromo):* 6,6 mm*
Aveiro(Universidade):* 5,5 mm

Rajada máxima top 3 ( Estão certamente relacionados com o evento de ontem à tarde)
*
Lisboa (Geofisico):*77,8 km/h*
Barrosinha (Alcacer do Sal): *72,7 km/h*
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho):* 69,8 km/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2015 às 22:17)

Faro (Aeroporto) também registou uma rajada jeitosa de 67.3 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2015 às 10:39)

*Mais de metade do país está em seca severa*
Mais de metade do território continental português encontrava-se, no final de maio, em situação de seca meteorológica severa, o terceiro em gravidade desde 2005.
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4617656


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jun 2015 às 18:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Mais de metade do país está em seca severa*
> Mais de metade do território continental português encontrava-se, no final de maio, em situação de seca meteorológica severa, o terceiro em gravidade desde 2005.
> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4617656



Não percebo esse "terceiro em gravidade desde 2005"??? O terceiro ano? 
Em relação à seca só a partir de Setembro vamos ver a comunicação social em peso, isto senão chover. Se Agosto for ventoso e fresco aí sim vai ser um descalabro que o clima já não é o que era e que está tudo do avesso...


----------



## james (11 Jun 2015 às 19:32)

No Litoral Norte , se não chover alguma coisa de jeito nos próximos tempos , acho que não tarda passa também de seca fraca para moderada .

De resto , os media tem uma atitude esquizofrênica em relação ao clima  : se chove , não pode ser porque devia estar sol e calor ; se não chove , ai ai ai porque vem ai o aquecimento global e vai ser uma desgraça .


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

james disse:


> No Litoral Norte , se não chover alguma coisa de jeito nos próximos tempos , acho que não tarda passa também de seca fraca para moderada .
> 
> De resto , os media tem uma atitude esquizofrênica em relação ao clima  : se chove , não pode ser porque devia estar sol e calor ; se não chove , ai ai ai porque vem ai o aquecimento global e vai ser uma desgraça .



Concordo plenamente contigo, os media arranjam sempre tema sobre o tempo para abordarem, hoje foi sobre os ha de vinhas no Dão que foram destruídos pelo granizo, mas aí estão só a informar, nao a especular.
Aqui também está tudo muito seco, apesar de ter caído agora ontem e hoje uns aguaceiros, mas é tudo pouco. A terra está dura "que nem uma pedra".


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2015 às 21:14)

Acho que a notícia, está bem dada, embora falte ali alguma coisa no "terceiro". Ainda mais estúpidos são os comentários feitos à notícia. Muitos não sabem distinguir uma seca meteorológica de uma seca hidrológica elas estão interligadas mas neste momento, não faz nenhum sentido falar de seca hidrológica quando as barragens ainda têm uma capacidade razoável, em relação à seca meteorológica, a história já é outra e aí todo o país está afectado pela seca, sendo o Sotavento Algarvio a região mais dramática onde existe já a seca extrema.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jun 2015 às 12:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que a notícia, está bem dada, embora falte ali alguma coisa no "terceiro". Ainda mais estúpidos são os comentários feitos à notícia. Muitos não sabem distinguir uma seca meteorológica de uma seca hidrológica elas estão interligadas mas neste momento, não faz nenhum sentido falar de seca hidrológica quando as barragens ainda têm uma capacidade razoável, em relação à seca meteorológica, a história já é outra e aí todo o país está afectado pela seca, sendo o Sotavento Algarvio a região mais dramática onde existe já a seca extrema.



Algarvio...Há com cada comentário à noticia! Oh Meu Deus   É incrível como pode haver tanta ignorância. De facto penso que é a ignorância o maior dos males que ainda continuamos a ter hoje em dia e no caso da Meteorologia, em particular é demais. 
Em relação às barragens, ainda há dias vi uma noticia em que o Alqueva tinha água para 6 anos, salvo erro  caso não chovesse mais, a notícia é bem dada mas muitas pessoas não dissociam esse facto do facto e gravidade de simplesmente não termos chuva. O mesmo é válido para Odeleite que dizem que tem água para 2/3anos mas imaginemos que o próximo ano é muito semelhante a este ou pouco melhor aí entramos numa situação grave que acho que ninguém vai querer vivenciar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2015 às 10:14)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem dia 20 junho 






Tomar, Valdonas : *42,2ºC*
Leiria ( Cidade ) : *41,3ºC*
Alvega : *40,5ºC*
Santarém ( Cidade ) : *40,2ºC*





Mínimas tropicais em Portalegre


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:20)

Valores espectaulares entre a faixa costeira Figueira da Foz - Viana do Castelo.
Dunas de Mira a ter uma máxima superior ao vale do Sado ( Alcacer e Alvalade), vai lá vai. 
Finalmente! Alvega teve uma bela maxima, passou a barreira dos *40ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 19:45)

Fica aqui a evolução sumária das temperaturas nos quatro dias precedentes que conduziram aos extremos de dia 20:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2015 às 11:28)

Resumo de ontem 
Elvas registou *40,1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2015 às 14:25)

É de mim ou a Amareleja já não é o que era? Raramente é a mais quente hoje em dia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 10:10)

A temperatura máxima para o mês de Junho pode ter sido ultrapassada em Portalegre, resta saber se nas normais a estação utilizada é a de Portalegre ou Portalegre (Cidade).

T. Máx. 1971-2010: 39,5ºC
T. Máx. Portalegre: 38,9ºC
T. Máx. Portalegre (Cidade): *39,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 10:14)

Incrivel o valor minimo de HR registado ontem na rede IPMA.
*7%* pertenceu a estação de  *Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo*.


----------



## blade (28 Jun 2015 às 14:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A temperatura máxima para o mês de Junho pode ter sido ultrapassada em Portalegre, resta saber se nas normais a estação utilizada é a de Portalegre ou Portalegre (Cidade).
> 
> T. Máx. 1971-2010: 39,5ºC
> T. Máx. Portalegre: 38,9ºC
> T. Máx. Portalegre (Cidade): *39,8ºC*



portalegre teve 39,8ºc em junho de 1968  estive agora a ver os dados


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2015 às 22:57)

*Recordando 2012...*

Valor Máximo Diário da Temperatura do ar do dia 26 de Junho de 2012
(registada a 1.5 metros de altura)
Alvega - 43,5 ºC
Pegões - 42,6 ºC
Elvas - 42,5 ºC
Avis - Benavila (Escola Abreu Callado) - 42,2 ºC
Tomar (Valdonas) - 42,0 ºC
Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval) - 42,0 ºC
Mora - 41,9 ºC
Mirandela - 41,6 ºC
Portel (Oriola) - 41,5 ºC
Zebreira - 41,5 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - 41,3 ºC
Régua (Cambres) - 41,1 ºC
Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) - 41,0 ºC
Santarém (Fonte Boa) - 41,0 ºC
Sintra (Cacém) - 41,0 ºC
Alvalade - 40,9 ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 40,8 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) - 40,6 ºC
Ansião - 40,6 ºC
Castelo Branco - 40,5 ºC
Odemira (S. Teotónio) - 40,5 ºC
Beja - 40,5 ºC
Évora (Aeródromo) - 40,4 ºC
Estremoz - 40,2 ºC
Portalegre - 39,9 ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo) - 39,8 ºC
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 38,7 ºC
Porto (Massarelos) - 38,4 ºC
Coimbra (Bencata) - 38,4 ºC
Braga (Merelim) - 37,8 ºC
Porto (Serra do Pilar) - 37,4 ºC
Bragança - 37,3 ºC
Viseu (Aeródromo) - 35,5 ºC
Ponta do Sol (Madeira) - 35,4 ºC
Faro - 32,9 ºC
Obser.: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação públicanão devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, visto não terem sido sujeitosao processamento e validação definitiva.
Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia
GEROTEMPO


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2015 às 13:41)

Elvas 44.0ºC ontem. Será que o IPMA vai validar? Acho que anda com um desvio positivo nos ultimos tempos.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2015 às 13:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Elvas 44.0ºC ontem. Será que o IPMA vai validar? Acho que anda com um desvio positivo nos ultimos tempos.



Infelizmente, depois de algumas desconfianças com Beja e Tomar, mais uma que me parece claramente inflacionada...

Os valores da AEMET para as estações próximas, assim como os valores da rede IPMA fazem desconfiar (e não pouco) dos valores de Elvas. Também o de Beja continua a parecer alto demais por comparação com o envolvente, mas menos chocante vá...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jun 2015 às 13:56)

O MeteoElvas ontem registou 41,2ºC, uma diferença assinalável:

http://www.meteoelvas.com/wxcudata.php

Tomar está certamente, nem o IPMA aceitou a máxima da estação no mês passado.


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2015 às 15:11)

Talvez as localizações, por exemplo Amareleja, nunca mais vai ter temperaturas tão altas como antes, porque claramente o antigo sítio influenciava a temperatura de alguma maneira, desde que mudou a localização, passou a ser uma estação banal no meio do Alentejo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jun 2015 às 11:36)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem:
Valores incríveis no Vale do douro e do Tua , Mirandela *42,1ºC* e Pinhão *41,2ºC*

No Alentejo Elvas ,com *43,2ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2015 às 22:01)

A temperatura mais alta, no mês de Junho, no Algarve, foi de 41.7ºC em Alte, numa estação pertencente à DRAPALG.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A temperatura mais alta, no mês de Junho, no Algarve, foi de 41.7ºC em Alte, numa estação pertencente à DRAPALG.



Excelente partilha, o site já está on?
Bom, para mandar uns mergulhos na cascata do Vigário.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A temperatura mais alta, no mês de Junho, no Algarve, foi de 41.7ºC em Alte, numa estação pertencente à DRAPALG.



Obrigado pela partilha , desconhecia esta rede de estações 

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Fica aqui o mapa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente partilha, o site já está on?
> Bom, para mandar uns mergulhos na cascata do Vigário.



O site esteve sempre on, tinha era os registos desactualizados, foi actualizado hoje, com os registos dos meses de Abril, Maio e Junho que estavam em atraso.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O site esteve sempre on, tinha era os registos desactualizados, foi actualizado hoje, com os registos dos meses de Abril, Maio e Junho que estavam em atraso.



O site não é este? http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/
Não consigo aceder


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> O site não é este? http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/
> Não consigo aceder



O site é esse mesmo.

Vê lá se com este link consegues entrar: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2015 às 01:41)

Já foi publicado o Resumo Climatológico de Junho.


----------



## blade (4 Jul 2015 às 09:00)

StormRic disse:


> Já foi publicado o Resumo Climatológico de Junho.


Só 2 páginas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 10:07)

Bem estranho...nem consta a tabela de extremos, entre outras informações.
___________



algarvio1980 disse:


> O site é esse mesmo.
> 
> Vê lá se com este link consegues entrar: http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43



Não sei o que se passa, o site dá-me erro, uso o Chrome, inclusive instalei o Mozilla e o erro permanece.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 10:24)

Vem lá bem visível no título que é um "resumo", tenho ideia que o boletim costuma demorar mais tempo


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2015 às 10:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei o que se passa, o site dá-me erro, uso o Chrome, inclusive instalei o Mozilla e o erro permanece.



O link é mesmo esse , aqui está a dar ! 
Estou a utilizar o Safari
Estranho não conseguires


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 10:39)

Ha meses e meses, que não tenho acesso a esse site, pensava eu que era geral, pelos vistos não.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 11:10)

Que erro te dá ?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

Junho caracterizou-se como um mês extremamente quente e seco. Junho 2015 é o mais quente dos últimos 10 anos e o 5º mais quente desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 21.85 °C, foi muito superior ao valor normal, com anomalia de +2.42 °C. Os meses de junho de 2004 e 2005 foram os mais quentes desde 1931, com valores da temperatura média de 23.25 °C e 22.81 °C, respetivamente.
O valor médio mensal da temperatura máxima do ar, 29.00 °C, também foi muito superior ao normal com anomalia de +3.64 °C, sendo o 3º maior valor para junho desde 1931 (valor mais alto desde 1931, 30.14°C, em 2004). O valor médio da temperatura mínima, 14.70 °C foi superior ao normal em
+1.20 °C e corresponde ao 11º valor mais alto desde 1931 (valor mais alto em 2004, 16.36°C).
Durante o mês de junho ocorreram 2 ondas de calor, uma nos primeiros dias do mês, em geral entre 3 e 10, que afetou grande parte do território (exceção para litoral Norte e Centro) e parte do Algarve e outra entre os dias 25 e 30 e que afetou apenas as regiões interiores do Norte e Centro.
O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em junho, 20.5 mm, foi inferior ao valor médio (32.2 mm) correspondendo a cerca de 60% do normal.

Resumo Clliimatollógiico - Junho 2015 (IPMA)


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

Vince disse:


> Que erro te dá ?



Boas Vince,

Aparece-me isto.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 20:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Vince,
> Aparece-me isto.



Testa com este link, que funciona como uma espécie de proxy
http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-...ura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Se funcionar é porque são problemas deste site no DNS do teu ISP. Experimenta forçar para outros manuais, por exemplo do google (8.8.8.8  e  8.8.4.4)
Se não funcionar, é outra coisa que não estou a ver, bloqueio do site em firewall, etc.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2015 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha meses e meses, que não tenho acesso a esse site, pensava eu que era geral, pelos vistos não.



Comigo funciona, demora a carregar mas isso pode der problema da minha net.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 00:15)

Vince disse:


> Testa com este link, que funciona como uma espécie de proxy
> http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-...ura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43
> 
> Se funcionar é porque são problemas deste site no DNS do teu ISP. Experimenta forçar para outros manuais, por exemplo do google (8.8.8.8  e  8.8.4.4)
> Se não funcionar, é outra coisa que não estou a ver, bloqueio do site em firewall, etc.



Sim, funcionou logo, obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 01:10)

blade disse:


> Só 2 páginas





jonas_87 disse:


> Bem estranho...nem consta a tabela de extremos, entre outras informações.



Penso que ainda não tiveram tempo de compilar tudo. O nome aliás é diferente do costume, resumo em vez de boletim. Em princípio não detectei interrupções de registo das estações suficientes para invalidar uma compilação atempada, por isso na proxima semana já devem substituir pelo boletim completo.



jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei o que se passa, o site dá-me erro, uso o Chrome, inclusive instalei o Mozilla e o erro permanece.



Eu uso o Mozilla e consigo aceder, noto é que é lento. Se não consegues de todo experimenta desligar temporariamente a firewall do antivirus.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 02:58)

Valores preliminares dos acumulados de precipitação no mês, nas 106 estações do *IPMA* *do continente*, com dados horários publicados na página da internet. Proposta de classificação estatística baseada nos resultados de um estudo das séries mensais numa publicação do INMG (fasc.XXIII d'O Clima de Portugal).

São apresentadas com cinzento mais ou menos escuro as estações que têm as séries de registos mais ou menos incompletas.

Estações ordenadas alfabeticamente (todas):







Estações ordenadas pelo total mensal (excepto as que têm um número nulo de registos):


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2015 às 13:56)

Boletim climatológico de Junho publicado:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RRMgng/cli_20150601_20150630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

E os tais 44ºC de Elvas pelos vistos.. não validados.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 14:09)

Portanto, confirma-se valor inflacionado, só podia, acredito que o IPMA esteja a tratar da situação, basta ver que a estação de Elvas e já agora a de Valdonas,Tomar desapareceram da rede IPMA, ao menos que regressem com dados fidedignos.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2015 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Portanto, confirma-se valor inflacionado, só podia, acredito que o IPMA esteja a tratar da situação, basta ver que a estação de Elvas e já agora a de Valdonas,Tomar desapareceram da rede IPMA, ao menos que regressem com dados fidedignos.



Concordo perfeitamente.

E grande valor para Junho em Beja (43,2ºc), ainda que bem longe dos 47,4ºc da Amareleja de 1 de Agosto de 2003.

Beja sei que fica num planalto!

Contudo, gostaria de ver onde essa estação fica.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 14:44)

vitamos disse:


> Boletim climatológico de Junho publicado:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RRMgng/cli_20150601_20150630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> E os tais 44ºC de Elvas pelos vistos.. não validados.



Já se esperava que os valores de Elvas fossem descartados, mas os 43ºC de Beja foram validados e *43.2ºC* já é um valor impressionante para Junho.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

Além dos valores de temperatura, *muito interessante/preocupante é a seca*:

_*Índice de Seca – PDSI*
Em 30 de junho de 2015 e segundo o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI1 (Tabela 4 e Figura 9),
mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território que se verifica desde março. Em 30
de junho verifica-se uma diminuição da intensidade da seca na região Nordeste (distrito de Bragança)
e no litoral Centro (distritos de Aveiro e Coimbra),* e um aumento da intensidade em alguns locais do
Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo e também no sotavento Algarvio.*
Em 30 de junho 32% do território estava em situação de seca fraca a moderada e* 68% do território
estava em situação de seca severa a extrema.
Tendo em conta a época do ano é expectável que a situação de seca meteorológica se mantenha ou
intensifique.
*_
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 05:01)

StormRic disse:


> Proposta de classificação estatística



Corrijo o termo classificativo da precipitação de Elvas ( o 8º decil está correcto): é *chuvoso* e não muito chuvoso.

Entretanto verifiquei sumariamente os valores para as estações que constam no Boletim Climatológico e em geral coincidem. Algumas pequenas diferenças que ainda vou averiguar melhor em pormenor, provavelmente pode ter havido lapsos de transcrição da minha parte porque durante este mês nem sempre pude fazer a cópia automática dos dados em HTML, tendo que recorrer aos mapas diários e horários.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2015 às 21:56)

Ontem, a estação de Bandarra,Trancoso teve uma HR minima de *6%*, valor incrivel. 

Minima mais baixa: *10,1ºC *(Praia da Rainha, Almada)
Maior amplitude térmica: *26,3ºC ( Alvega 11,7ºC / 38,0ºC)*



Temperaturas máxima = > *37,5ºC
*
Santa Barbara,Pinhão: *40,4ºC*
Mirandela: *39,5ºC*
Valinha,Monção: *38,9ºC* (Finalmente uma máxima valente na fornalha do Minho)
Amareleja: *38,6ºC*
Zebreira: *38,5ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *38,4ºC*
Alvega: *38,0ºC*
São Pedro do Corval,Reguengos: *38,0ºC*
Vale Formoso, Mertola: *37,8ºC*
Martim Longo, Alcoutim: *37,7ºC*
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: *37,5ºC

Fonte: IPMA*


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Santa Barbara,Pinhão: *40,4ºC
> 
> Fonte: IPMA*



Vale do douro a torrar valentemente  

E a estação de Santa Bárbara, não está instalada á cota do rio...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2015 às 18:51)

Vale do Douro a liderar novamente com a temperatura mais alta da rede IPMA, *41,7ºC
*
Para NE a estação de Mirandela registou uns escaldantes* 40,9ºC*


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2015 às 18:41)

Top 3 temperaturas máximas rede IPMA, dia de ontem :

Mirandela *+41,9ºC! *(hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho,* +41,3ºC* ás 17H)
Reguengos - São Pedro do Corval, *+41,0ºC*
Pinhão - Sta. Barbara *+40,2ºC
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 10:41)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem , 15 de Julho

Estaçoes acima dos 40ºC:
> Mirandela: *42,1ºC*
> Reguengos, São Pedro do Corval: *41,9ºC*
> Pinhão, Santa Bárbara: *41,2ºC*
> Amareleja: *40,9ºC*
> Mértola, Vale formoso: *40,7ºC*
> Castro Verde, N.Corvo: *40,7ºC*
> Alcoutim, Mart. Longo: *40,5ºC*







Rajadas máximas de vento , valor notável na ponta de Sagres *81,4Km/h* nortada forte, a máxima não chegou aos *20ºC*..


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

Julho a terminar (cliamtologicamente já terminou às 9:00 utc) e fica aqui o resumo dos quatro dias finais e os valores horários das últimas 48 horas nas estações do IPMA onde foi registado algum acumulado. Para a ordenação escolhi o acumulado dos 4 dias que por sinal produz uma ordem bastante próxima da que seria obtida pelas latitudes geográficas.

Destaque para cinco estações do nordeste que tiveram em números redondos 10 ou mais milímetros de acumulado total.






Também aponto o facto curioso de ter havido precipitação no Alentejo interior, nomeadamente Beja, Oriola e Viana.
Os chuviscos chegaram mesmo até ao sudoeste.


Spoiler: Ordenação por latitude/longitude geográficas, incluindo o dia 27













Spoiler: Ordenação alfabética


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2015 às 13:34)

Muito interessante verificar que a estação de Alvega passou a ter os valores de t.máximas mais altos de a estação de Valdonas, Tomar, desde que sigo ambas as estações o padrão térmico era quase sempre esse, só ha coisa de 2 anos para cá é que se tinham invertido os papeis.
Está visto que a estação (de Valdonas) voltou em condiçoes e leituras fidedignas


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2015 às 13:29)

Thomar disse:


> Além dos valores de temperatura, *muito interessante/preocupante é a seca*:
> 
> _*Índice de Seca – PDSI*
> Em 30 de junho de 2015 e segundo o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI1 (Tabela 4 e Figura 9),
> ...


Já saiu o boletim climatologico do mês de Julho do IPMA.

E:
_* Índice de Seca – PDSI Em 31 de julho de 2015 *e segundo o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI1 (Tabela 3 e Figura 6), 
mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território que se verifica desde março. 
Em relação a 30 de junho verifica-se um ligeiro aumento nas classes de seca severa e extrema. 
*Em 31 de julho, 21% do território estava em situação de seca fraca a moderada 
e 79% do território estava em situação de seca severa a extrema. *
Tendo em conta a época do ano é expectável que a situação de seca meteorológica se mantenha ou intensifique._


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

22 noites tropicais em Faro no relatório do mês de julho 2015.


----------



## Thomar (10 Ago 2015 às 17:33)

Temperaturas rede IPMA superiores a +40ºC no dia de ontem:

REUMA: Leiria (cidade): *+42,5ºC*
EMA:  Alvega: *+41,5ºC*
EMA:  Mora: *+41,5ºC*
EMA:  Tomar: *+41,4ºC*
EMA:  Lousã: *+41,2ºC*
EMA:  Coruche: *+40,8ºC
*
Destaque também para as amplitudes térmicas de Alvega e Tomar, 29,4ºC e 27,8ºC respectivamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2015 às 22:14)

Espectacular a máxima de ontem em *Dois Portos, Torres Vedras*:  *39,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2015 às 22:32)

Thomar disse:


> Temperaturas rede IPMA superiores a +40ºC no dia de ontem:
> 
> 
> EMA:  Mora: *+41,5ºC*



E a estação está no topo da vila, ai se estivesse aqui.  
https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.9516...avlOs1qHZMt2QpxYNQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## trovoadas (12 Ago 2015 às 12:56)

Incríveis os valores da estação de Alte a partir de Fevereiro...

Fevereiro - 10,4mm
Março - 39,4mm
Abril - 37,8mm
Maio - 0,0mm
Junho - 5,4mm
Julho -0,0mm
Total - 93mm

Janeiro ainda se salvou com 78mm e com apenas 2 episódios (2dias) miraculosos...
Total do ano - 171mm

Desde Dezembro de 2014 e até agora  24 dias com precipitação superior a 1mm.
Juntando Dezembro com 17mm temos 188mm em 7 meses, ou seja, nem chega ao valor de Novembro com 221,4mm (mês da salvação)

Este valor aliado a temperaturas altas, humidades baixas e elevada insolação praticamente não se resume a nada.

Imagino certas zonas do litoral e do Sotavento.

Seria interessante ter os valores de 2005 para fazer uma comparação...penso que a diferença entre as 2 secas nesta região em particular não é assim tão grande pelo menos à superfície. A nível de aquíferos poderá haver mais disponibilidade devido ao Outono mais generoso em comparação com 2005. O mesmo se aplica às barragens.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, tenho comparado com a Normal de Faro (1981-2010), que é a mais actualizada, sabendo de antemão que há boas diferenças com esta zona de Lagoa. Essa de 1941-1970 pode dar umas boas indicações também... mas já estará desactualizada... por isso é que comparo com a de Faro, que é a única oficial e em vigor actualmente para  Algarve... de qualquer das formas, se puderes, agradecia que me pudesses enviar o scan dessa, que acho que perdi a cópia que tinha por cá.



Excertos da publicação Estudo Hidroclimatológico da Região do Algarve, INMG, 1981.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 23:03)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/JAWF_Monitoring/Europe/index.shtml


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2015 às 22:18)

Depois desta chuvada venho aqui revelar os dados de Agosto até agora no meu local de seguimento.

Acumulado: *+- 2,5 mm *(ainda pode chover mais com o pós-frontal)
Temperatura média: *22,9ºC*

Em relação a *1981-2010*, o acumulado é abaixo da média em *2,7 mm,* e a temperatura é abaixo da média em *0,6ºC*. 

Ainda falta o resto da semana, de acordo com a previsão do IPMA acho que a temperatura vai chegar mesmo à média de 23,5ºC, em relação à precipitação deve continuar abaixo da média. Mesmo assim é um mês que está na direção certa! 

Como vão as outras regiões?


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 22:34)

Aqui na minha zona , depois de muitos meses com temperaturas acima da media , julho esteve abaixo da media e agosto prepara - se para ir no mesmo caminho (  como no ano passado ) .

Em relação a precipitação , julho ficou um pouco abaixo da media , agosto também deve seguir o mesmo caminho ( no ano passado choveu bem mais ) .


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 06:36)

Distribuição horária e regional da precipitação dos dois eventos frontais, até às 4:00 utc de hoje. A segunda frente teve um percurso de NO para SE e pode observar-se a progressão regular em latitude de norte para sul. Também interessante verificar que a largura do intervalo de tempo da precipitação foi estreitando ao longo desta progressão. Identifica-se ainda a área de aguaceiros pós-frontais, limitada à região norte litoral e parte do interior norte e centro e ainda alguns locais do litoral centro.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2015 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Distribuição horária e regional da precipitação dos dois eventos frontais, até às 4:00 utc de hoje. A segunda frente teve um percurso de NO para SE e pode observar-se a progressão regular em latitude de norte para sul. Também interessante verificar que a largura do intervalo de tempo da precipitação foi estreitando ao longo desta progressão. Identifica-se ainda a área de aguaceiros pós-frontais, limitada à região norte litoral e parte do interior norte e centro e ainda alguns locais do litoral centro.


Excelente recolha de dados! 

Foi um evento muito fraco no Centro e Sul e bom no Litoral Norte como já se esperava, melhores dias virão!


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2015 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> Distribuição horária e regional da precipitação dos dois eventos frontais, até às 4:00 utc de hoje. A segunda frente teve um percurso de NO para SE e pode observar-se a progressão regular em latitude de norte para sul. Também interessante verificar que a largura do intervalo de tempo da precipitação foi estreitando ao longo desta progressão. Identifica-se ainda a área de aguaceiros pós-frontais, limitada à região norte litoral e parte do interior norte e centro e ainda alguns locais do litoral centro.



Grande pontaria... Cheguei a casa exactamente quando choveu em Portalegre 
Mas foi uma maravilha matar as saudades da chuva


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

Errata do quadro anterior:





Em Porto (aeroporto) e S.Gens os totais no resumo diário do IPMA não coincidem mesmo com as séries apresentadas na variação horária. Em S.Gens há 0,5mm a mais no dia 23 que faltam no dia 22, portanto no total global, está certo. Aeroporto falta 0,1 no resumo. São detalhes insignificantes, mas refiro-os só para garantir a qualidade.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 20:34)

Chuva fraca e chuvisco em mais um evento de precipitação neste Agosto que já pode ser considerado chuvoso no litoral norte, especialmente pelo número de dias com precipitação.

Onten e hoje até às 19 horas:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 21:21)

E termina Agosto com mais dois dias de precipitação dispersa e irregular, de carácter principalmente convectivo.

Acumulados de ontem e hoje até às 17:00 utc, não havendo precipitação registada desde então.

Estações ordenadas por regiões meteopt e latitude/longitude.






Destaque para a Beira Baixa que finalmente recebe alguma precipitação, embora fraca.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 17:46)

O estado do mês de Setembro corrente quanto à precipitação na primeira década, até hoje às 15:00 utc, no continente.

Estações com acumulados registados (44), ordenadas por região meteopt/latitude/longitude:






Uma frente, dois dias de convecção fraca e quatro dias com chuviscos costeiros ou água de nevoeiro.

Maior acumulado do mês: 8,5mm em Penhas Douradas.


Estações que não registaram acumulado em nenhuma hora do mês (56) e/ou têm períodos de não funcionamento do pluviómetro, assinaladas com quadrados cinzento claro (3), ou ainda desactivadas durante este ano, assinaladas com quadrados cinzentos escuro (4):



Spoiler: Estações sem registo


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 19:52)

Acumulados de precipitação da passagem do sistema frontal de ontem e resumo do mês de Setembro até hoje às 17:00 utc.






A frente cobriu todo o território do continente deixando apenas algumas estações do sul sem precipitação.

Edição: corrigida precipitação em Ansião e coluna do total do dia 10.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2015 às 10:02)

Bom dia! 
Valores de precipitação acumulados ontem (acima de 90 mm) pelas estações do IPMA:

*155.5 mm* - Cabril
131.8 mm - Luzim
117.5 mm - Cabeceiras de Basto
104.4 mm - Arouca
101.1 mm - Porto (aeroporto)
  98.5 mm - Ponte de Lima (escola Agrícola)
  94.1 mm - Montalegre
  93.1 mm - Braga Merelim
  93.0 mm - Vila Real (cidade)
  92.8 mm - V.N. Cerveira (aerodromo)
  90.6 mm - Vinhais
  90.3 mm - Porto S.Gens

Alguém que possa colocar o acumulado das estações amadoras? 
E já agora se não for pedir muito, também o valor das rajadas?

A estação do nosso colega *Aristocrata* em Paços de Ferreira acumulou *140.2 mm!!!*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 11:27)

Top 5 rajadas máximas- Rede IPMA - 15/09/2015

Mogadouro: *99,7 km/h*
Vila Nova Cerveira(Aeródromo): *90,7 km/h*
Bandarra,Trancoso: *79,2 km/h*
Porto(Aeroporto): *76 km/h*
Moncorvo: *75,6 km/h

*
Valores um pouco aquém do esperado, para mim, o valor de Vila Nova de Cerveira merece ser destacado, isto tendo conta ao local onde está instalada a estação, um quanto ou pouco abrigado.
Mogadouro, já é um _habitué _nestas andanças aquando de previsões de vento forte nas terras altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2015 às 11:41)

O valor final de *acumulado* na minha estação é de *140,2 mm* para o dia de ontem, e em relação ao evento segue com *166,6 mm*.
A *rajada máxima de vento* registada cá em casa foi de *64,4 km\h* pelas 01.05h (estou uma zona abrigada - aqui a 200-300 mts em linha recta o valor deverá ter sido substancialmente superior).


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 13:16)

Mapa com a distribuição da precipitação durante o dia de ontem, o Norte e Noroeste em grande destaque com várias estações acima dos 100 mm 

IPMA:


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Na minha estação fechei o dia de ontem com *106.4 mm *acumulados* 
*
Hoje sigo com *17.6 mm*, o que faz um total (provisório) deste evento de *124 mm 
*
Ontem rajada máxima* 95 Km/h* de SSW.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 13:33)

Snifa disse:


> Ontem rajada máxima* 95 Km/h* de SSW.



Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2015 às 13:49)

Snifa disse:


> Mapa com a distribuição da precipitação durante o dia de ontem, o Norte e Noroeste em grande destaque com várias estações acima dos 100 mm
> 
> IPMA:





Para quando uns mapas assim ?








Se bem que não saiba como eles fazem a interpolação, e se é rigorosa.
Mas sempre parece mais realista. Se calhar temos é poucas estações para tal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Thomar disse:


> Alguém que possa colocar o acumulado das estações amadoras?



Resumo das estações Wunderground ( Distrito de Viana do Castelo, Braga , Porto e Aveiro ):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jonas_87 disse:


> Top 5 rajadas máximas- Rede IPMA - 15/09/2015
> 
> Mogadouro: *99,7 km/h*
> Vila Nova Cerveira(Aeródromo): *90,7 km/h*
> ...



Foi uma pena a estação Pampilhosa da serra, Fajão estar offline,  certamente tinha a rajada mais elevada do IPMA..

Reparei agora a estação do Meteocovilhã , Torre, registou Rajada máxima de *117,4 km/h* hoje às 01:52h
( Nota: a estação não está instalada na torre a 2000m , aí as rajadas podem ter ultrapassado os 130km/h )


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 23:34)

Vince disse:


> Se bem que não saiba como eles fazem a interpolação, e se é rigorosa.
> Mas sempre parece mais realista. Se calhar temos é poucas estações para tal.



Será que utilizam também as estimativas dos radares aferidas pelos valores medidos nas estações? Do ponto de vista de cálculo não deve ser muito difícil, cada estimativa do radar num certo período é modelada como uma superfície através de uma malha de pontos ou vectorial por exemplo. As cotas dessa superfície (valores dos acumulados pontuais) são modificadas nos pontos correspondentes às estações de modo a coincidirem com os valores efectivamente observados. A superfície é assim afeiçoada nos vários pontos/estações sendo a malha que a modela modificada com um algoritmo de interpolação. Depois é só sobrepor as várias superfícies acumulando os valores por ponto da malha por adição simples. Com certeza que isto já foi feito e experimentado. A qualidade do produto final dependerá sempre da posição estratégica das estações de aferição, nos cimos, no fundo dos vales, etc, em número suficiente, claro.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 03:46)

Resumo provisório do evento dos dias 15 e 16 e do mês.






Edição: corrigidos dois valores horários em falta em Viana do Castelo e Anadia. O resumo diário do IPMA tem algumas pequenas discrepâncias com as séries horárias que apresenta na variação horária, penso que se deve a acumulação de arredondamentos ou lapsos de pequenos valores, não identificáveis. As diferenças não excedem algumas décimas em todos os casos, sendo o mais frequente uma diferença de 0,1 mm.


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2015 às 12:51)

StormRic disse:


> Resumo provisório do evento dos dias 15 e 16 e do mês.



Boa compilação de dados StormRic. 

Assim à primeira vista, acho que as EMA's do Pinhão e de Santarém têm os pluviometros entupidos.
O de Setúbal, Areias parece ter acumulado lixo no dia de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2015 às 12:56)

A do Pinhão deve ter sido desentupida agora:


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2015 às 16:12)

Obrigado a todos (Joaopaulo, StromRic, jonas_87, Snifa, AnDré e espero não me ter esquecido de ninguém),
pela disponibilidade na recolha na informação de dados das estações, dá um bocado de trabalho e eu infelizmente fiquei sem internet e não podia fazer isso. 
Neste evento, que foi bem previsto pelos principais modelos acabou por me surpreender o valor do vento que ficou abaixo do previsto,
 talvez a ciclogenese tenha ficado mais a norte do que inicialmente previsto e por isso não se registaram valores muito elevados.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista, acho que as EMA's do Pinhão e de Santarém têm os pluviometros entupidos.
> O de Setúbal, Areias parece ter acumulado lixo no dia de ontem.



Também me parece, os padrões de repetição horária de quantidades muito pequenas, 0,1 mm em geral, e prolongando-se mais além do registado nas demais estações levam a essa conclusão. Talvez Setúbal (Areias) também esteja em situação semelhante mas é menos evidente e houve realmente continuação de aguaceiros fracos na zona. Retirei as estações que estão temporária ou definitivamente desactivadas, assim como as que não têm registo activo da precipitação, embora a estação esteja em funcionamento, e ainda estações como Leiria e Bencanta que mantiveram registos nulos em zonas onde houve certamente precipitação evidenciada por estações muito próximas. Praia da Rainha e Alvalade permanecem na dúvida apesar de manterem registo nulo todo o mês, mas não é impossível que corresponda a uma situação real. Como termo de comparação dou o exemplo aqui de Carcavelos em que o registo foi quase nulo neste evento, 0,3mm e a situação a cotas baixas mesmo junto à costa é semelhante.



AnDré disse:


> A do Pinhão deve ter sido desentupida agora:



Ficamos sem saber o que fazer com este despejo, não sei se este volume de água corresponde ao total acumulado não contabilizado ou se foi simplesmente a lavagem do pluviómetro. Certo é que o total anterior está muito desenquadrado na área, apesar da estação de Pinhão ter uma situação no fundo do vale do Douro onde por vezes a precipitação é bastante omissa em certas situações, por efeito de "sombra" das montanhas periféricas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 22:23)

Notícia IPMA :

*PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE E VENTO INTENSO A NORTE DO MONDEGO 15 E 16 DE SETEMBRO DE 2015*

Nos dias 15 e 16 de setembro de 2015 Portugal continental foi afetado por um sistema depressionário, que se deslocou da região atlântica a norte dos Açores em direção ao norte da Península Ibérica, sofrendo um processo rápido de cavamento. Às 13 horas locais (12 UTC) do dia 15 um núcleo depressionário centrou-se a norte da Corunha (Figura 1), com o valor mínimo de pressão de 990 hPa, dirigindo-se para o Golfo da Biscaia e para a Bretanha na noite de 15 e no dia 16.

Este sistema depressionário e o sistema frontal a ele associado, veio originar precipitação forte e persistente nas regiões do Norte e Centro, em especial nas regiões a norte do Mondego. Entre as 00 horas do dia 15 e as 12UTC do dia 16, ocorreram valores da precipitação acumulada em 24 horas, superiores a 100mm no Minho, em Trás - os - Montes, no Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, registando-se os valores mais elevados no Cabril (171mm), Luzim (142 mm), Cabeceiras de Basto (125mm), Arouca e Viseu (122mm) e Montalegre (111 mm). Em contrapartida, nas regiões a sul do rio Mondego e, em especial, no Alentejo e Algarve, os valores da precipitação acumulada em 24 horas foram muito inferiores (Figura 2), não se tendo registado precipitação no sueste alentejano e no Algarve até às 09:00UTC do dia 16.

As quantidades da precipitação acumulada em 6 horas foram superiores a 50 mm, e localmente superiores a 60 mm, em vários locais do Minho, do Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, como sugere a Figura 3.
A imagem da Figura 3 mostra a precipitação acumulada em 6 horas (entre as 10 e as 16 UTC do dia 15) obtida pelo radar de AROUCA (A/PG), com base em observações efetuadas pelo feixe radar à menor altitude possível acima do solo e com integração temporal de 5 em 5 minutos. Nesta imagem verifica-se que os valores mais elevados neste período ocorreram nos distritos de Braga e Porto. Dada a diferença típica entre os valores de precipitação do radar e dos registados no udómetro, pode estimar-se, para esta situação, valores máximos que poderão ter atingido 110 mm em 6 horas, em alguns locais.

O vento soprou do quadrante sul, com os valores mais intensos a registarem-se a partir do final da tarde do dia 15, observando-se intensidades do vento entre 40 e 55 km/h nas terras altas e em alguns locais do litoral Norte e Centro. Os valores máximos de rajada ocorreram no final do dia 15 e madrugada do dia 16, tendo-se registado valores da ordem de 90km/h ou superior em vários locais, nomeadamente, 100 km/h no Mogadouro, 99km/h na Pampilhosa da Serra, 92 km/h em Cabeceiras de Basto e Penhas Douradas.

Na costa ocidental portuguesa, na bóia de Leixões do Instituto Hidrográfico, foram registadas ondas com altura significativa de 4,5 metros e altura máxima de 7 metros.

> Imagem combinada do satélite MSG utilizando os canais do vapor de água 6.2 μ e 7.3μ e os canais do infravermelho 9.7 μ e 10.8 μ de 15 de setembro de 2015 às 12 UTC






> Mapa da precipitação acumulada em 24 horas, entre as 09 UTC de 15 de setembro às 09 UTC de 16 de setembro, em Portugal Continental.





> Mapa da precipitação acumulada das 10 UTC às 16 UTC de 15 de setembro de 2015 (radar A/PG)


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2015 às 23:03)

Vince disse:


> Para quando uns mapas assim ? Se bem que não saiba como eles fazem a interpolação, e se é rigorosa.
> Mas sempre parece mais realista. Se calhar temos é poucas estações para tal.



A técnica utilizada pelo IPMA demonstra claramente que não respeitam o relevo na interpolação doselaboração do mapa. dados, ou seja, esse mapa estaria correcto se todo o relevo estivesse à mesma altitude.



StormRic disse:


> Do ponto de vista de cálculo não deve ser muito difícil, cada estimativa do radar num certo período é modelada como uma superfície através de uma malha de pontos ou vectorial por exemplo. As cotas dessa superfície (valores dos acumulados pontuais) são modificadas nos pontos correspondentes às estações de modo a coincidirem com os valores efectivamente observados. A superfície é assim afeiçoada nos vários pontos/estações sendo a malha que a modela modificada com um algoritmo de interpolação. Depois é só sobrepor as várias superfícies acumulando os valores por ponto da malha por adição simples. Com certeza que isto já foi feito e experimentado. A qualidade do produto final dependerá sempre da posição estratégica das estações de aferição, nos cimos, no fundo dos vales, etc, em número suficiente, claro.





Ora aí está uma excelente proposta para o IPMA.



Joaopaulo disse:


> (...)  _Dada a diferença típica entre os valores de precipitação do radar e dos registados no udómetro, pode estimar-se, para esta situação, *valores máximos que poderão ter atingido 110 mm em 6 horas*, em alguns locais._ (...)


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 23:23)

Numa revista rápida a valores máximos diários no mês de Setembro, recorrendo a vários registos oficiais, entre os quais Normais publicadas pelo IPMA e INMG e estudos dirigidos especificamente para a análise de valores máximos em 24 horas em algumas publicações do INMG, numa recolha ainda incompleta, esboça-se já a conclusão de que este evento de chuva generalizada em Setembro teve carácter raro ou excepcional, senão mesmo inédito desde que há registos da rede de estações mais completa (1921).

Ficam alguns primeiros exemplos. Os acumulados referem-se sempre ao período diário de referência que é das 9:00 às 9:00 utc, usado em todos os estudos e Normais climatológicas.

*Montalegre* acumulou um valor em 24 horas até às 9:00 de dia 16, de *108,7 mm*. Nesta pesquisa, que, repito, ainda está incompleta, encontrei os seguintes valores: no período de 1931 a 1960, a máxima diária em Setembro foi de *52,4 mm *e a média do total do mês 56,0 mm; no período de 1879 a 1976 a média do total do mês de Setembro é 63,2 mm, o 8º decil é 96,0 mm e o 9º decil 142,4 mm. Até hoje Montalegre já acumulou 126,5 mm no mês. Esta estação é das mais preciosas em relação à continuidade essencial em climatologia. Falta ainda averiguar o resto da série desde 1879, à qual tenho acesso até aos anos noventa, mas não imediatamente.

*Cabril, no Gerês*, a meia encosta perto da albufeira de Salamonde, portanto em posição menos favorável do que a primeira linha de alturas, como por exemplo as próprias termas, acumulou *160,4 mm* no período diário de referência.
A estação só existe desde 1999, mas comparando com as estações "clássicas" do Gerês, já se podem tirar algumas conclusões:
De 1931 a 1960, por exemplo, nenhuma estação em toda a zona do Gerês teve uma acumulado diário máximo em Setembro daquela ordem:
Gerês mesmo (precipitação média anual 2908,8 mm) tem máximo diário de* 93,8 mm* em Setembro; o valor diário mais elevado encontrado para Setembro foi de *132,0 mm* em Portela do Vade.

*Cabeceiras de Basto* acumulou *114,2 mm*. No período 1921 a 1974, o máximo diário em qualquer mês foi de 127,6 mm.
No período 1931-60, a máxima diária em Setembro foi apenas de *44,2 mm*, sendo a média do total do mês de 58,6 mm. Portanto num só dia caíu praticamente o dobro do total médio do mês, à semelhança de Montalegre.

*Vinhais, 99,8mm*. Em 31-60 nunca teve um máximo diário em Setembro superior a *52,4 mm*; a média do total mensal nestas Normais é 43,1 mm. O valor diário mais elevado, de todos os meses, é de 109,4 mm neste período de 30 anos e no período de 1913 a 1969 é 129,0 mm (Nov.1916).

*Viseu (cidade), 70,1 mm e Viseu (aeródromo), 114,7 mm*, são duas estações próximas mas com diferença de cerca de 200m de altitude. Suspeito que o pluviómetro da primeira poderá não ter funcionado correctamente durante o evento, por apresentar uma série horária do tipo descrito na mensagem anterior. Nas Normais 71-2000 e 81-2010, na página do IPMA, a máxima diária para Setembro é de *75,2 mm*; para todos os meses é 98,4 mm.
Nas Normais 1931-60, o valor diário mais alto para este mês foi de *67,1 mm*.

*Vila Real (C.C.) 62,9 mm e Vila Real (cidade) 91,8 mm*. Nas Normais 71-2000 e 81-2010, valor diário mais alto no mês é de *46,5 mm*; *52,0 mm* nas 1931-60. Total médio do mês variou de 38,4 mm a 54,8 mm, nas Normais 31-60 e 81-10, respectivamente.

Pelo distrito de Bragança, são vários os locais em que os valores diários superaram os anteriores máximos nas Normais referidas, a começar pela capital de distrito:
*
Bragança, 69,3 mm*. Anteriores máximos diários de Setembro são *52,1 / 55,8 / 69,0 mm*, respectivamente nas Normais 31-60 / 71-00 / 81-10.

*Chaves, 55,6 mm*. Em 31-60, *39,6 mm*.
*
Macedo de Cavaleiros, 67,9 mm*. 31-60, *54,7 mm*.

*Miranda do Douro, 66,5 mm*. 31-60, *43,5 mm*.

*Mogadouro, 65,1 mm*. 31-60, *51,6 mm*.

A sul do Douro, além de Viseu, há mais locais com acumulados excepcionais para Setembro:

*Arouca, 115,9 mm*. Em 31-60, *96,3 mm*, máxima anual 128,8 mm.

*Moimenta da Beira, 74,8 mm*.

*Nelas, 70,4 mm*.

Estas últimas sem possibilidade de verificar de momento por não constarem nas Normais disponíveis.

No Minho e Douro litoral, há também casos locais de extremos.

Por exemplo, refira-se *Paços de Ferreira*, cujo valor registado deve ser extraordinário mas tem que ser calculado das 9h às 9h utc pelo nosso conhecido membro, para ser comparado com este:

Nas Normais 31-60 a média do total de Setembro foi de 72,3 mm; a máxima diária *66,0 mm. *Penso que este valor terá sido completamente pulverizado...
Na série de 1933-1976, a média do mês é 74,7 mm, o 9º decil do mês é 142,2 mm. O valor mais elevado do total de Setembro foi de 228 mm neste período.

Na continuação desta pesquisa, e à medida que as séries de anos investigadas forem maiores, é lógico que o carácter de excepção do evento pode diminuir por se encontrarem outros anos, ao longo dos mais de cem anos de registos, com valores semelhantes. Mas também podem não ser encontrados maiores, ou seja, os máximos absolutos desde que há registos estarem localizados nos períodos de análise já disponíveis.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2015 às 01:02)

StormRic disse:


> *Cabril, no Gerês*, a meia encosta perto da albufeira de Salamonde, portanto em posição menos favorável do que a primeira linha de alturas, como por exemplo as próprias termas, acumulou *160,4 mm* no período diário de referência.
> A estação só existe desde 1999, mas comparando com as estações "clássicas" do Gerês, já se podem tirar algumas conclusões:
> De 1931 a 1960, por exemplo, nenhuma estação em toda a zona do Gerês teve uma acumulado diário máximo em Setembro daquela ordem:
> Gerês mesmo (precipitação média anual 2908,8 mm) tem máximo diário de* 93,8 mm* em Setembro; o valor diário mais elevado encontrado para Setembro foi de *132,0 mm* em Portela do Vade.



A 22 de Setembro de 1999, os acumulados na Peneda Gerês foram excepcionais.
(>150mm que encontrei)
221,5mm - Seixas
194,9mm - Leonte
174,0mm - S. Bento da Porta Aberta
167,2mm - Tibo da Gavieira
152,0mm - Cibões
151,0mm - Covide

Nesse dia, as estações de Salamonde, Pincães e Xertelo, (estações muito próximas da actual EMA de Cabril) ficaram-se respectivamente pelos 98, 92,5 e 98,6mm.
A estação do Gerês estava sem dados, mas não há-de ter ficado muito longe de Covide, que é logo ao lado.

Agora e infelizmente, nenhuma dessas estações está em funcionamento. Podemos apenas especular que: Se Cabril acumulou 160,4mm e estava numa posição menos favorável que todas aquelas estações que já não existem... São apenas especulações.



StormRic disse:


> Ficamos sem saber o que fazer com este despejo, não sei se este volume de água corresponde ao total acumulado não contabilizado ou se foi simplesmente a lavagem do pluviómetro. Certo é que o total anterior está muito desenquadrado na área, apesar da estação de Pinhão ter uma situação no fundo do vale do Douro onde por vezes a precipitação é bastante omissa em certas situações, por efeito de "sombra" das montanhas periféricas.



Não sei a quantos mm corresponde um pluviometro cheio de água.
Se estivesse cheio, o mesmo poderia ter pedido água por acção do vento, ou na remoção do lixo que entupia o instrumento.
Se estivesse meio cheio, então aí talvez se pudesse contabilizar.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2015 às 01:34)

Não tem a haver com o ocorrido neste episódio mas fica o registo:

Castelo Branco teve 83,0 mm de precipitação em 24 horas num mês de Setembro (entre as 12h00 de 29 e as 12h00 de 30 de Setembro de 2007).

Aquele Setembro de 2007 apresentou vários dias de grande instabilidade.

No ano seguinte destaco Faro com 42,4 mm numa só hora, em Setembro:


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 02:53)

Gerofil disse:


> No ano seguinte destaco Faro com 42,4 mm numa só hora, em Setembro



off-topic: estes dois valores são realmente notáveis. O de Faro deve ser o que deu origem ao máximo diário de Setembro para esta estação nas Normais 1981-2010, 58,2 mm.

Quanto aos 83,0 mm de Castelo Branco infelizmente perdem-se no destaque das Normais porque foram registados das 12h às 12h. Climatologicamente, infelizmente, contam apenas os acumulados em 24 horas a terminar às 9:00 utc, algo que eu sempre apontei como uma das causas de substimação dos acumulados máximos esperados. Nas Normais 1981-2010 efectivamente este valor não consta, restando apenas como máximo diário de Setembro para Castelo Branco o valor muito menos relevante de 60,2 mm. Assim se perde a memória de eventos significativos, mas para isso também estamos cá nós. 

Ainda uma nota sobre estes valores e a excepcionalidade do evento recente: as datas de quase todos os máximos diários de Setembro são mais chegadas ao fim do mês, enquanto que este ocorreu exactamente a meio.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 04:16)

A propósito da notícia sobre o recente evento, na página do IPMA, faço notar que os valores máximos em 24 horas apresentados:


> Entre as 00 horas do dia 15 e as 12UTC do dia 16, ocorreram valores da precipitação acumulada em 24 horas, superiores a 100mm no Minho, em Trás - os - Montes, no Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, registando-se os valores mais elevados no Cabril (171mm), Luzim (142 mm), Cabeceiras de Basto (125mm), Arouca e Viseu (122mm) e Montalegre (111 mm). Em contrapartida, nas regiões a sul do rio Mondego e, em especial, no Alentejo e Algarve, os valores da precipitação acumulada em 24 horas foram muito inferiores (Figura 2), não se tendo registado precipitação no sueste alentejano e no Algarve até às 09:00UTC do dia 16.


 - 
foram calculados da forma mais correcta, com um *período de 24 horas flutuante* e não agarrado a horas padrão de início e fim (0:00 às 0:00, como no resumo diário, 9:00 às 9:00 como nos dados climatológicos, Boletim mensal por exemplo, ou 12:00 às 12:00 como nos noticiários e jornais, das 18:00 às 18:00 em certos casos até). Também acho, embora a minha opinião seja irrelevante, que assim é que está correcto.

Cabril acumulou 171,0 mm das 4:00 às 4:00 utc;
Luzim, 141,6 mm das 5:00 às 5:00;
Cabeceiras de Basto, 124,8 mm, idem;
Arouca, 122,1 mm, idem;
Viseu (aeródromo), 121,8 mm, das 6:00 às 6:00;
Montalegre, 111,3 mm das 5:00 às 5:00.


Refiro isto para elucidar que a análise de máximos diários absolutos que fiz numa mensagem anterior, está presa, nos valores que usei para comparação, à convenção das 9:00 às 9:00 porque é esse o período que aparece nos registos climatológicos.

Chamo a atenção para esta questão também porque ao investigarmos e encontrarmos registos de precipitações relevantes em valores ditos "diários", tem de ser bem definido qual é o período horário considerado como_ diário_ para os valores apresentados. Sem esta definição as comparações de eventos perdem totalmente o mínimo rigor: dois eventos de 100 mm em 24 horas, por exemplo, podem ficar registados num caso como efectivamente 100 mm/dia e noutro caso com valores mais baixos, tão baixos como 50 mm/dia.
Poder-se-á dizer que quando se diz 24 horas subentende-se um período flutuante, mas não é isso que se passa na maior parte das informações, notícias, registos, boletins, etc, oficiais ou não. "Diário", "dia", "24 horas", são usados sem muitas vezes os autores terem a certeza de que início e fim do período de contagem estão a falar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2015 às 06:10)

Dado à falta dos dados da estação do Caramulo (IPMA), e a sugestão do StormRic deixo aqui o resumo da precipitação acumulada destes 3 dias de evento de depressões cavadas da estação de Molelos/Tondela do membro Keipha.

Segundo os dados do StormRic este evento pode constituir um novo recorde de precipitação máxima diária para o mês de Setembro no Caramulo. De acordo com as normais climatológicas de 1931-60 o máximo diário no Caramulo até então era* 99.4mm*, contudo neste último evento a estação do Keipha em Molelos/Tondela acumulou um máximo diário de *100.07mm* (total padrão das 9h às 9h) e um máximo flutuante de *109.07mm*. Perante estes dados é de expectar, que se a estação do Caramulo a 810m estivesse ativa, tivesse registado um máximo diário ainda maior que aquele que se registou na estação de Molelos/Tondela devido à orografia.

O evento finalizou ontem com um acumulado total de *114.07mm*.

Deixo agora as tabelas resumo do evento em Molelos/Tondela da estação do membro Keipha, com os valores da precipitação acumulada e com os avisos corretos (de realçar que foi emitido um *aviso laranja *de precipitação forte) ao abrigo dos critérios do IPMA:









Ps: De referir que a estação talvez não tenha registado toda a precipitação, já que só tem resolução de 0.5mm. Por exemplo no período das 15h às 21h de dia 16, embora nada a estação tenha acusado, houve alguns aguaceiros moderados mas curtos. Porventura estes aguaceiros contaram como acumulado entre as 21h e as 22h (não sei até que ponto isto é válido).

Dados da estação (Lacrosse Technology WS2350) : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2015 às 17:24)

AnDré disse:


> A 22 de Setembro de 1999, os acumulados na Peneda Gerês foram excepcionais.
> (>150mm que encontrei)
> 221,5mm - Seixas
> 194,9mm - Leonte
> ...



Especulações à parte, vejam o espectacular que estava a cascata do Arado neste 15 de Setembro! 


http://www.carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2015/09/serra-do-geres-natureza-em-furia.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2015 às 17:30)

AnDré disse:


> Especulações à parte, vejam o espectacular que estava a cascata do Arado neste 15 de Setembro!
> 
> 
> http://www.carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2015/09/serra-do-geres-natureza-em-furia.html


Lindo!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2015 às 18:50)

*Situação de Seca Meteorológica em 16 set. 2015 Portugal Continental*

*



*
De 1 a 16 de setembro o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental foi de 46.4 mm, o que corresponde já a um valor ligeiramente acima do valor normal do mês (42.1 mm). Os maiores valores, muito superiores aos valores médios ocorreram a norte do Mondego; o valor mais alto ocorreu em Cabril, 194.7 mm.
Em termos de percentagem em relação à média os valores foram superiores ao normal na região Norte e grande parte da região Centro, e inferiores nas restantes regiões, sendo mesmo inferiores a 25 % em quase todo o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 
Os valores da quantidade de precipitação ocorridos em 24 horas (das 09 UTC do dia 15 às 09 UTC  do dia 16) são superiores em 1, 5 a 2 vezes aos valores médios do mês de setembro e representam, para as regiões do Norte e Centro, entre 70 e 90% do total de precipitação nestes 16 dias.
Em consequência e de acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, houve um desagravamento da intensidade da situação de seca meteorológica (iniciada em março 2015) tendo mesmo terminado a situação de seca na região noroeste do território (Figura 1).
Em 16 de setembro, 15 % do território estava em situação de chuva fraca a normal, 37% em situação de seca fraca a moderada e 47 % do território estava em situação de seca severa e apenas cerca de 1% (sotavento algarvio) em seca  extrema.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2015 às 21:49)

Gerofil disse:


> *Situação de Seca Meteorológica em 16 set. 2015 Portugal Continental*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Wow não estava à espera desta do IPMA! 
Mesmo assim já estava à espera que o noroeste voltasse ao normal. Só espero que Outubro resolva a situação a Sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Resumo dos acumulados nas estações do Wundergorund do litoral norte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Situação de Seca Meteorológica em 16 set. 2015 Portugal Continental*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



O quê grande parte do ribatejo teve precipitação abaixo da media e já não estamos em seca extrema, enfim.. não sei se isso será bem assim.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 23:30)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O quê grande parte do ribatejo teve precipitação abaixo da media e já não estamos em seca extrema, enfim.. não sei se isso será bem assim.


É óbvio que há regiões que ainda poderão estar em seca extrema no ribatejo


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O quê grande parte do ribatejo teve precipitação abaixo da media e já não estamos em seca extrema, enfim.. não sei se isso será bem assim.



Atenção que isto é só até dia 16 de Setembro. Não podes saber se as precipitações foram abaixo da média pois não tens os valores normais para a primeira quinzena do mês, não podes comparar as precipitações caídas com os totais normais para o mês inteiro. A precipitação de Setembro cai normalmente na sua maior parte, em média estatística, claro, na segunda quinzena, em especial na terceira década do mês.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 00:09)

Na verdade os acumulados de Setembro até à data no Ribatejo estão próximos ou são já superiores à média para a primeira quinzena do mês. Mesmo nos casos em que sejam inferiores, não é a comparação com a média que dita a classificação estatística de um certo acumulado de precipitação e muito menos da sua repercussão no índice PDSI. A comparação deve ser feita com os decis da série ordenada de valores de um longo período de anos de observação. Já referi noutras mensagens esta confusão entre "normal" e "média", nomeadamente o facto de que nas regiões com baixos totais anuais um valor igual à média é na verdade um valor que na série ordenada se encontra deslocado em relação á mediana que está a meio da série; a média está sempre no 5º decil, acima da mediana, em certos casos está no 6º e até no 7º decil, ou seja, bem acima do normal; normal deve ser entendido como "o mais frequente", que se encontra no intervalo centrado na mediana e que vai do decil 30% ao 70%.
Tomando as estações de Alvega, Coruche, Pegões, Portalegre, Avis, Mora e Évora, que são as abrangidas ou perto do limite de seca extrema do Ribatejo em 31 de Agosto, veja-se os acumulados que já têm este mês até dia 16 e comparando com os valores da mediana para a primeira quinzena de Setembro conclui-se que estão todos já no intervalo normal, alguns mesmo acima da própria média.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2015 às 00:18)

Gerofil disse:


> *Situação de Seca Meteorológica em 16 set. 2015 Portugal Continental*
> 
> Fonte: IPMA



Uma análise preliminar e muito transversal ao mapa dá a simples leitura:

- a seca está a ocorrer sobretudo nos locais onde o acumulado de precipitação já costuma ser menor (daí a sua maior severidade);
- pelo contrário, as regiões onde é normal ocorrer um quantitativo de precipitação mais elevado é onde também já não se regista seca;
- resumindo, a actual seca é particularmente grave porque afecta particularmente as regiões que, em si, já são aquelas onde ocorre menos precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 00:31)

Gerofil disse:


> - resumindo, a actual seca é particularmente grave porque afecta particularmente as regiões que, em si, já são aquelas onde ocorre menos precipitação.



No entanto há que contar com a relatividade do índice, isto é, não é um índice absoluto mas relativo ao balanço hídrico normal de cada região. 350 mm em Bragança é uma seca catastrófica mas é normal em Faro.
Mas se uma região que normalmente tem um clima mais seco está em seca severa ou extrema, também mais facilmente sai desse estado se cair uma quantidade de chuva mínima. 50 mm no Minho não tirariam a região de uma seca extrema, mas são eficazes no Algarve, por exemplo.


----------



## Thomar (19 Set 2015 às 09:52)

Bom dia.
Acho muito estranho que o alto alentejo, nomeadamente a zona onde me encontro, tenha sido retirada da seca extrema, pois "se" não chove nada de jeito à meses e a precipitação ocorrida no eixo Alvega/Ponte de Sôr/Avis este mês no máximo ocorreram cerca de 15/20mm que é cerca de metade do valor da normal de Portalegre para o mês de setembro.
Como é que é possível que com esses valores de precipitação após um período de vários meses sem precipitação ou precipitação residual, 
deixe de estar em seca extrema? 
E a evapotranspiração não conta?


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 17:53)

StormRic disse:


> Na verdade os acumulados de Setembro até à data no Ribatejo estão próximos ou são já superiores à média para a primeira quinzena do mês. Mesmo nos casos em que sejam inferiores, não é a comparação com a média que dita a classificação estatística de um certo acumulado de precipitação e muito menos da sua repercussão no índice PDSI. A comparação deve ser feita com os decis da série ordenada de valores de um longo período de anos de observação. Já referi noutras mensagens esta confusão entre "normal" e "média", nomeadamente o facto de que nas regiões com baixos totais anuais um valor igual à média é na verdade um valor que na série ordenada se encontra deslocado em relação á mediana que está a meio da série; a média está sempre no 5º decil, acima da mediana, em certos casos está no 6º e até no 7º decil, ou seja, bem acima do normal; normal deve ser entendido como "o mais frequente", que se encontra no intervalo centrado na mediana e que vai do decil 30% ao 70%.
> Tomando as estações de Alvega, Coruche, Pegões, Portalegre, Avis, Mora e Évora, que são as abrangidas ou perto do limite de seca extrema do Ribatejo em 31 de Agosto, veja-se os acumulados que já têm este mês até dia 16 e comparando com os valores da mediana para a primeira quinzena de Setembro conclui-se que estão todos já no intervalo normal, alguns mesmo acima da própria média.





StormRic disse:


> No entanto há que contar com a relatividade do índice, isto é, não é um índice absoluto mas relativo ao balanço hídrico normal de cada região. 350 mm em Bragança é uma seca catastrófica mas é normal em Faro.
> Mas se uma região que normalmente tem um clima mais seco está em seca severa ou extrema, também mais facilmente sai desse estado se cair uma quantidade de chuva mínima. 50 mm no Minho não tirariam a região de uma seca extrema, mas são eficazes no Algarve, por exemplo.





Thomar disse:


> Bom dia.
> Acho muito estranho que o alto alentejo, nomeadamente a zona onde me encontro, tenha sido retirada da seca extrema, pois "se" não chove nada de jeito à meses e a precipitação ocorrida no eixo Alvega/Ponte de Sôr/Avis este mês no máximo ocorreram cerca de 15/20mm que é cerca de metade do valor da normal de Portalegre para o mês de setembro.
> Como é que é possível que com esses valores de precipitação após um período de vários meses sem precipitação ou precipitação residual,
> deixe de estar em seca extrema?
> E a evapotranspiração não conta?



Nas duas mensagens anteriores dei uma ideia da razão de o Ribatejo/ norte do Alto Alentejo já não estar em situação de seca extrema no dia 16. Sublinho que é *no dia 16*, *ainda não é no fim do mês* (ainda não chegámos lá), portanto o que choveu *não é para comparar com o total de precipitação de Setembro* que, volto a repetir, ocorre em média, na sua maior quantidade, na *segunda quinzena*. O conceito de seca resulta de uma comparação com o que é normal até à data.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2015 às 18:44)

Se não chover até ao fim do mês, acho que vão colocar novamente estas regiões em seca extrema, pois esta precipitação para o mês de Setembro é abaixo da média.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Thomar disse:


> Acho muito estranho que o alto alentejo, nomeadamente a zona onde me encontro, tenha sido retirada da seca extrema, pois "se" não chove nada de jeito à meses e a precipitação ocorrida no eixo Alvega/Ponte de Sôr/Avis este mês no máximo ocorreram cerca de 15/20mm que é cerca de metade do valor da normal de Portalegre para o mês de setembro. Como é que é possível que com esses valores de precipitação após um período de vários meses sem precipitação ou precipitação residual,deixe de estar em seca extrema?



Olha, estás-te a contradizer a ti próprio, pois dizes que ocorreram 15/20 mm que é metade do que é normal ocorrer no mês de setembro; tendo em conta que apenas decorreu metade do mês, então é natural que tenha ocorrido um desagravamento da seca pois em meio mês já ocorreu metade da precipitação que é habitual ocorrer no mês inteiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2015 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto há que contar com a relatividade do índice, isto é, não é um índice absoluto mas relativo ao balanço hídrico normal de cada região. 350 mm em Bragança é uma seca catastrófica mas é normal em Faro.
> Mas se uma região que normalmente tem um clima mais seco está em seca severa ou extrema, também mais facilmente sai desse estado se cair uma quantidade de chuva mínima. 50 mm no Minho não tirariam a região de uma seca extrema, mas são eficazes no Algarve, por exemplo.



Esse teu exemplo, não foi o correcto. Se é normal em Faro ter 350 mm como tu dizes, explica-me lá, porque razão todo o Sotavento está em seca extrema e eu por exemplo, tenho 355 mm já que é normal não era para haver seca extrema. 50 mm tira tanto da seca extrema seja no Minho como seja no Algarve. 50 mm no Sotavento Algarvio passa de seca extrema para seca moderada e nunca para menos que isso. 

Até ao final do mês, não existe muitas probabilidades de chover, logo haverá um agravamento da seca em relação a 16 de Setembro e voltará quase tudo como estava em Agosto, só o Minho é pode ficar em situação de seca fraca a normal.


----------



## 1337 (19 Set 2015 às 23:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse teu exemplo, não foi o correcto. Se é normal em Faro ter 350 mm como tu dizes, explica-me lá, porque razão todo o Sotavento está em seca extrema e eu por exemplo, tenho 355 mm já que é normal não era para haver seca extrema. 50 mm tira tanto da seca extrema seja no Minho como seja no Algarve. 50 mm no Sotavento Algarvio passa de seca extrema para seca moderada e nunca para menos que isso.
> 
> Até ao final do mês, não existe muitas probabilidades de chover, logo haverá um agravamento da seca em relação a 16 de Setembro e voltará quase tudo como estava em Agosto, só o Minho é pode ficar em situação de seca fraca a normal.


Desculpa lá mas chover 50 mm aqui não é "nada" mas se chover 50 mm no algarve já é muito bom. Basta ires ver as médias, 50 mm no algarve significa muito mais que 50 mm no minho, nem compares.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2015 às 23:47)

1337 disse:


> Desculpa lá mas chover 50 mm aqui não é "nada" mas se chover 50 mm no algarve já é muito bom. Basta ires ver as médias, 50 mm no algarve significa muito mais que 50 mm no minho, nem compares.



Basta ires ao site do IPMA, e percebias o que eu estava a falar. Nem com o cenário 3 acabaria a seca no Algarve este mês e só passaria de seca extrema para seca moderada, tal como mostra os mapas que estão no IPMA. Agora vens com médias, eu já sei que chove muito mais no Minho do que no Algarve, por isso, eu só estava dizendo o que é bem visível nos mapas da monitorização da seca que estão no site do IPMA.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2015 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> 350 mm em Bragança é uma seca catastrófica mas é normal em Faro.



Não entendo esta lógica... Tendo em conta a evolução mensal das temperaturas e da precipitação ao longo de um ano, parece lógico que a situação será bem pior em Faro, se registar apenas 350 mm de precipitação, do que em Bragança, se registar os mesmos 350 mm de precipitação, porque a temperatura média é mais elevada em Faro e mais baixa em Bragança.



StormRic disse:


> Mas se uma região que normalmente tem um clima mais seco está em seca severa ou extrema, também mais facilmente sai desse estado se cair uma quantidade de chuva mínima.



 Sem dúvida !!!



StormRic disse:


> 50 mm no Minho não tirariam a região de uma seca extrema, mas são eficazes no Algarve, por exemplo.



Depende... temos de ter em conta a evapotranspiração, ou seja, existem outros factores, nomeadamente a temperatura do ar, que influenciam essa relação. Não creio nessa eficácia no Algarve nos meses mais quentes do ano.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2015 às 13:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Não entendo esta lógica... Tendo em conta a evolução mensal das temperaturas e da precipitação ao longo de um ano, parece lógico que a situação será bem pior em Faro, se registar apenas 350 mm de precipitação, do que em Bragança, se registar os mesmos 350 mm de precipitação, porque a temperatura média é mais elevada em Faro e mais baixa em Bragança.



Não sei qual é o recorde mínimo de precipitação em Bragança, mas 350mm corresponderia a ~46,7% da precipitação média anual. Deve ser algo extremamente raro. 
Enquanto que 350mm em Faro não é assim tão raro (~70% do normal). 

Quando se faz este tipo de comparações há que ter em conta o ecossistema do local. Obviamente que o ecossistema em Faro está imensamente melhor preparado para 350mm de precipitação anual (algo recorrente), que um ecossistema em Bragança - valor extremamente raro.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2015 às 17:09)

1337 disse:


> Desculpa lá mas chover 50 mm aqui não é "nada" mas se chover 50 mm no algarve já é muito bom. Basta ires ver as médias, 50 mm no algarve significa muito mais que 50 mm no minho, nem compares.



Não creio que tenhas feito um bom raciocínio... 50 mm no Minho podem possibilitar a reposição de reservas hídricas para algumas semanas quanto que 50 mm de precipitação no Algarve darão para repor as reservas hídricas por meia dúzia de dias. A diferença da temperatura entre as duas regiões é muito acentuada, reflectindo-se em diferentes valores de evapotranspiração real.

Se tens dito o contrário, então estaria mais correcto.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Off-topic:
Alguns valores para termos de comparação:

Faro: série de 1895 a 2010 (116 anos).

Média: 459,7 mm;
Valor mais alto:  1177 mm (1989)(Jan. a Dez.)
Valor mais baixo: 132 mm (1944); 118 mm de Setembro a Agosto.

---------

Decis da série 1895-1980 (86 anos de Jan. a Dez.)( média 442,5 mm)(V.M.A. 821 mm; V.M.B 132 mm)

Valores até D1 são considerados anos extremamente secos,
D1  264,8
neste intervalo são muito secos;
D2 315,0
secos;
D3 354,2
normais quase secos;
D4 387,8
normais;
D5 430,5
normais;
D6 464,6
normais quase chuvosos;
D7 505,6
chuvosos;
D8 581,6
muito chuvosos;
D9 679,5
extremamente chuvosos.

Desvio padrão desta série 1895-1980: 147,3 mm
Coeficiente de variação: 0,33 

A série de 1981 a 2010 elevou os valores de todos os parâmetros, graças aos anos de 1987-88-89 que foram, respectivamente, o 3º, 5º e 1º mais chuvosos da série, o 2º e o 4º sendo 1996 e 2010. Aliás repare-se que os três anos mais chuvosos desta série, são também os três anos mais chuvosos de todo o período de funcionamento das estações em Faro (120 anos).

Média: 507,3 mm; V.M.A. 1177,0 mm; V.M.B. 260,4 mm (1981)

D1 300
D2 346
D3 371
D4 439
D5 486
D6 501
D7 521
D8 629
D9 770

Desvio padrão desta série 1981-2010: 207,8 mm
Coeficiente de variação: 0,41

Portanto, no período da nossa memória recente, não estamos na verdade habituados a anos tão secos em Faro como ocorriam _antigamente_. Vou procurar nos Boletins climatológicos os totais dos último quatro anos.

E para ficar mais sintético:







Vou fazer o estudo possível para outras estações, nomeadamente Bragança, com as séries que tenho para já disponíveis. Faro estava disponível numa publicação do INMG de 1981, Estudo Hidroclimatológico da Região do Algarve, que incluía a estatística da série 1895-1980.
Para a série 1981-2010 retirei os valores da página do IPMA:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/008/


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Este ano, até agora, Faro (Aeroporto) leva acumulado cerca de 85 mm, por isso, é necessário chover cerca de 180 mm até ao final do ano, senão será o ano mais seco desde 1980. Se formos considerar anos hidrológicos, deve dar resultados piores.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2015 às 20:36)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic:
> Alguns valores para termos de comparação:
> 
> Faro: série de 1895 a 2010 (116 anos).
> ...


Boas e como podemos confiar nos valores antigos? vá de 60 para trás para não dizer mais. Eu não confio mas isso se calhar  sou só eu...


----------



## james (20 Set 2015 às 20:45)

Sem querer colocar em causa problemáticas , como o aquecimento global , por exemplo , e de notar que as décadas de 30/40 do seculo passado foram das mais secas dos últimos 120 anos em todo o território ( sempre que ha secas , alias , o IPMA faz referencias para comparação com nos anos 30 )

Penso mesmo , embora não tenha a certeza , que a seca mais prolongada desde 1900 no Litoral Norte , ocorreu nos anos 30 .

Só para dizer que os fenômenos de seca não começaram a ocorrer agora, antigamente também ocorriam e  terão , quem sabe , também algo de cíclico .


----------



## james (20 Set 2015 às 20:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas e como podemos confiar nos valores antigos? vá de 60 para trás para não dizer mais. Eu não confio mas isso se calhar  sou só eu...




Eu penso que o Instituto Meteorologia tem dados oficiais, pelo menos desde os anos 30 .


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2015 às 20:59)

Anos mais recentes na estação Faro (Aeroporto):

2011: 522.2 mm (normal)
2012: cerca de 400 mm (já que a estação esteve off durante algum tempo) (seco)
2013: 388.7 mm (seco)
2014: 456.8 mm (normal)
2015 (31/08): 83.6 mm (não se sabe, mas até agora é o pior ano desde 1980)

Comparando agora, com os anos hidrológicos mais recentes, fica assim:

2010/2011:
2011/2012: 273.8 mm (extremamente secos)
2012/2013: (sem valores)
2013/2014: 356.5 mm (seco)
2014/2015: (31/08): 321.8 mm (muito seco)

Portanto, os anos secos são bastante mais significativos se tivermos em consideração o ano hidrológico e não o ano civil.

Dados retirados do meu blog, nos resumos climatológicos mensais.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 21:32)

Para Bragança, só para começar, encontrei os seguintes valores na publicação do INMG, _Contribuição para o estudo estatístico das séries, mensais, trimestrais e anuais da quantidade de precipitação, no ano agrícola, em Portugal continental_.

Série 1931-2010 (80anos), repartida pela série 1931-1976, constando na publicação citada, e nas séries 1971-2000 e 1981-2010 das Normais disponíveis na página do IPMA.

Valor mais baixo de Setembro a Agosto, *359 mm*; mais alto *2266 mm*. Isto na série 1931-76.
Média 1931-76, 883,2 mm

Os decis desta série (acumulado anual de Setembro a Agosto) foram estes:

D1   509,2
D2   595,0
D3   703,8
D4   754,2
D5   792,0
D6   881,8
D7   937,8
D8 1076,2
D9 1358,8

Portanto nesta série de 46 anos, haverá pelo menos 4 anos com acumulados superiores a 1358,8 mm, e pelo menos quatro anos com acumulados inferirores a 509,2 mm.
O desvio padrão desta série é 385,8 e o coeficiente de variação 0,44.

Comparando com a série 1971-2010:







cuja média é 771,7 mm e desvio padrão 199,1 mm, c.v. 0,26, só se pode tirar conclusão a respeito da média, uma vez que nesta série das Normais 71-10 os totais anuais são de Janeiro a Dezembro. A média baixou significativamente, menos 111 mm. Retirando a esta série os anos de sobreposição das duas séries, 71 a 76, e fazendo a média só com os anos de 1977 a 2010 (Set., Out., Nov. e Dez. de 1976 desaparecem assim de ambas as séries), a média passa a ser 781,7 mm, ligeiramente maior que a 71-10 mas ainda muito inferior à de 31-76, cerca de 100 mm a menos.

O menor valor de Janeiro a Dezembro nesta série mais recente é 458,2 mm; de Setembro a Agosto na de 31-76 foi de 359 mm.

350 mm em Bragança é realmente uma catástrofe, seria o valor mais baixo desde 1931.

A maior variabilidade e amplitude da antiga série Set-Ago quando comparada com a recente série Jan-Dez não nos permite inferir que corresponde a uma real diminuição da variabilidade, devido aos intervalos de meses serem diferentes. Apenas se pudermos garantir que os momentos de mudança de padrão de circulação, que afectam o território e originam anos secos ou chuvosos, não coincidem necessariamente com o fim do verão e podem com igual probabilidade suceder no início do inverno. Só dispondo das séries de valores mensais se poderá tirar conclusões.
Também sem dispôr das séries mensais não se pode saber se terá havido um ano Jan-Dez com acumulado inferior a 359 mm no período 1931-70 ou se no período 76-2010 não ocorreu uma sequênca Set-Ago com total inferior a 458 mm.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 21:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas e como podemos confiar nos valores antigos? vá de 60 para trás para não dizer mais. Eu não confio mas isso se calhar  sou só eu...





james disse:


> Eu penso que o Instituto Meteorologia tem dados oficiais, pelo menos desde os anos 30 .



Repito que os dados que eu estou a pôr aqui são retirados de publicações oficiais. Até onde é preciso ir para garantir que se pode confiar??


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 21:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 2011: 522.2 mm (normal)
> 2012: cerca de 400 mm (já que a estação esteve off durante algum tempo) (seco)
> 2013: 388.7 mm (seco)



Qual é o teu critério para a classificação qualitativa dos acumulados (secos, normais, chuvosos)? Tens uma série longa ordenada como a que eu pus numa mensagem anterior? A série que eu pus tem todos os anos desde 1895 até 2010.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se formos considerar anos hidrológicos, deve dar resultados piores.



Pelo contrário, se hidrológico significar de Setembro a Agosto, adiciona-se a esses 85 mm de 2015, suponho, os quatro últimos meses de 2014.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2015 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é o teu critério para a classificação qualitativa dos acumulados (secos, normais, chuvosos)? Tens uma série longa ordenada como a que eu pus numa mensagem anterior? A série que eu pus tem todos os anos desde 1895 até 2010.



Só completei os anos que faltavam até 2015 e o critério segui mais ou menos o teu critério, como fizeste, até 2010.



StormRic disse:


> Pelo contrário, se hidrológico significar de Setembro a Agosto, adiciona-se a esses 85 mm de 2015, suponho, os quatro últimos meses de 2014.



Hidrológico é entre Outubro a Setembro, daí estar os 321.8 mm até 31 de Agosto.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2015 às 22:53)

Faro não existe na rede antes dos anos 61. Há algumas estações agrícolas mas Faro não é uma delas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só completei os anos que faltavam até 2015 e o critério segui mais ou menos o teu critério, como fizeste, até 2010.



Os nomes (seco, chuvoso, etc) realmente não interessam e prestam-se a confusões. A melhor maneira é indicar o decil em que se situam na série ordenada e indicar a que série se refere: ano de início - ano final e intervalo de meses (civil: Jan-Dez; agrícola: Set-Ago; hidrológico: Out-Set).

A seguinte série por exemplo é *Faro 71-10 civil*.






Nota: DP=desvio padrão da série; CV= coeficiente de variação (DP/média).

Um total hidrológico teoricamente só deve ser comparado com uma série de valores do mesmo tipo. Mas à falta de valores mensais para recalcular os totais anuais, pode-se ficar com uma ideia aproximada do decil em que se situa um certo total.

Por exemplo, os 321,8 mm de Faro este ano hidrológico até Agosto situar-se-iam no 2ºDecil (muito seco).


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> Faro não existe na rede antes dos anos 61. Há algumas estações agrícolas mas Faro não é uma delas.



Faro teve várias localizações ao longo do seu atribulado funcionamento, mas todas essas localizações são consideradas a estação mais próxima, por isso a série "Faro" estende-se desde Maio 1884 até à actualidade. A primeira estação, chamada de  D.Francisco Gomes, Interrompeu depois de Janeiro de 1888 e recomeçou em Julho de 1890 funcionando até 1950. De 1931 a 1950 as coordenadas eram Lat.37º01'N, Long.7º56'W. A partir de Janeiro de 1951 mudou-se para a estação rádio-naval, com latitude idêntica e Long.7º55'W, altitude 36m. A estação no aeroporto entrou em funcionamento em 1966, com coordenadas Lat.37º01'N, Long.7º59'W, alt. 8 m e é a que figura nas Normais publicadas na página do IPMA. A localização na estação rádio-naval ter-se-á mantido em funcionamento pelo menos até 1980 pois é a que figura nos estudos de climatologia do INMG, mas na verdade se tiver havido alteração da proveniência dos valores nas séries de estudo, tal pode não ser indicado. Penso que a razão será a concordância entre os valores nos períodos comuns a diferentes localizações, mas já estou a supôr e, pessoalmente, tenho dúvidas do rigor desta concordância. Mesmo assim as diferenças não serão significativas a nível estatístico.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2015 às 23:46)

a estação "Francisco Gomes" seria algures na baixa de Faro, talvez onde hoje é o centro de ciencia viva, antiga central eléctrica...
o rádio-naval é junto da escola joão de deus e do depósito da água onde estão as bombas de combustivel da repsol...

tanto uma como a outra ficam a uns bons 2-3 km em linha reta do aeroporto por isso não levo muito a sério esses registos desde 1884...


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 23:46)

Esta estação:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

penso que pode ajudar a colmatar as falhas de funcionamento de Faro nos anos recentes. No Boletim Climatológico o IPMA recorreu aos valores de Loulé e até de Portimão (!) para preencher a lacuna de Faro, não se percebe porque não utilizou estes valores do Patacão, as coordenadas aproximadas desta estação são Lat.37º03' , Long.7º57', alt. 13 m, portanto suficientemente próximas da estação do IPMA, e seguramente com valores muito mais semelhantes do que Portimão ou Loulé.
Pelas condições de instalação visíveis na imagem e pela entidade que mantém esta estação, penso que os valores observados têm qualidade para ser validados.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2015 às 23:56)

os bombeiros municipais são de 1882 mas em 1897 quando ocorreu uma visita do rei, acho que nem sequer existia luz eléctrica. Faziam medições de precipitação?

http://www.ccvalg.pt/public/cont.php?id=3&subid=5


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 00:03)

Agreste disse:


> os bombeiros municipais são de 1882 mas em 1897 quando ocorreu uma visita do rei, acho que nem sequer existia luz eléctrica. Faziam medições de precipitação?



Sim, essa até é a medição mais fácil de se fazer. Claro que era apenas de 6 em 6 horas ou se calhar até de 24 em 24 horas. Todos os dias de manhã às 9 horas despejavam e mediam o conteúdo do balde do udómetro (nada era automático).


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Não creio que tenhas feito um bom raciocínio... 50 mm no Minho podem possibilitar a reposição de reservas hídricas para algumas semanas quanto que 50 mm de precipitação no Algarve darão para repor as reservas hídricas por meia dúzia de dias. A diferença da temperatura entre as duas regiões é muito acentuada, reflectindo-se em diferentes valores de evapotranspiração real.
> 
> Se tens dito o contrário, então estaria mais correcto.


Não, porque no Algarve o ecossistema está muito mais habituado ao clima seco e quente, se só chover 50 mm em 2 meses como dezembro e janeiro é um "desastre" no minho, enquanto que se chover a mesma quantidade nos mesmos meses no algarve já não se notava tanta diferença.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> _a média está sempre no 5º decil, acima da mediana, em certos casos está no 6º e até no 7º decil, ou seja, bem acima do normal_



Corrijo esta frase, os decis correctos são os acima dos indicados. A frase deverá ser:

A média está sempre no *6º decil*, acima da mediana, em certos casos está no *7º* e até no *8º decil*, ou seja, bem acima do normal.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 19:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se é normal em Faro ter 350 mm como tu dizes, explica-me lá, porque razão todo o Sotavento está em seca extrema e eu por exemplo, tenho 355 mm já que é normal não era para haver seca extrema.



O índice PDSI que mede a intensidade da seca não entra só em linha de conta com o total de precipitação caído desde Setembro. Temperatura e evapotranspiração entram também, assim como a distância no tempo a que ocorreu a precipitação. O que conta é que os últimos 8 do total de 11 meses acumularam apenas 83,4 mm dos 321,5 mm, ou seja, 26%, um quarto do total. Em oito meses já desapareceu por evapotranspiração, escorrência, etc o que quer que tenha caído anteriormente, e é isso que o índice PDSI indica e ilustra o estado de deficiência hídrica dos solos e coberto vegetal. Não se trata de medir o conteúdo das albufeiras, esse espelha o total de precipitação acrescido do estado de enchimento no início do período, apenas subtraído da evaporação na área da albufeira e dos gastos de utilização, regas, abastecimento público.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2015 às 01:12)

1337 disse:


> Não, porque no Algarve o ecossistema está muito mais habituado ao clima seco e quente, se só chover 50 mm em 2 meses como dezembro e janeiro é um "desastre" no minho, enquanto que se chover a mesma quantidade nos mesmos meses no algarve já não se notava tanta diferença.



Estamos a falar de coisas diferentes... Não interessa, está tudo bem... Ambos temos razão mas estamos a falar de coisas diferentes: um fala de ecossistemas e o outro de balanço hídrico  coisas diferentes...



StormRic disse:


> O índice PDSI que mede a intensidade da seca não entra só em linha de conta com o total de precipitação caído desde Setembro. Temperatura e evapotranspiração entram também, assim como a distância no tempo a que ocorreu a precipitação (...)   ilustra o estado de deficiência hídrica dos solos e coberto vegetal.



Correcto; é exactamente isso que eu queria dizer. Por exemplo, se ocorrer 100 mm de precipitação durante um mês e a temperatura média for de 15 ºC, a evapotranspiração será muito menor (reposição das reservas hídricas por um maior período de tempo) do que noutro sítio que também tenha registado 100 mm de precipitação nesse mês mas tenha tido uma temperatura média de 23 ºC (reposição das reservas hídricas por um menor período de tempo), independemente dos ecossistemas locais; neste exemplo que dei os 100 mm de precipitação serão mais importantes na região mais fria e menos significativo na região mais quente. Ou seja, para o exemplo que referi, *na região mais quente teria de ocorrer muito mais precipitação para que tivesse o mesmo impacto sobre o balanço hídrico que na região mais fria*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 13:12)

Vai com uns dias de atraso, mas aqui ficam os registos do Verão de 2015.


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Relativamente ao episódio de dia 15/16SET15. De facto foi muito fraco nesta zona, com pluviosidade muito fraca (chuviscos tomados com vento) onde nem sequer fez "molhar" as linhas de água.

Os ribeiros que passo a caminho do trabalho (entre eles o Rio Arunce) nunca mostraram qualquer água a correr.

De facto fico parvo que referem que a EMA da Lousã (situada no aeródromo) tinha uma acumulação de dois dias de cerca de 30mm.

Já tinha visto diferença consideráveis, mas neste caso devem ser no valor de 75% em apenas 6km.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 23:03)

Aqui todas as ribeiras estão mais que secas, aqui já nem é uma ribeira, é simplesmente relvado...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2015 às 01:49)

*Terça-feira, 29 de Setembro (Actividade convectiva)*

Máximos de precipitação em duas horas

1. Graciosa (Açores) – 30,8 mm
2. Viseu – 27,8 mm
3. Tomar (Valdonas) – 18,1 mm
4. Aljezur – 16,2 mm
5. Elvas – 15,8 mm
6. S. Jorge (Açores) – 14,9 mm
7. Reguengos (S.P. do Corval) – 11,9 mm
8. Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) – 10,8 mm
9. Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 8,8 mm
10. Rio Maior – 7,2 mm
11. Proença – a – Nova (P. Moitas) – 7,0 mm
12. Estremoz – 6,9 mm

Máximos de precipitação numa hora

1. Viseu – 26,4 mm
2. Tomar (Valdonas) – 18,0 mm
3. Graciosa (Açores) – 15,8 mm
4. Aljezur – 15,7 mm
5. Elvas – 12,7 mm
6. Reguengos (S.P. do Corval) – 10,6 mm
7. Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) – 9,5 mm
8. S. Jorge (Açores) – 7,9 mm
9. Rio Maior – 7,2 mm
10. Proença – a – Nova (P. Moitas) – 7,0 mm
11. Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 5,9 mm
12. Estremoz – 5,5 mm

Fonte: IPMA ( Informação Horária gráfica)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2015 às 12:24)

*Precipitação acumulada (>=1mm) 29-09-2015 - Portugal Continental*


Viseu (Cidade) - 28,0mm
Elvas - 22,5mm
Tomar, Valdonas - 18,1mm
Reguengos, S. Pedro do Coval - 12,0mm
Estremoz - 11,3mm
Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão - 11,1mm
Mértola, Vale Formoso - 10,0mm
Rio Maior - 7,3mm
Penhas Douradas - 7,1mm
Proença-a-Nova, P. Moitas - 7,0mm
Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - 5,9mm
Santarém (Cidade) - 5,5mm
Castro Verde, N. Corvo - 4,9mm
Alvega - 4,6mm
Vila Real - 3,7mm
Portel, Oriola - 3,5mm
Évora (Aeródromo) - 2,8mm
Guarda - 2,3mm
Viseu (Aeródromo) - 2,2mm
Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha - 2,1mm
V. Real Stº António - 2,1mm
Alcoutim, M. Longo - 1,5mm
Portalegre - 1,2mm
Moimenta da Beira - 1,0mm


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Precipitação acumulada de Setembro nas 108 estações do IPMA que funcionaram alguma vez este ano.
A cinzento os valores que correspondem a séries de funcionamento/registo incompleto. Foi possível verificar o dia 30.
Porto, Serra do Pilar só funcionou a partir de dia 16 às 19h.








Valores diários para todas as estações com registos não nulos. Excepção para Almada, Praia da Rainha, em que a dúvida sobre a validade dos registos zero durante todo o mês não pôde ser esclarecida, aguarda-se pelas primeiras chuvas generalizadas de Outubro.







Penso que há interessantes conclusões a tirar sobre esta distribuição dos dias de chuva, geográfica e no tempo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Detalhe horário do último evento convectivo, à volta do dia 29.

Estações ordenadas pelo acumulado no dia. Acumulados dos quatro dias nas colunas da direita:







Ordenação geográfica por regiões e Lat./Long.


----------



## frederico (4 Out 2015 às 16:01)

Os piornos na praia da Manta Rota estão a secar, alguns já secaram este Verão, é algo que nunca vi pois é uma espécie bem adaptada à seca extrema.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2015 às 22:52)

*Precipitação Acumulada (>30mm) - Portugal Continental - 04/10/2015
*

*108,9mm - Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro*
69,5mm - V. N. Cerveira (Aeródromo)
60,8mm - Montalegre
60,7mm - Ponte de Lima (Escola Agrícola)
52,3mm - Braga, Merelim
51,5mm - Cabril
41,9mm - Viana do Castelo, Chafé
38,3mm - Chaves Aeródromo
34,9mm - Bragança
33,3mm - Monção, Valinha
33,1mm - Viseu (Aeródromo)
31,8mm - Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lageosa)
31,4mm - Carrazêda de Ansiães


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Resumo do Boletim de Setembro
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...dKYEOH/cli_20150901_20150930_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Já esperava a parte do frio e do chuvoso, apesar do chuvoso ser muito relativo a certas regiões. Praticamente a região Sul toda incluindo Lisboa continuam em seca severa. Outubro trará frutos e espero que, pelo menos, passemos a seca fraca.


----------



## Thomar (6 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Alguns dados interessantes de ontem (2015/10/05):

*Top 5 Vento máx:*

100.8Km/H Pampilhosa da Serra
90Km/h Mogadouro
86.4Km/h Figueira da Foz (vila verde)
83.9Km/h Penhas Douradas
83.2Km/h Santa Cruz (aerodromo)


*Top 5 Precipitação:
*
68.2mm Cabril
64.1mm Moimenta da Beira
56.6mm Proença-a-nova
53.8mm Montalegre
53.5mm Guarda


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2015 às 12:16)

Thomar disse:


> Alguns dados interessantes de ontem (2015/10/05):
> 
> *Top 5 Vento máx:*
> 
> ...



Lamas de Mouro não aparece nos resumos diários porque falhou uma hora (das 8h às 9h). Ainda assim, nas restantes horas acumulou 72,6mm.

Volume do caudal que chegou nas últimas horas à albufeira de Alto Lindoso, fruto da muita precipitação que ocorreu na Peneda-Gerês:


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2015 às 14:30)

AnDré disse:


> Lamas de Mouro não aparece nos resumos diários porque falhou uma hora (das 8h às 9h). Ainda assim, nas restantes horas acumulou 72,6mm.
> 
> Volume do caudal que chegou nas últimas horas à albufeira de Alto Lindoso, fruto da muita precipitação que ocorreu na Peneda-Gerês:


Não libertam água porque estão a contruir um novo açude aqui em Ponte de Lima, se chover mais e tiverem que libertar toda essa água vai ser uma desgraça...


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 20:06)

Precipitação do evento de 4 dias, distinguem-se quatro episódios principais, o primeiro e último praticamente sem atingir o Sul.








Resumo do mês até ontem:






Valores das somas diárias já verificados com os totais dos resumos diários do IPMA. Algumas diferenças na ordem de 0,1 ou 0,2 mm serão devidas a arredondamentos nos valores horários que se acumulam na soma. Os valores horários são os que constam na página do IPMA, só são verificáveis, e foram, desse modo. Algumas estações têm diferenças maiores, os valores dos resumos diários não estão de acordo com as séries horárias que o IPMA apresenta. Tudo insignificante, no entanto.


O IPMA podia reinstalar uma EMA no Gerês, na vila ou na Portela do Homem ou mesmo em Léonte. Não se compreende que o local mais chuvoso do território não tenha uma estação permanente.

Destaque neste evento de chuva para os acumulados em *Lamas de Mouro, superou os 200 mm,* *Cabril, Montalegre, Moimenta da Beira e Portalegre*! Em primeira conclusão, penso que foi novamente um padrão geral semelhante ao de 15/16 de Setembro, a altitude a ser o factor preponderante, e, desta vez, o litoral a receber menos em termos relativos.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 05:31)

Primeiro esboço de apresentação automática de totais acumulados para um intervalo aleatório de horas. O mapa está ligado à folha de cálculo. Falta identificar as estações mas na maior parte dos casos serão bem conhecidas.
A resolução do mapa ficará melhor se fôr aumentada para o dobro talvez, e nesse caso poderão ser apresentados mais do que um valor para cada estação, ou incluir outras redes. As cores do mapa também poderão ser geradas automaticamente conforme os valores.A malha presente é cerca de 18 Km segundo os meridianos e 13 Km segundo os paralelos.


Spoiler: Mapa experiência


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 23:57)

Precipitação de ontem, dia 10, já verificada pelo resumo diário. Persistem diferenças em que o resumo do IPMA não corresponde à série horária automática. Mantenho nesses casos o total obtido pela série horária. Este mapa de geração automática inclui todas as estações e os totais mesmo com séries incompletas, o que o resumo do IPMA não faz, perdendo-se os valores para o público. Falta agora criar uma camada com nomes das estações e alargar a informação aos outros parâmetros de observação, mas para isto ainda falta aumentar a resolução, a capacidade da transferência de dados e integração na folha de cálculo. Vai-se trabalhando aos poucos.


Spoiler: precipitação 2015/10/10


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 06:10)

Mapa melhorado da precipitação de ontem dia 11. Aguarda verificação pelo resumo diário do IPMA.






Acumulados mais significativos no norte e no interior centro.

Global do evento "Ex-Joaquin", até às 0h00 utc de hoje:


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2015 às 14:22)

*Top 5 de Estações com maior precipitação acumulada, dia 12/10/15:
*
Proença-a-Nova, P. Moitas - *78,7mm*
Alvega - *67,8mm*
Trancoso, Bandarra - *49,8mm*
Guarda - *48,6mm*
Santarém, Fonte Boa - *41,6mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2015 às 23:47)

DaniFR disse:


>



É uma pena o IPMA não filtrar e validar os valores dos acumulados antes de produzir este mapa automático: faz aparecer absurdos tais como o "buraco" sobre Mora (pluviómetro entupido).

Esboço dos acumulados do evento dos dias 4,5,6 deste mês, com tentativa de traçado das isoietas 5, 20, 50, 100 e 200 mm. Desculpem o aspecto tosco mas os meios disponíveis não dão para mais. 







Já agora, os valores de Cabo Carvoeiro nos mapas que inseri anteriormente estão incorrectos, já não fui a tempo de corrigir na mensagem, são 4,5 e 13,2, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2015 às 02:36)

O evento "Ex-Joaquin" iniciou-se às 22:00 utc de dia 9 e terminou às 22:00 utc de dia 13, quatro dias.

O mapa dos acumulados totais nesse período e um esboço possível das isoietas 10, 20, 50 e 100 mm é este (só tendo em conta as estações IPMA):







O detalhe horário mostra toda a região norte a terminar a precipitação logo no início do terceiro dia e a região sul como aquela em que a precipitação se estendeu mais no tempo mas também mais dispersa quer no tempo quer no espaço.







Resumo do mês até dia 13 às 22:00 utc:







Nesta altura choveu, em média para cada estação, em um de cada dois dias num total de 50 horas com chuva.

O mês está, em média, a ser chuvoso, com um acumulado médio de cerca de 60 mm, mas muito mal distribuído: pelo menos 223,4 mm no Alto Minho (Lamas de Mouro) mas menos de 10 mm no sueste alentejano (6,3 mm em Mértola).
Mora tem o pluviómetro a funcionar mal.
A maior máxima horária foi de 38,4mm em Alvega entre as 14:00 e as 15:00 de dia 12; a menor foi de 1,3 mm em Mértola, ou seja, o que tem chovido nesta zona ainda não passou de chuva fraca.

O conteúdo de água no solo em 30 de Setembro, há duas semanas, era este:






E o indice PDSI, que mede a intensidade da seca entrando em linha de conta não só com a precipitação total caída desde Outubro do ano passado mas também com a sua distribuição no tempo assim como a temperatura do ar e a evapotranspiração, era este.






As regiões menos contempladas com chuva até à data presente abrangem zonas que estavam em seca severa e valores de água no solo inferiores a 10%.
Por isso não é de estranhar que haja um certo desespero pela falta de chuva no sueste alentejano e algarvio, situação que passa despercebida ao resto do país, especialmente perante os eventos de enxurradas recentes noutros locais e a chuva persistente em muitas zonas. A impressão geral de que a seca já terminou não é ainda extensível a todo o território.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 10:28)

As temperaturas mínimas de ontem foram das mais baixas deste inicio do Outono em território nacional, certamente que deu para ocorrer formação de geada, tal como IPMA apontava.


Temperatura mínima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   4,5ºC

Lamas de Mouro(P.Ribeiro): -0,7ºC
Martim Rei, Sabugal: 0,9ºC
Montalegre: 1,4ºC
Miranda do Douro: 1,7ºC
Chaves (Aeródromo): 2,0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: 2,5ºC
Moimenta da Beira: 2,5ºC
Mirandela: 2,6ºC
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: 2,8ºC
Mogadouro: 3,0ºC 
Cabeceiras de Basto: 3,1ºC
Bandarra, Trancoso: 3,4ºC
Bragança: 3,6ºC 
Vinhais: 3,6ºC
Quinta Lageosa, Aldeia Souto: 4,5ºC


Fonte: IPMA


Como é costume, Carrazeda de Ansiães não teve uma minima mais gelada pois apareceu vento fraco, o suficiente para destruir aquela inversão muito localizada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2015 às 07:37)

Este evento que começou no dia 16, foi caracterizado pelo vento no dia 17. Os acumulados de precipitação até às 5:00 utc de hoje distribuem-se irregularmente:






Valores ainda sujeitos a verificação pelo resumo diário.

Os valores mais elevados encontram-se no Alentejo interior e Beira Baixa/Serra da Estrela, de Beja às Penhas Douradas passando por Elvas, Portalegre, Proença-a-Nova e Fundão.

Detalhe horário até às 6:00 utc de hoje (última hora não está incluída no mapa acima):


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2015 às 09:29)

Rajadas acima de 100Km/h (rede IPMA) no dia de ontem (2015/10/17)

129.6 Km/h Cabo Carvoeiro
110.9 Km/h Fóia
103.7 Km/h Penhas Douradas
102.2 Km/h Torres Vedras


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 09:38)

O valor de Colares, Sintra é fenomenal,  isto tendo em conta que  é uma  das estações da rede IPMA que apresenta um regime de vento fraco ou nulo mais constante, dado estar num local  extremamente abrigado.
A rajada máxima foi aos *97,6 km/h*.
Já chateia o facto da estação do Raso estar off em termos de vento, sem grande dificuldade faria frente ao valor do cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> O valor de Colares, Sintra é fenomenal, isto tendo em conta que é uma das estações da rede IPMA que apresenta um regime de vento fraco ou nulo mais constante, dado estar num local extremamente abrigado.
> A rajada máxima foi aos *97,6 km/h*.



Os valores horários médios não excederam os 27,4 Km/h nesta estação. Deixa portanto muitas dúvidas quanto a esta rajada de 97,6 Km/h.






A situação não era propícia a fenómenos localizados de vento extremo, não havia células para esse tipo de ocorrência.
Às 11:00, hora do registo da intensidade horária máxima, a imagem de radar mostrava um campo bastante homogéneo de precipitação em toda a região, sem células embebidas:






Nenhuma outra estação apresenta uma tão grande diferença entre o vento médio horário e a rajada máxima. A razão entre estes dois valores foi de 3,56 para os registos de Colares.

Torres Vedras, por exemplo, tem uma razão de 1,76.

No entanto acho que há uma hipótese de o valor 97,6 Km/h ser real. A estação de Colares situa-se perto do Rodízio, a cerca de 5 Km da crista da Peninha/Monge na direcção NNW; no sentido oposto, SSE do outro lado da serra e sensivelmente à mesma distância da crista da serra encontra-se a zona de Alcabideche/Aldeia de Juzo. Ora esta zona do lado sul da serra já registou rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h em situações de nortada, de NNW. Penso que a "fábrica do vento" poderá ter funcionado em sentido exactamente inverso perante este vento oposto, de SSE. A direcção indicada nos registos horários máximos de Colares foi SE e Sul, logo a rajada máxima ocorreu entre estas duas direcções.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Acumulados totais de precipitação relacionados com a depressão que influencia o território do continente desde há mais de três dias, entrámos no quarto dia, até às 6:00 utc de hoje:







Evolução horária desde as 0:00 de ontem:






Valores horários bastante significativos um pouco por todo o território, mas espalhados. Houve muitos locais com precipitações escassas e vários outros com precipitações elevadas. Sublinho as estações que tiveram acumulados em uma hora superiores a 10 mm ou em três horas superiores a 20 mm, indicando os valores em uma/duas/três horas:

*25,8 mm*/30,4/31,5 - Coimbra (Aeródromo)
*19,9 mm*/32,7/34,4 - Coimbra (Bencanta)
*19,8 mm*/20,4/21,0 - Moimenta da beira
*15,3 mm*/17,0/17,5 - Lisboa, Gago Coutinho
*15,2 mm*/15,4/15,4 - Faro
*13,7 mm*/18,3/18,3 - Aveiro
*13,6 mm*/15,1/15,8 - Braga
*13,3 mm*/15,5/17,3 - Santarém, Fonte Boa
*11,7 mm*/13,5/14,6 - Cabeceiras de Basto
*11,1 mm*/12,5/13,5 - Fundão
*10,8 mm*/15,7/17,2 - Anadia
*10,7 mm*/11,3/14,3 - Lisboa, Geofísico
*10,5 mm*/13,6/16,7 - Barreiro, Lavradio
*10,5 mm*/10,7/10,8 - Leiria (aeródromo)
*10,2 mm*/13,5/19,9 - Castro Marim
*10,2 mm*/10,3/10,3 - Castelo Branco
  9,6/18,8/*23,1 mm* - Rio Maior
  9,5/15,6/*21,4 mm* - Sabugal
  9,0/16,7/*20,1 mm* - Elvas

Os avisos amarelo de precipitação foram assim perfeitamente adequados à situação.


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 11:54)

@StormRic falei com o membro que representa o IPMA aqui, e ele confirmou-me que o pluviómetro de Ponte de Lima está meio entupido, a contar mal a precipitação. No Sábado caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo que numa hora acumulou 13 mm (estação WU), e a EMA apenas contabilizou 1.6 mm  . Isto tudo pra te dizer que os dados de Ponte de Lima estão falsos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 12:09)

Precipitação acumulada no mês de Outubro até hoje às 9:00.

Valores mais baixos, inferiores a 50 mm, no litoral oeste, de Cascais à Figueira da Foz, e em parte do Baixo Alentejo e nordeste do Algarve; mais altos, superiores a 150 mm, no alto Minho e na linha de alturas do interior centro, de Leomil à serra de Alvelos passando pela Estrela. Valores máximos em Lamas de Mouro, Penhas Douradas e Proença-a-Nova:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 12:12)

1337 disse:


> @StormRic falei com o membro que representa o IPMA aqui, e ele confirmou-me que o pluviómetro de Ponte de Lima está meio entupido, a contar mal a precipitação. No Sábado caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo que numa hora acumulou 13 mm (estação WU), e a EMA apenas contabilizou 1.6 mm  . Isto tudo pra te dizer que os dados de Ponte de Lima estão falsos.



 Obrigado! Não tinha ainda desconfiado de Ponte de Lima, outras estações sim, pelas séries de valores horários típicas, com excessiva repetição de valores baixos e desenquadrados dos das estações próximas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 16:33)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-20#post-516537

Errata para esta mensagem, devido a erro em Braga:








Spoiler: errata completa










http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-20#post-516537


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2015 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Os valores horários médios não excederam os 27,4 Km/h nesta estação. Deixa portanto muitas dúvidas quanto a esta rajada de 97,6 Km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dois Portos encontra-se  no vale do Sizandro, mas a estação fica a meio da vertente, é uma zona relativamente ventosa como os dados demonstram.
A rajada máxima de Colares acho surpreendente, mas real, até porque tens n exemplos de rajadas violentas em  áreas igualmente abrigadas. Por exemplo, Torres Vedras, cidade mesmo, houve um registo de 93 km/h. No 2º local de seguimento a casa de um familiar fico destelhada, e houve queda de árvores de grandes dimensões, outro vale encaixado.Acho que o factor serra de sintra não está muito relacionado, até porque na altura estava muito nebulosidade baixa, o tecto de nuvens era bastante baixo. Posso enviar uma mensagem para o facebook dos proprietários da quinta onde está instalada a estação(de  Colares) e questionar por exemplo, se o vendaval fez estragos por lá, não custa nada.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Precipitação acumulada no período de pouco mais de quatro dias que durou a influência da depressão a sudoeste:






e acumulado do mês até hoje às 6:00 utc:






Baixo Alentejo com os menores valores, embora já próximos do normal do mês, e faixa costeira da região oeste também com acumulados insuficientes para retirar a zona da seca, por enquanto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2015 às 15:21)

aqui nestas zonas tá tudo na mesma.


----------



## actioman (21 Out 2015 às 15:45)

Stormic a ver se entendi bem. Segundo o que indicaste nos mapas de precipitação a EMA do IPMA de Elvas neste ultima depressão teve um total acumulado de 108mm (de 16 a 21 de Out/15). Até aqui tudo bem, a minha estação registou em igual período 97,8mm.
Depois entendo no outro mapa que é o total de precipitação que a mesma EMA do IPMA de Elvas registou até 21/10/15, sendo esse valor: 262,8mm.
E aqui é que fico realmente admirado pela enorme diferença, pois a minha estação a apenas cerca de 4km da do IPMA tem um toal mensal de "apenas" 134mm. ou seja uma diferença de menos 128,8mm!!
Eu não tenho acompanhado e contabilizado os registos da EMA do IPMA e tenho-te por muito fiável nestes teus excelentes registos, que aproveito para agradecer! Mas algo parece estar incorrecto aqui?
Se puderes dar uma ajuda,agradeço!  

Abraço!


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2015 às 15:49)

actioman disse:


> Stormic a ver se entendi bem. Segundo o que indicaste nos mapas de precipitação a EMA do IPMA de Elvas neste ultima depressão teve um total acumulado de 108mm (de 16 a 21 de Out/15). Até aqui tudo bem, a minha estação registou em igual período 97,8mm.
> Depois entendo no outro mapa que é o total de precipitação que a mesma EMA do IPMA de Elvas registou até 21/10/15, sendo esse valor: 262,8mm.
> E aqui é que fico realmente admirado pela enorme diferença, pois a minha estação a apenas cerca de 4km da do IPMA tem um toal mensal de "apenas" 134mm. ou seja uma diferença de menos 128,8mm!!
> Eu não tenho acompanhado e contabilizado os registos da EMA do IPMA e tenho-te por muito fiável nestes teus excelentes registos, que aproveito para agradecer! Mas algo parece estar incorrecto aqui?
> ...


O Stormric enganou-se, acontece. Na legenda lateral ele escreveu Elvas e queria dizer Proença-a-Nova.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 16:45)

actioman disse:


> Stormic a ver se entendi bem. Segundo o que indicaste nos mapas de precipitação a EMA do IPMA de Elvas neste ultima depressão teve um total acumulado de 108mm (de 16 a 21 de Out/15). Até aqui tudo bem, a minha estação registou em igual período 97,8mm.
> Depois entendo no outro mapa que é o total de precipitação que a mesma EMA do IPMA de Elvas registou até 21/10/15, sendo esse valor: 262,8mm.
> E aqui é que fico realmente admirado pela enorme diferença, pois a minha estação a apenas cerca de 4km da do IPMA tem um toal mensal de "apenas" 134mm. ou seja uma diferença de menos 128,8mm!!
> Eu não tenho acompanhado e contabilizado os registos da EMA do IPMA e tenho-te por muito fiável nestes teus excelentes registos, que aproveito para agradecer! Mas algo parece estar incorrecto aqui?
> ...





Thomar disse:


> O Stormric enganou-se, acontece. Na legenda lateral ele escreveu Elvas e queria dizer Proença-a-Nova.



Oops! Exactamente, enganei-me, não foi actualizado o nome da estação. Já corrijo. Obrigado por detectarem o erro.

edição: feito.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 13:22)

Acumulado no mês até hoje às 9:00 utc. Não há nada de significativo em relação a ontem mas é só para apresentar o mapa melhorado. Há algumas correcções necessárias nas coordenadas das estações, será preciso investigar uma a uma, penso que há valores na lista do IPMA que podem não estar correctos, outros não constavam na lista.
Os valores traçados correspondem a estações com falhas de funcionamento e são inferiores aos reais.
O mapa de fundo é substituível, aceitam-se sugestões.
Uma vez que a geração do mapa já é completamente automática, incluindo o posicionamento das estações, podem agora ser acrescentadas outras estações, e estou a pensar nas estações amadoras, especialmente as que são geridas pelos membros do fórum. Basta conhecer as coordenadas e os valores a apresentar.
Qualquer outro parâmetro pode ser apresentado, temperatura, vento, etc, de entre aqueles que o IPMA disponibiliza na sua página.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Porque é que alguns acumulados têm um risco?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2015 às 14:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Porque é que alguns acumulados têm um risco?


Como o StormRic mencionou, são estações que têm os valores errados...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Os valores traçados correspondem a estações com falhas de funcionamento e são inferiores aos reais.





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Porque é que alguns acumulados têm um risco?



Nos mapas do IPMA, quando falha nem que seja uma hora na estação, o total acumulado já não aparece. Nestes mapas incluo todos, pelo menos fica-se a saber um valor mínimo e muitas vezes até é o valor real se nas horas em falta o registo fôr nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2015 às 19:57)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado no mês até hoje às 9:00 utc. Não há nada de significativo em relação a ontem mas é só para apresentar o mapa melhorado. Há algumas correcções necessárias nas coordenadas das estações, será preciso investigar uma a uma, penso que há valores na lista do IPMA que podem não estar correctos, outros não constavam na lista.
> Os valores traçados correspondem a estações com falhas de funcionamento e são inferiores aos reais.
> O mapa de fundo é substituível, aceitam-se sugestões.
> Uma vez que a geração do mapa já é completamente automática, incluindo o posicionamento das estações, podem agora ser acrescentadas outras estações, e estou a pensar nas estações amadoras, especialmente as que são geridas pelos membros do fórum. Basta conhecer as coordenadas e os valores a apresentar.
> Qualquer outro parâmetro pode ser apresentado, temperatura, vento, etc, de entre aqueles que o IPMA disponibiliza na sua página.




 Que grande evolução, excelente trabalho! 

Agora para ficar perfeito, é incluir no mapa as estações privadas do Wunderground.

Estive a fazer uma rápida pesquisa na net, deixo aqui uma sugestão para o mapa de fundo, já com algumas localidades para mais fácil localização de estações:


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Thomar disse:


> Rajadas acima de 100Km/h (rede IPMA) no dia de ontem (2015/10/17)
> 
> 129.6 Km/h Cabo Carvoeiro
> 110.9 Km/h Fóia
> ...



Retirado da notícia do IPMA :

"De acordo com uma validação provisória da intensidade do vento, no período entre as 8 e as 15 horas locais, naquela região, atingiram-se valores excecionalmente elevados do vento médio, entre 70 a 90 km/h, e rajadas de 140 km/h. Valores mais elevados de vento médio e de rajada foram registados na estação do IPMA do Cabo da Roca, onde a rajada máxima atingiu o valor *169 km/h* às 11:30 horas de 17 de outubro."

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/tempo-severo-18102015.html


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2015 às 22:03)

Valor brutal!!  No Domingo andei por lá e os estragos eram evidentes. Para quem não é da zona não tem bem noção dos estragos,  as tvs fizeram uma má cobertura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Retirado da notícia do IPMA :
> 
> "De acordo com uma validação provisória da intensidade do vento, no período entre as 8 e as 15 horas locais, naquela região, atingiram-se valores excecionalmente elevados do vento médio, entre 70 a 90 km/h, e rajadas de 140 km/h. Valores mais elevados de vento médio e de rajada foram registados na estação do IPMA do Cabo da Roca, onde a rajada máxima atingiu o valor *169 km/h* às 11:30 horas de 17 de outubro."
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/tempo-severo-18102015.html


Acabei de ver também, ainda estou boquiaberto. Não sei porque é que essa estação não está no mapa diário do IPMA?


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 00:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acabei de ver também, ainda estou boquiaberto. Não sei porque é que essa estação não está no mapa diário do IPMA?



O IPMA mantém várias estações de que não apresenta os dados. Não sei se é por não estarem automatizadas ou por não ser possível o seu funcionamento com a permanência e frequência necessária para aparecerem nos mapas diários e horários, ou talvez haja outras razões. Esta do Cabo da Roca pensava mesmo que estava desinstalada, à semelhança de outras na zona, como a da Pena.

Se fez 169 Km/h no Cabo da Roca, podem ter ocorrido rajadas superiores na Peninha.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 00:08)

StormRic disse:


> Se fez 169 Km/h no Cabo da Roca, podem ter ocorrido rajadas superiores na Peninha.



Pensei logo nisso, é automatico. 
Temos que fazer uma "vaquinha" e falar com as pessoas certas.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Ontem andei pelo parque da Pena. O barulho das motoserras foi constante. E apesar de haverem muitos funcionários a fazer a limpeza do parque, ainda havia muitas árvores tombadas, muros derrubados e acessos do parque cortados. (Isto dentro do parque da Pena). Por fora, e em especial entre o convento dos Capuchos e a Peninha, a situação deve ser mais grave.

Algumas fotografias de ontem que tirei com o telemóvel.















































Na zona do Chalet e Jardim da Condessa D'Edla, o cenário era particularmente grave.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 02:31)

AnDré disse:


> (Isto dentro do parque da Pena). Por fora, e em especial entre o convento dos Capuchos e a Peninha, a situação deve ser mais grave.



Um cenário terrível, previsível desde há vários anos. Tenho insistido sempre no mesmo, cometeram-se no passado erros de ignorância, ou mesmo criminosos, na gestão da floresta, mas continuam a cometer-se erros, pelas entidades que têm intervenção no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais. Quanto mais "limparem", quanto mais cortarem, tudo com boas intenções, em princípio, mais a floresta vai ficando fragilizada. A floresta da Serra de Sintra só poderia resisitir ao regime de ventos muito específicos e insuficientemente estudados enquanto se mantivesse densa e com um porte limitado. Agora é tarde, é incompreensível como os responsáveis não perceberam (ou se calhar perceberam e não são públicas as intenções) que ao diminuirem essa densidade e ao abrirem clareiras e alargarem caminhos e espaços entre árvores tornavam a floresta cada vez mais vulnerável. E ainda se continua a plantar pinheiros e espécies aprumadas que atingem grande porte! A Serra não é uma zona para ter árvores de grande porte. Ao longo dos anos fui vendo a zona da Tapada do Mouco e poente do parque da Pena a abrir-se cada vez mais, até ao Gong dar a machadada final, e agora é imparável, hão-de cair todas as árvores dessa área.
E do outro lado nas Pedras Irmãs e Urquinha/Monge, os mesmo erros, abriram a floresta, o Gong aproveitou e a partir daí acelerou-se o processo de queda em dominó. Terminou o ciclo das florestas de grandes árvores pelos cimos da serra. Provavelmente em duas dezenas de anos a floresta estará substituída por nova que esperemos esteja a ser replantada com as espécies correctas. Terão que ser árvores baixas, mata muito densa que não permite largos caminhos abertos, portes muitas vezes raquíticos como se vêem nas matas inacessíveis do Castelo e vários outros locais; matas como eram há centenas de anos, talvez mesmo antes da fundação da nação. Eu já me despedi e já vi caídas ou cortadas inúmeras árvores que conhecia desde criança, apenas porque estavam nos lugares errados e porque lhes abriram o espaço à volta.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 11:36)

StormRic disse:


> Um cenário terrível, previsível desde há vários anos. Tenho insistido sempre no mesmo, cometeram-se no passado erros de ignorância, ou mesmo criminosos, na gestão da floresta, mas continuam a cometer-se erros, pelas entidades que têm intervenção no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais. Quanto mais "limparem", quanto mais cortarem, tudo com boas intenções, em princípio, mais a floresta vai ficando fragilizada. A floresta da Serra de Sintra só poderia resisitir ao regime de ventos muito específicos e insuficientemente estudados enquanto se mantivesse densa e com um porte limitado. Agora é tarde, é incompreensível como os responsáveis não perceberam (ou se calhar perceberam e não são públicas as intenções) que ao diminuirem essa densidade e ao abrirem clareiras e alargarem caminhos e espaços entre árvores tornavam a floresta cada vez mais vulnerável. E ainda se continua a plantar pinheiros e espécies aprumadas que atingem grande porte! A Serra não é uma zona para ter árvores de grande porte. Ao longo dos anos fui vendo a zona da Tapada do Mouco e poente do parque da Pena a abrir-se cada vez mais, até ao Gong dar a machadada final, e agora é imparável, hão-de cair todas as árvores dessa área.
> E do outro lado nas Pedras Irmãs e Urquinha/Monge, os mesmo erros, abriram a floresta, o Gong aproveitou e a partir daí acelerou-se o processo de queda em dominó. Terminou o ciclo das florestas de grandes árvores pelos cimos da serra. Provavelmente em duas dezenas de anos a floresta estará substituída por nova que esperemos esteja a ser replantada com as espécies correctas. Terão que ser árvores baixas, mata muito densa que não permite largos caminhos abertos, portes muitas vezes raquíticos como se vêem nas matas inacessíveis do Castelo e vários outros locais; matas como eram há centenas de anos, talvez mesmo antes da fundação da nação. Eu já me despedi e já vi caídas ou cortadas inúmeras árvores que conhecia desde criança, apenas porque estavam nos lugares errados e porque lhes abriram o espaço à volta.



Assino por baixo, não esquecer que foi um dos verões com mais nortada, os mais antigos afirmam isso sem grandes hesitações.
Como dizes, e bem, a serra está cada vez mais exposta a vendavais, ignorância impera, infelizmente.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 16:55)

A evolução da precipitação no arquipélago da Madeira durante o mês de Outubro até terminar ontem a chuva (com uma das mais fantásticas trovoadas ao largo da Madeira):






Neste gráfico figuram:
- os valores horários máximos entre todas as 16 estações: barras a preto em baixo, leitura na escala da direita. Não houve registos horários superiores a 20mm, portanto, sob este aspecto, não foi excedido o limite superior do critério de aviso amarelo (faixa amarela inferior), não entrando, por isso no laranja.

- os acumulados em 6 horas, linha fina vermelha: para cada hora o valor lido na escala da direita é o maior dos acumulados nas 6 horas precedentes, entre todas as estações. Foram atingidos valores, em pelo menos uma estação, que superaram os limites inferiores dos critérios de avisos amarelo, laranja e até vermelho, como se pode ver pelo cruzamento da linha vermelha com as três faixas de cores correspondentes a estes avisos; não foi pintada toda a zona acima de 70mm, que obviamente continuaria a ser vermelha.

- o acumulado médio em 6 horas de todas as estações, linha espessa azul, cujos valores são lidos na escala da esquerda. A intersecção desta linha com as áreas coloridas não tem qualquer significado, visto estas estarem definidas para a escala da direita. Só se pode concluir que em nenhum momento todas as estações do arquipélago receberam simultaneamente, nas 6 horas precedentes, valores de acumulados de precipitação que superassem sequer os 23mm, mas esta conclusão tem pouco significado prático.

A linha azul é a que representa melhor a evolução da intensidade das perturbações que têm atingido o arquipélago neste mês, em termos de precipitação. Há um claro aumento gradual da intensidade das sucessivas situações até aos valores dos três últimos dias que tiveram consequências trágicas.

Edição: os momentos data/hora indicados referem-se aos máximos da linha azul, média de todas as estações, e indicam, possivelmente, o momento em que a escorrência superficial por todo o arquipélago estaria no seu máximo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 09:48)

Acumulados horários e total de mais dois dias com chuva em corrente de sul. É nítida progressão de SSW para NNE:











Valores notáveis em Sagres e região de Lisboa.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 15:31)

> *Filipe Duarte Santos, pioneiro da investigação sobre as alterações climáticas em Portugal, será um dos oradores na conferência de hoje da EDP e do DN*





> *Esse é um impacto que já sentimos com maior intensidade?*
> 
> Sim. Desde 1960, a precipitação média tem diminuído por década cerca de 37 milímetros. Se multiplicar 37 milímetros por seis, porque estamos a falar de seis décadas, dá 222 milímetros [ao ano], que é uma número muito significativo em regiões do país em que a precipitação é da ordem de 500 a 600 milímetros anuais. Isto penso ser o mais difícil de gerir. E sobretudo também o facto de que, em Espanha, temos uma situação análoga de redução da precipitação, regiões no Sul de Espanha áridas e que vão ficar ainda mais áridas no futuro. E já há transvases, como o Tejo -Segura...



http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-e-a-diminuicao-da-precipitacao--4854503.html


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:00)

Orion disse:


> http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-e-a-diminuicao-da-precipitacao--4854503.html



Tenho sérias dúvidas sobre estas afirmações da diminuição da precipitação média, mesmo proferidas por Filipe Duarte Santos. Além de que comparar o decréscimo médio com os valores das regiões mais secas é um erro grave de climatologia. O decréscimo devia ser anunciado em percentagem, para já, nunca em valor absoluto. Para que haja um decréscimo médio de um certo valor, não significa que todas as regiões sofrem uma diminuição idêntica em valor absoluto, até pode haver regiões que aumentem e o saldo médio negativo dever-se a uma diminuição nas regiões muito chuvosas. Isto está a parecer-me má climatologia. Espero também que estas conclusões sejam apoiadas com estudos credíveis, nomeadamente usando séries de observações suficientemente longas e número de estações também suficiente e mantendo-se a mesma amostra de estações. E é aqui que eu tenho grandes dúvidas de que existam estações que tenham mantido as suas características e fiabilidade em séries com pelo menos cem anos de observações, em número suficiente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:06)

Acumulados horários do último evento desde o fim-de-semana (pré-frontal de trovoadas, frente fria e pós-frontal):






Mês de Outubro até à data. Notável a regularidade semanal dos sucessivos eventos:






Resumos diários de precipitação dos dias 26 e 27, para compensar as lacunas incompreensíveis dos apresentados pelo IPMA:



Spoiler: Precipitação dia 26













Spoiler: Precipitação dia 27


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Out 2015 às 09:53)

@StormRic no fim do mês podes fazer um apanhado da precipitação para que possamos ver se se tratou de um mês mais ou menos chuvoso que a média?


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 00:40)

> Do you dream of a place that is always sunny? Where the temperature is perfect? Where there is virtually no severe weather? A new article attempts to name the top ten places in the world that continually experience the best weather.





> Darack defines what "best" weather consists of. The basis of this list is founded in weather that has positive effects on human fundamental needs (physical, mental, and emotional). "We can determine meteorological "best" criteria for ideal human physical, mental, and emotional health that includes temperature, humidity, average number of sunny days, and other criteria, by studying the results of research conducted on environmental effects on humans." With this in mind Darack creates a mythical place of weather perfection, 'Anthro-Weathertopia'. Here the temperature never strays too far from 68°F, the humidity is always comfortably 50%, and the clouds are never a threat. Unfortunately this perfect place does not exist, but his article lists the top ten places that come close.





> Number six on the list is one of the most comfortable weather cities on the planet, *Lisbon, Portugal*. Lisbon, located on the Atlantic coast of Portugal, experiences moderate temperature throughout the year. In August, the warmest month, the daily average temperature is 82.9°F with a mean nighttime low of 65.5°F. January, the coldest month, Lisbon experiences a daily high on 58.6°F and a nighttime low of 46.9°F. The yearly average rainfall is 30.5 inches.



http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/03/140320173249.htm


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Fim de Outubro. Desde as 18 horas que praticamente não chove em quase todo o território, portanto adianto os acumulados totais do mês para as estações que tiveram pelo menos um registo horário. Muitas estações com falhas, algumas dessas falhas não se repercutem no total, só ponho a fundo cinzento aqueles valores que estão significativa e irremediavelmente afectados, sendo menores do que os reais:






E aqui ficam também os valores horários e o acumulado total do último evento fraquinho, desde as 21:00 de ontem, uma frente que deixou muito a desejar e bem aquém dos avisos amarelos que foram emitidos: nenhuma estação teve valores que atingissem o valor mínimo dos critériso de aviso amarelo:






Apenas seis estações ultrapassaram os 10 mm no total, nenhuma chegando a um acumulado horário de 10mm. A única estação que pode ter recebido 10mm, ou mais, em 60 minutos é Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda.


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2015 às 22:23)

StormRic disse:


> Fim de Outubro. Desde as 18 horas que praticamente não chove em quase todo o território, portanto adianto os acumulados totais do mês para as estações que tiveram pelo menos um registo horário. Muitas estações com falhas, algumas dessas falhas não se repercutem no total, só ponho a fundo cinzento aqueles valores que estão significativa e irremediavelmente afectados .



Fantástica recolha, grande trabalho


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> Fim de Outubro. Desde as 18 horas que praticamente não chove em quase todo o território, portanto adianto os acumulados totais do mês para as estações que tiveram pelo menos um registo horário. Muitas estações com falhas, algumas dessas falhas não se repercutem no total, só ponho a fundo cinzento aqueles valores que estão significativa e irremediavelmente afectados, sendo menores do que os reais:


Excelente StormRic!

Em Lisboa Alvalade, o valor de 0,1mm no dia 25 também não está correcto.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 23:44)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente StormRic!
> 
> Em Lisboa Alvalade, o valor de 0,1mm no dia 25 também não está correcto.



Obrigado!

Lisboa, Alvalade tem um pluviómetro desgraçado, com certeza, até já me esqueço de assinalar, aquilo ou está sempre entupido ou debita quando não há chuva. Troco essa estação e a Estefânea por uma Amareleja e uma Mora a funcionar, bom seria até que reinstalassem Loures ou Amadora.

Já corrigi, obrigado pelo reparo. 
Cerca de um terço das estações não conseguem ter uma série mensal impecável devido aos entupimentos ou outros acidentes. A manutenção da rede deve ser um pesadelo.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Agora aparece uma RUEMA nova em Lisboa. Lisboa Amoreiras (LFCL).

Mas também tem o pluviómetro entupido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> Fim de Outubro. Desde as 18 horas que praticamente não chove em quase todo o território, portanto adianto os acumulados totais do mês para as estações que tiveram pelo menos um registo horário. Muitas estações com falhas, algumas dessas falhas não se repercutem no total, só ponho a fundo cinzento aqueles valores que estão significativa e irremediavelmente afectados, sendo menores do que os reais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trabalho espetacular! Eu daqui a pouco devo pôr 0,1% do trabalho que fazes que é resumir o mês no meu local, nada comparado ao teu trabalho 

Talvez uma sugestão: No final de cada mês sublinha os maiores valores, tipo o maior acumulado mensal, diário, em 1 hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2015 às 02:10)

*Análise Mensal | Outubro 2015
Local de Seguimento*

Normais Climatológicos Lisboa (Geofísico) 1981-2010 | Outubro (Fonte IPMA)

Média Temperatura Máxima: *22,5ºC*
Média Temperatura Média: *18,8ºC*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*
Média Precipitação: *100,8 mm* 
Vento Médio: *14,8 km/h* (Fonte)

Registos no meu local (de acordo com as estações na descrição):

Média Temperatura Máxima: *21,8ºC (-1,2ºC)*
Média Temperatura Média: *Sem dados*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *15,7ºC (+0,6ºC)*
Precipitação Total: *193 mm (+92,2mm)*
Vento Médio: *13,2 km/h (-1,6km/h)*
Rajada Máxima:* 91,7 km/h 
20 dias de chuva*

*Gráfico Temperatura:*





*Gráfico Precipitação*:





*Gráfico Vento:*





Temperatura máxima abaixo da média, e pelo contrário, mínima acima da média.
A maior diferença é sem dúvida na precipitação mensal, com *92,2 mm positivos*, fazendo deste um* mês chuvoso* e desagravou intensamente a seca, ainda bem!
Foi registado, neste mês, a rajada máxima anual, de *91,7 km/h*, e a pressão atmosférica mais baixa do ano, *995 hPa*.
Os gráficos são ilustrativos do mês, principalmente o de temperatura, sempre que chovia a temperatura caía a pique. Interessante a função linear nos gráficos, temperatura obviamente a baixar. No caso do gráfico de precipitação, acumulados diários a subir como esperado.

De salientar que foi o fim de 5 meses consecutivos com precipitação abaixo da média.

A minha situação obviamente que não exemplifica o distrito todo de Lisboa, mas acho que pode resumir a situação de melhoria da situação na capital em relação à seca.

*Não sei bem se estou a colocar no tópico certo*


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2015 às 11:23)

StormRic disse:


> Fim de Outubro. Desde as 18 horas que praticamente não chove em quase todo o território, portanto adianto os acumulados totais do mês para as estações que tiveram pelo menos um registo horário. Muitas estações com falhas, algumas dessas falhas não se repercutem no total, só ponho a fundo cinzento aqueles valores que estão significativa e irremediavelmente afectados, sendo menores do que os reais:



Excelente trabalho! E que serve para tirar algumas conclusões da qualidade dos dados do IPMA:

- Discrepância absolutamente anormal de valores de precipitação nas várias EM de Lisboa, variando (nas que têm dados completos) entre os 117 e os 172 mm. Algumas destas EM têm medições erradas;

- O mesmo é aplicável às duas EM de Viana do Castelo (165/236), de Portalegre (162/238), de Santarém (110/160), de Vila Real (80/115), de Viseu (106/217), do Barreiro (75/161) e de Leiria (75/99);

- De desconfiar os 36 mm de Mértola. Estando Beja acima dos 110 mm, Castro Marim 82 mm e todas as EM da AEMET na zona raiana mais de 200% acima da Normal, esse valor é muito estranho. A EM de Alcoutim, tendo falhas de registos, relevantes nos dias 19 e 31 (dias em que Castro Marim acumulou 20 mm), acaba o mês com maior acumulado;


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2015 às 09:27)




----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 21:05)

AnDré disse:


> Agora aparece uma RUEMA nova em Lisboa. Lisboa Amoreiras (LFCL).
> 
> Mas também tem o pluviómetro entupido.



Esta ainda nem a incluí, não vale a pena enquanto não começar a debitar dados razoáveis.



David sf disse:


> Excelente trabalho! E que serve para tirar algumas conclusões da qualidade dos dados do IPMA:
> 
> - Discrepância absolutamente anormal de valores de precipitação nas várias EM de Lisboa, variando (nas que têm dados completos) entre os 117 e os 172 mm. Algumas destas EM têm medições erradas;
> 
> ...



As EM de Lisboa, Alvalade e Estefânea têm uma muito baixa confiança nas observações de precipitação. Ajuda tem tido algumas falhas mas quando funciona tem valores consistentes. Salvam-se o Geofísico e a Gago Coutinho, não incólumes no entanto. Mas enquanto Alvalade tem imensas falhas, Estefânea  penso que tem uma série de registos credível ao nível daquilo que o pluviómetro recebe, questiono sim a quantidade de precipitação que vai parar à boca do pluviómetro, haverá talvez obstáculos ou efeitos de vento localizados.
As estações de Chafé e V.Castelo tiveram séries insuspeitas, não houve falhas nem aparência de entupimentos, no entanto a diferença no total é excessiva.

Portalegre e Viseu são pares de estações com diferenças de altitude muito significativas; Viseu aeródromo está mais elevada do que a cidade 636m/470m, não detectei anomalias nas séries de ambas durante outubro, mas noutras alturas costuma tê-las; Portalegre também está muito mais elevada do que a cidade, 597m/460m, não detectei anomalias e julgo que os membros do fórum que residem na zona costuma referir estas diferenças como reais e devidas às condições geográficas mesmo.

Santarém e Fonte Boa têm uma certa distância entre ambas e situações relativamente diferentes, não detectei anomalias nas séries mas é comum apresentarem certas diferenças que parecem depender da direcção do vento.

Barreiro teve entupimentos longos e falhas, acho que me esqueci de assinalar que a série estava deficiente. E continua agora a registar muito menos do que o Lavradio, não havendo justificação geográfica.

O par Leiria cidade/aeródromo é complicado, partilham falhas uma com a outra. Durante outubro no entanto, a cidade aguentou-se com uma série plausível enquanto que foi o aeródromo que mesmo tendo uma falha longa teve um acumulado maior. Apesar de ser intrigante, pareceu-me haver sempre uma coerência entre ambas e as situações meteorológicas locais/ecos de radar.

Mértola tem um pluviómetro que falha repetidamente. Mesmo assim, no dia a dia, hora a hora, não consegui encontrar suficientes furos que justificassem a invalidade significativa do total do mês: tudo somado a diferença não atingiria sequer os 5mm.
Alcoutim teve falhas longas. Castro Marim e VRSA também costumam ter falhas, mas a primeira aguentou-se durante o outubro. A situação geogáfica de Alcoutim determina condições muito diferentes de Castro Marim e ambas também muito diferentes das estações do outro lado da fronteira. A típica situação de "fugiu tudo para o outro lado da fronteira" ou "vai tudo para a Andaluzia" são muito comuns entre os comentários dos membros do fórum nessa região e realmente é frequente as imagens de radar espelharem isso.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 21:05)

Proposta de distribuição geográfica da chuva deste evento até às 18:00 de hoje. Os valores traçados são inválidos, menores do que os reais devido a falhas das estações. Para o evento mais localizado no Algarve e sudoeste do dia 1 apenas vou fazer a integração das estações WU que pareçam fiáveis.


----------



## efcm (2 Nov 2015 às 21:54)

Com este cenário de precipitação podemos dizer que o cenário de seca esta afastado ?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

StormRic disse:


> Proposta de distribuição geográfica da chuva deste evento até às 18:00 de hoje. Os valores traçados são inválidos, menores do que os reais devido a falhas das estações. Para o evento mais localizado no Algarve e sudoeste do dia 1 apenas vou fazer a integração das estações WU que pareçam fiáveis.



Muito bom StormRic, tens feito excelentes trabalhos de recolha,és uma grande mais-valia aqui para o forum.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:02)

Entretanto, a estação de Colares, Sintra registou 3ª maxima mais baixa da rede IPMA, curioso!

Top 3 T.máximas 1/11/2015

Foia, Mochique: *11,0ºC*
Penhas Douradas: *12,2ºC*
Colares,Sintra: *14,8ºC*

Destaque para a maxima mais alta da rede IPMA, Merelim,Braga com uns quentes *26,2ºC*

Caso as previsões se mantenham, Sabado será um dia interessante em termos de registos de temperaturas maximas*. *


----------



## camrov8 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:07)

efcm disse:


> Com este cenário de precipitação podemos dizer que o cenário de seca esta afastado ?


 Não, pois este evento tem características de "flashflood" a maior parte escoou para as ribeiras e para o mar o solo não teve tempo de absorver tanta água.


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2015 às 22:21)

StormRic disse:


> Portalegre e Viseu são pares de estações com diferenças de altitude muito significativas; Viseu aeródromo está mais elevada do que a cidade 636m/470m, não detectei anomalias nas séries de ambas durante outubro, mas noutras alturas costuma tê-las; Portalegre também está muito mais elevada do que a cidade, 597m/460m, não detectei anomalias e julgo que os membros do fórum que residem na zona costuma referir estas diferenças como reais e devidas às condições geográficas mesmo.



Essas diferenças de altitude podem explicar pequenas diferenças, não explicam diferenças como as de Viseu (uma tem o dobro da outra). Certamente que alguma tem um problema no pluviómetro.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2015 às 22:37)

No caso de Portalegre que também parecem ter o dobro uma da outra, a correcta é a que tem menos precipitação (Portalegre/Cidade). Na minha estação tive 132,3mm em Outubro. O que é curioso é que nos eventos de precipitação, não me pareciam haver discrepâncias nas observações horárias entre uma e a outra em quase nenhuma vez, o que faz esse total ser um pouco estranho na EMA principal.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 22:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> No caso de Portalegre que também parecem ter o dobro uma da outra, a correcta é a que tem menos precipitação (Portalegre/Cidade). Na minha estação tive 132,3mm em Outubro. O que é curioso é que nos eventos de precipitação, não me pareciam haver discrepâncias nas observações horárias entre uma e a outra em quase nenhuma vez, o que faz esse total ser um pouco estranho na EMA principal.



Vou verificar se haverá algum erro meu. Mas estatisticamente a mais elevada das estações de Portalegre costuma ter maior precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 23:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> O que é curioso é que nos eventos de precipitação, não me pareciam haver discrepâncias nas observações horárias entre uma e a outra em quase nenhuma vez, o que faz esse total ser um pouco estranho na EMA principal.



Acho que essa impressão não transparece dos valores horários e diários, que estão, aliás, praticamente todos publicados neste tópico. Não encontro erro flagrante algum.

Em todos os dias de precipitação significativa, Portalegre tem acumulado maior que a cidade, excepto nos dias 17 e 20; a primeira tem 154 horas de chuva; a segunda 145 horas. Verifica os dados horários que eu publiquei neste tópico e verás que essa ideia de quase não haver discrepâncias está incorrecta.



Spoiler: exemplos de precipitação diária em Portalegre


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 23:21)

David sf disse:


> Essas diferenças de altitude podem explicar pequenas diferenças, não explicam diferenças como as de Viseu (uma tem o dobro da outra). Certamente que alguma tem um problema no pluviómetro.



Em vários casos nem será problema do pluviómetro (que normalmente detecta-se na série) mas na existência de obstáculos à precipitação, como sejam árvores que já cresceram. Só poderemos concluir algo se tivermos acesso à localização exacta das estações e investigarmos as condições de instalação. No entanto, pela experiência que tenho de observar séries de precipitação, ocorrem por vezes diferenças espectaculares para estações relativamente próximas. O detalhe da distribuição espacial da precipitação pode ser muito complexo, especialmente em dois tipos de situações meteorológicas: eventos convectivos e eventos com vento intenso estável em direcção durante um período longo de tempo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> Não, pois este evento tem características de "flashflood" a maior parte escoou para as ribeiras e para o mar o solo não teve tempo de absorver tanta água.



Discordo. Apenas no litoral do Algarve tal aconteceu pontualmente e nesse caso é uma área muito restrita e mesmo nesses casos, pelo aspecto dos terrenos, o solo terá absorvido muito. Para toda a restante área do território a precipitação foi muito bem distribuída no tempo, só que, por enquanto, ainda insuficiente para repôr a normalidade dos níveis freáticos e de água no solo correspondentes à época do ano. No entanto, se situação de seca ainda existe, é em zonas limitadas do Alentejo e Ribatejo, região oeste do centro e também possivelmente no interior do sotavento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2015 às 01:09)

Esboço da distribuição geográfica da precipitação de Outubro. O número escasso de estações em algumas zonas e o elevado número com valores menores que os reais tornam o traçado muito impreciso.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 00:17)

(Aos poucos vai-se aprendendo e melhorando o aspecto deste mapa)

O anticiclone instalou-se já à mesa do S.Martinho, não vai ser fácil empurrá-lo para fora...

Os primeiros seis dias de Novembro apresentam então este aspecto geral dos acumulados:


Spoiler: Mapa Novembro











A comparação com o Outubro mostra uma distribuição algo semelhante, especialmente no esvaziamento alentejano e no barlavento atolado em água, na faixa das Beiras também mas a diferença mais interessante é no Alto Minho com um incaracterístico mínimo regional.

O Outubro foi relativamente bom para dar um avanço ao alívio da seca no Alentejo, mas o Novembro já está a recuar.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2015 às 02:18)

Rede de Estações do COTR:






- *Castro Verde (Castro Verde) *







- *Estremoz (Estremoz) *







- *Herdade do Outeiro (Ferreira do Alentejo) *







- *Herdade dos Lameirões (Moura) *







- *Perímetro de rega da Vigia (Redondo) *







- *Perímetro de rega de Campilhas e Alto Sado (Alvalade do Sado) *







- *Perímetro de rega do Caia (Elvas) *







- *Perímetro de rega do Divor (Évora) *







- *Perímetro de rega do Mira (Odemira) *







- *Perímetro de rega do Roxo (Aljustrel) *







- *Quinta da Saúde (Beja) *







- *Serpa (Serpa) *







- *Viana (Viana do Alentejo) *







- *Vidigueira (Vidigueira) *


----------



## frederico (7 Nov 2015 às 02:20)

A estação da Junqueira teve mais de 100 mm no mês de Outubro, fica perto de Castro Marim.

Cacela teve mais de 90 mm. A Maragota perto de Tavira mais de 120 mm.

O mapa no Algarve está com erros.

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 18:03)

frederico disse:


> O mapa no Algarve está com erros.



Não. Relativamente às estações que foram usadas, *apenas as do IPMA*, o mapa *não tem "erros*". Penso que tenho deixado isso bem claro, até agora ainda só estas estão integradas no mapa. A recolha de dados pelas _n_ entidades que têm estações vai-se fazendo aos poucos, é uma tarefa morosa e que eu nunca vi feita em algum sítio, que me dá prazer fazer e para a qual eu aceito todas as sugestões e ajudas. Já conhecia a DRAPALG, infelizmente esta entidade só publica os dados mensalmente. Desenhei o mapa logo no início deste mês, os dados da DRAPALG ainda não estavam publicados.



Gerofil disse:


> Rede de Estações do COTR:



Obrigado pela indicação da existência desta rede de estações, não a conhecia. Também vai ser incluída nas novas versões do mapa de distribuição geográfica da precipitação mensal.

A inclusão de novas estações é feita de uma forma que possibilita a futura recolha de dados de uma forma rápida (a minha disponibilidade de tempo é limitada). Não posso apenas copiar os dados um a um de cada vez que elaboro um mapa, isso tem de ser feito de forma automática.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

Novo mapa de Outubro, incluindo as 13 estações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve (DRAPALG).
É interessante observar a alteração do traçado das isoietas quando é aumentado o número de estações numa certa área.


Spoiler: Mapa IPMA+DRAPALG











A próxima actualização incluirá as 14 estações do projecto SAGRA do Centro Operativo e de Tecnologia de Regadio (COTR).
http://www.cotr.pt/cotr/sagra.asp






Edição: actualização pronta. A distribuição no Alentejo está agora mais detalhada. Confirma-se que há uma zona no Baixo Alentejo que teve à volta de 50 mm ou menos. Aparecem também alguns locais com precipitações próximas ou superiores a 100 mm, associadas a altitudes maiores.






Estações e valores de acumulados usados neste mapa:


Spoiler: Estações IPMA Norte e Centro













Spoiler: Estações Sul, IPMA, COTR, DRAPALG


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 20:37)

Já saíu o Boletim Climatológico de Outubro do IPMA para o continente.



> BOLETIM CLIMATOLÓGICO MENSAL – Outubro de 2015
> Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. 1|10
> Resumo
> VALORES EXTREMOS – OUTUBRO 2015
> ...



Em linhas gerais, o mês chuvoso conseguiu retirar quase todo o território da situação de seca. Mantém-se 8% em seca fraca, no Alentejo, zona que em Novembro ainda não foi contemplada com valores de precipitação sequer próximos da média.

Reparo para a habitual incorrecção de chamarem "Maior valor da quantidade de precipitação em 24h" ao que é na verdade o _Maior valor da quantidade diária de precipitação_. E neste caso enquadra-se correctamente nas notas finais do Boletim.
O valor assim definido não dá, no entanto, uma ideia correcta da intensidade da intempérie de chuva. Com o nome dado, "em 24h", o valor correspondente é *118,9 mm*, das 4h do dia 4 às 4h do dia 5.






O mapa apresentado tem, obviamente, algumas discrepâncias em relação ao que eu apresentei. Em primeiro lugar porque as isoietas são traçadas automaticamente, algo que eu ainda não consigo fazer. Em segundo lugar porque é um mapa referente ao total das 9h de dia 30/Set às 9h de 31/Out, enquanto que o que eu apresentei se refere ao período das 0h à 0h. Em geral isso significa menores valores no período 9h-9h, visto que não choveu no dia 30/Set mas ainda choveu com algum significado entre as 9h e as 24h do dia 31/Out.

Nota-se no mapa do IPMA que não foram tidas em conta estações geridas por outras entidades, nomedamente nas áreas do Alentejo e Algarve. Assim o mapa não espelha completamente a realidade da precipitação observada em todas as estações. Apenas alguns exemplos mais notáveis:
- No Algarve,o mapa do IPMA coloca toda a área de Faro ao Barlavento abrangida pela isoieta dos 100 mm. Nas estações da DRAPALG nessa área os valores são inferiores a 100mm.
- O mapa do IPMA não indica áreas de precipitação inferior a 50 mm, mas ocorreram pelo menos no Baixo Alentejo, como se comprova pelos registos de estações da COTR.
- No mapa do IPMA as áreas de precipitação superior a 200 mm de Portalegre e Proença-a-Nova aparecem ligadas formando uma única zona. No entanto estas duas áreas correspondem a zonas diferentes de altitude mais elevada; entre elas não há estações conhecidas e situa-se o vale do Tejo. Tendo-se observado que a precipitação nestas zonas esteve correlacionada positivamente com a altitude, não vejo razão para considerar que nas zonas baixas do vale do Tejo também tenha excedido os 200mm.

Relativamente ao registo do vento, é muito interessante que tenham sido referidos valores registados pelas estações "não oficiais" , leia-se amadoras, de Alcabideche e Cova da Moura/Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 20:49)

Acumulados registados na primeira década de Novembro (não foram filtradas as estações com falhas de registo):






E comparação das temperaturas máximas registadas com os máximos que figuram nas Normais disponíveis e Boletins dos últimos quatro anos:






Não há alterações às conclusões tiradas ontem, até porque em geral as máximas de ontem não foram tão altas como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

StormRic disse:


> Relativamente ao registo do vento, é muito interessante que tenham sido referidos valores registados pelas estações "não oficiais" , leia-se amadoras, de Alcabideche e Cova da Moura/Torres Vedras.



Bem não esperava por esta, de falarem da estação do Pai do Vento(Alcabideche) grande surpresa... foi um evento incrível, um dia que ficará para sempre na minha memoria.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:29)

A precipitação oculta dos últimos dias sem precipitação. Normalmente desconhecida, ela existe e contribui, a par da humidade elevada que lhe está na origem, para a manutenção das condições favoráveis ao coberto vegetal:






É observável especialmente em algumas estações costeiras e estações em zonas baixas, no entanto é muito variável, nem todas as estações a registam, cada local nestas situações anticiclónicas de vento fraco ou nulo e elevada humidade tem um microclima específico.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 23:41)

Curioso, ou não, aquele valor de 0,3 mm na Fóia; o único num "mar" de 0,1's.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Curioso, ou não, aquele valor de 0,3 mm na Fóia; o único num "mar" de 0,1's.



Mas esse foi mesmo um derradeiro aguaceiro, no final do último evento de chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mas esse foi mesmo um derradeiro aguaceiro, no final do último evento de chuva.


Pois...


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois...



O máximo que se observa para a precipitação do nevoeiro ou orvalho é de 0,2 mm. Só nas zonas montanhosas e com vento por vezes aparecem valores maiores, como frequentemente na Madeira. Até podia ter sido o caso do valor da Fóia.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 23:17)

Após duas semanas de domínio anticiclónico é interessante observar os acumulados produzidos essencialmente pelo orvalho e pela água de nevoeiro. Valores até 4,0 mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

Belo trabalho, como sempre.
Por acaso esta ultima madrugada foi bem humida ao de ponto algumas estradas estarem algo molhadas


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 23:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo trabalho, como sempre.
> Por acaso esta ultima madrugada foi bem humida ao de ponto algumas estradas estarem algo molhadas



Obrigado! Pelo que tenho observado nos registos das estações amadoras, o detalhe mínimo que conseguem mostrar nos acumulados é de 0,3mm, portanto julgo que até pode ter havido menos e o registo não é feito?

Por aqui também foi a primeira vez que o orvalho realmente molhou tudo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:04)

Uma frente com actividade relativamente fraca quanto a precipitação, com excepção das montanhas do norte, serras da Estrela e Monchique, áreas em que as estações do IPMA acumularam mais de 10mm, entre as 18h de ontem e as 18h de hoje.
Na zona do PNPG ter-se-á ultrapassado talvez os 20mm. De resto, a maior parte da região centro e sul com menos de 1 mm. A frente terá servido pelo menos para mudar a massa de ar e fazer descer as temperaturas.






Estações que registaram zero têm o símbolo sem valor; um traço nas que não estão activas, sem registo do pluviómetro ou registos ainda não acessíveis.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 21:05)

Com a passagem dos aguaceiros pós-frontais e um sistema frontal de fraca actividade, de norte para sul, a precipitação foi mais significativa no litoral para norte do Cabo Raso:






Beira Baixa, quase todo o Alentejo e Algarve, excepto o litoral oeste, receberam menos de 1 mm.

O trajecto NNW-SSE beneficiou especialmente a faixa litoral da região centro entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e o Cabo Mondego.

Edição: o valor de Sintra, Colares não foi considerado fiável por comparação com as estações amadoras próximas e pelas imagens de radar. O pluviómetro deve ter entupido.


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Temperaturas mínimas negativas ontem 2015/11/23 rede IPMA:

*-2,8ºC* - Carrazeda de Ansiães
*-2,7ºC* - Penhas Douradas
*-2,2ºC* - Miranda do Douro
*-2,1ºC* - Sabugal, Martim Rei
*-1,5ºC* - Mirandela
*-1,2ºC* - Chaves (aerodromo)
*-1,1ºC* - Montalegre
*-0,9ºC *- Alvega
*-0,8ºC* - Bragança
*-0,6ºC* - Moimenta da Beira
*-0,6ºC* - Guarda
*-0,3ºC* - Moncorvo
*-0,3ºC* - Viseu (cidade)
*-0,2ºC* - Aldeia Souto (Legeosa)
*-0,2ºC* - Coruche (E. Regadio)
*-0,1ºC* - Dunas de Mira
*-0,1ºC* - Tomar (Valdonas)


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 11:13)

Temperaturas mínimas negativas ontem *2015/11/24* rede IPMA:

*< -3ºC
-3,9ºC *- Miranda do Douro
*-3,3ºC* - Carrazeda de Ansiães

*< -2ºC
-2,9ºC *- Alvega
*-2,7ºC *- Bragança
*-2,6ºC *- Coruche (E. Regadio)
*-2,4ºC* - Sabugal, Martim Rei
*-2,1ºC* - Chaves (aerodromo)
*-2,0ºC* - Mirandela
*-2,0ºC* - Tomar (Valdonas)
*-2,0ºC* - Aljezur
*-2,0ºC* - Alvalade

*< -1ºC
-1,9ºC *- Dunas de Mira
*-1,8ºC* - Viseu (cidade)
*-1,7ºC* - Aldeia Souto (Legeosa)
*-1,6ºC* - Cabeceiras de Basto
*-1,4ºC* - Portel
*-1,4ºC* - Alcobaça
*-1,4ºC* - Alcácer do Sal
*-1,3ºC *- Moimenta da Beira
*-1,3ºC *- Figueira Castelo Rodrigo
*-1,2ºC* - Fundão

*< 0ºC*
*-1,0ºC *- Avis (Benavila)
*-0,8ºC *- Arouca
*-0,6ºC* - Guarda
*-0,6ºC *- Lousã
*-0,5ºC *- Castro Verde (N.Corvo)
*-0,4ºC *- Elvas
*-0,4ºC *- Luzim
*-0,3ºC *- Vinhais
*-0,3ºC* - Moncorvo
*-0,3ºC* - Penhas Douradas
*-0,3ºC *- Anadia
*-0,3ºC *- Viana do Alentejo
*-0,2ºC *- Leiria (aerodromo)
*-0,2ºC *- Sintra (colares)
*-0,2ºC *- Pegões


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 11:30)

Thomar disse:


> Temperaturas mínimas negativas ontem *2015/11/24* rede IPMA:
> 
> *< -3ºC
> -3,9ºC *- Miranda do Douro
> ...



Maravilha!


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 12:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Maravilha!


Ainda falta um bocadinho de mais frio, lá para dezembro e janeiro para termos inversões térmicas com registos na ordem dos -4ºC, -5ºC, -6ºC, ...


----------



## james (27 Nov 2015 às 23:48)

Bem,  vai terminar Novembro e vou registar a quantidade fantástica de precipitacao de aproximadamente 40 mm ( deve ser mais ou menos 30 % da média mensal) .  

E só o oitavo mês deste ano com precipitacao abaixo da média (  sem contar com maio que teve precipitacao acima da média mas apenas com 4 dias de chuva) .


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 09:47)

Temperatura Minima  < 0,0ºC
30-11-2015

Lamas de Mouro: *-5,0ºC*
Bragança: *-4,0ºC*
Miranda do Douro: *-3,3ºC*
Vila Torpim, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: *-3,2ºC*
Fundão: *-3,0ºC*
Carrazeda Ansiães: *-2,7ºC*
Martim Rei, Sabugal: *-2,6ºC*
Quinta Lageosa, Aldeia Souto: *-2,5ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-1,6ºC*
Viseu(Cidade): *-1,5ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *-1,3ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *-1,1ºC*
Arouca:* -1,0ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *-0,9ºC*
Alvalade: *-0,8ºC*
Chaves(Aerodromo): *-0,8ºC*
Coruche: *-0,7ºC*
Merelim, Braga: *-0,5ºC*
Alcobaça: *-0,5ºC*
Mirandela: *-0,4ºC*
Moncorvo: *-0,2ºC*
Vila Real (cidade): *-0,1ºC
*
@Thomar, lá se chegou aos *-5,0ºC*, boa inversão.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura Minima < 0,0ºC
> 30-11-2015



Foi uma boa queda nas mínimas ao comparar com os dois dias precedentes. A 28 só Lamas de Mouro chegou às negativas, para no dia seguinte 11 estações apresentarem também valores inferiores a zero graus e hoje, o dobro!


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2015 às 09:42)

Temperaturas mínimas negativas ontem *2015/12/01* rede IPMA:

*-4,8ºC - Bragança*
*-4,1ºC *- Carrazeda de Ansiães
*-3,0ºC* - Lamas de Mouro
*-2,8ºC *- Moimenta da Beira
*-2,4ºC *- Miranda do Douro
*-2,2ºC* - Vinhais
*-2,1ºC* - Aldeia Souto
*-2,0ºC *- Chaves
*-1,9ºC *- Trancoso
*-1,7ºC *- Mogadouro
*-1,3ºC *- Fundão
*-1,1ºC *- Vila Real
*-0,9ºC *- Vila Real (cidade)
*-0,9ºC *- Viseu (cidade)
*-0,8ºC *- Moncorvo
*-0,4ºC *- Braga (merelim)
*-0,4ºC *- Cabeceiras de Basto
*-0,4ºC *- Arouca


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2015 às 12:51)

*Análise Mensal | Novembro 2015
Local de Seguimento - WU Cacém*

Normais Climatológicos Lisboa (Geofísico) 1981-2010 | Novembro (Fonte IPMA)

Média Temperatura Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Média Temperatura Média: *15ºC*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *11,8ºC*
Média Precipitação: *127,6 mm* 
Vento Médio: *16,7 km/h* (Fonte)

Registos no meu local (de acordo com as estações na descrição):

Média Temperatura Máxima: *20,4ºC (+2,2ºC)*
Média Temperatura Média: *15,7ºC (+0,7ºC)*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *12,6ºC (+0,8ºC)*
Precipitação Total: *43,3 mm (-84,3mm)*
Vento Médio: *13,2 km/h (-3,5km/h)*
Rajada Máxima:* 69,2km/h
8 dias de chuva*

Depois de vários meses com a temperatura máxima abaixo da média, este volta a impulsioná-la com os típicos dias de S.Martinho com temperaturas a rondar os 25ºC. A temperatura mínima "comportou-se" bem e a temperatura média também por isso não há nada a acrescentar. A precipitação foi bem abaixo da média, abaixo 84 mm já é alarmante, apesar de um Outubro chuvoso (com mais 90mm acima da média). Contudo o mês de Novembro tende a ser mais seco graças ao anticiclone que nos costuma visitar, desta vez a estadia foi prolongada. O vento médio podia ter sido mais alto, mas com os dias de S.Martinho basicamente a 0s em relação ao vento, já era de esperar uma anomalia por defeito. Nada a acrescentar em relação às rajadas. Tenho as minhas dúvidas se o índice PDSI vai colorir Lisboa de "seca fraca", aguardemos. 

Para melhor compreensão estão aqui os gráficos, no tópico do Resumo Mensal.
*
*


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 19:35)

E já temos evento notável de temperaturas máximas para Dezembro. Várias estações já ultrapassaram pelo menos os extremos das Normais 1931-60. A localização é no Alentejo e no litoral norte.

Estão já lançados os maiores valores das máximas do dia 1 e 2, e os maiores valores horários de hoje que aliás bateram a maior parte das máximas de ontem:








A vermelho as máximas do corrente mês que ultrapassaram os estremos das Normais disponíveis para comparação. Como se vê, ainda nenhum extremo das Normais 1971 a 2010 foi batido, apenas das 1931-1960, o que já é muito significativo.

A amarelo as máximas que ficaram a menos de 1ºC dos extremos disponíveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 09:24)

Impressionantes as temperaturas máximas de ontem.

*TOP 15*

Aljezur: *24,7ºC*
Coruche: *24,3ºC*
Mora:* 23,9ºC*
Santarem(cidade): *23,8ºC*
Pegões: *23,7ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *23,6ºC*
Aveiro(Universidade):* 23,3ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *23,3ºC*
Barrosinha, Alcacer do Sal: *23,3ºC*
Alvalade: *23,0ºC*
Portimão(Aerodromo): *23,0ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* 22,9ºC*
Zambujeira: *22,8ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *22,5ºC*
São Teotónio, Odemira: *22,5ºC*



Quanto aos restantes registos, um pequeno exercicio de geografia*.




*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionantes as temperaturas máximas de ontem.
> 
> *TOP 15*
> 
> ...



Aveiro ficou a 0,7ºC de igualar a temperatura máxima mais alta de Dezembro em comparação com os anos 1971-2010.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Verdade, segundo podemos observar na tabela acima do StormRic, foram batidas temperaturas máximas em algumas estações, tais como:

Alvalade
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
Viana do Alentejo
Alcobaça
Dunas de Mira

Dia histórico!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

Tabela de extremos actualizada com as máximas de ontem. A vermelho são as máximas que excederam ou igualaram os extremos constantes em todas as Normais disponíveis; a amarelo os valores que ficaram a menos de 1ºC. As estações a verde vivo são as que têm neste momento séries mais completas para comparação, com as três Normais.






Se detectarem algum erro digam, por favor. 

Há mesmo uma situação extrema naquela zona do Alentejo, até a estação de Beja já atingiu o máximo absoluto de 1931 a 2010 (falta apenas a década 1961-70).

Edição: corrigido o valor de Alvalade.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Tabela de extremos actualizada com as máximas de ontem. A vermelho são as máximas que excederam ou igualaram os extremos constantes em todas as Normais disponíveis; a amarelo os valores que ficaram a menos de 1ºC. As estações a verde vivo são as que têm neste momento séries mais completas para comparação, com as três Normais.
> 
> Se detectarem algum erro digam, por favor.



Boas StormRic,

A EMA de Alvalade foi aos *23,0ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

Apesar de não ser de Portugal, deixo apenas esta informação para "enquadrar":
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?w=2

Desde aproximadamente Maio, tem sido enorme a quantidade de dias em que neste resumo da véspera (link anterior) pelo menos uma estação da AEMET não apresenta um recorde absoluto (de mínima mais alta ou máxima mais alta) para o mês. Entre claro vários recordes absolutos à escala anual, e alguns dias com imensas estações a bater recordes. Durante o Verão foi mais "inclinada" para o lado espanhol esta tendência, devido à posição da dorsal, como sabemos, em Portugal a persistência do calor foi mais relevante no interior. Agora já a caminho do Inverno, o padrão mantem-se, e desta vez até talvez mais drástico sobre o nosso território.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 16:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas StormRic,
> 
> A EMA de Alvalade foi aos *23,0ºC*.



Pois foi, uau, ainda mais alta. Obrigado por descobrires o erro. 

Os valores de hoje pelo Alentejo andam outra vez lá perto.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 20:23)

Já saíu o Boletim Climatológico de Novembro - Continente.

Destaque:











Resumos:











Onda de Calor e *novos extremos absolutos:*







Alargou-se a seca fraca e reapareceu a seca moderada:











A análise realizada à tempestade de chuva no Algarve não entrou em linha de conta com os valores apurados nas estações da DRAPAlg (Direcção Regional da Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve).
Só a título de exemplo (reunirei depois todos os valores que dizem respeito a este evento), a estação de S.Bartolomeu de Messines registou *149,2 mm* das 00h às 24h do dia 1; Alte (Loulé), *149,8 mm*. Estes valores destas estações desviam claramente o centro da área de maiores acumulados em 24h mais para norte.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Distribuição da precipitação acumulada de Novembro:






Mapa do IPMA para comparação. A não inclusão de estações no conjunto de dados a partir do qual são traçadas as isoietas pode alterar substancialmente a forma das áreas para cada intervalo de valores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2015 às 15:09)

StormRic disse:


> Já saíu o Boletim Climatológico de Novembro - Continente.
> 
> Destaque:
> 
> ...


O mais estranho é ver uma onda de calor em Novembro, que o próprio IPMA diz que pode ocorrer a qualquer altura do ano, mas nunca tinha visto!


----------



## james (5 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Eu acho que , se calhar, será mais o hábito de chamar onda de calor só no verão e onda de frio só no inverno. 

Mas já devem ter acontecido noutras alturas, ondas de calor de novembro/ marco ou ondas de frio de Maio/ Setembro,  que foram catalogadas apenas como temperaturas acima ou abaixo da média,  respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:57)

Actualização até ontem da monitorização das temperaturas máximas extremas de Dezembro. Alcobaça subiu mais ainda e Elvas juntou-se às "vermelhas" (excedem os extremos pelo menos das Normais conhecidas, neste caso 1931-60):


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 16:27)

Acumulado total da precipitação dos 8 primeiros dias de Dezembro: extremamente seco com excepção do Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

E vamos terminar o ano com uma temperatura média anual talvez a mais elevada deste século...

Em Estremoz, a temperatura média anual ficará entre 0,7 ºC e 0,8 ºC acima da média registada desde 2007 até 2015.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

Interessante esta semana de Dezembro, temperaturas continuam superiores a média, não só em Portugal, mas em quase toda a Europa. 






O que vale é que somos dos poucos países do Sul com chuva a entrar nas médias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2015 às 09:01)

*Rajada Máxima de Vento - Arq. Açores

132,8km/h* - Hora (Obs.Princípe Alberto do Mónaco)
118,4km/h - Graciosa (Aeródromo)
115,6km/h - Angra do Heroísmo
105,5km/h - Pico (Aeródromo)
103,3km/h - São Jorge
95,0km/h - Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves)
73,1km/h - Flores (Aeroporto)


*Precipitação Acumulada (>30mm) - Arq. Açores*

*74,3mm* - São Jorge
46,7mm - Pico (Aeródromo)
33,4mm - Flores (Aeroporto)
32,1mm - Angra do Heroísmo
30,2mm - Corvo (Aeródromo)


*Rajada Máxima de Vento (>70km/h) - Continente

104,4km/h* - Pampilhosa da Serra - Fajão
81,7km/h - Penhas Douradas
78,5km/h - Mogadouro
77,0km/h - Geofísico


*Precipitação Acumulada (>30mm) - Continente*

*112,2mm* - Setúbal (Est. de Fruticultura)
63,9mm - Montalegre
48,5mm - Braga, Merelim
45,1mm - Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lageosa)
42,8mm - Proença-a-Nova, P. Moitas
40,1mm - Cabril
33,5mm - Cabeceiras de Basto
32,9mm - Castelo Branco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

StormRic disse:


> Tabela de extremos actualizada com as máximas de ontem. A vermelho são as máximas que excederam ou igualaram os extremos constantes em todas as Normais disponíveis; a amarelo os valores que ficaram a menos de 1ºC. As estações a verde vivo são as que têm neste momento séries mais completas para comparação, com as três Normais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A EMA da *Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal* registou ontem uma máxima de *23,4ºC*, bateu assim o registo do dia 3 do presente mês (*23,3ºC*)...máximas impressionantes...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Alvalade (do Sado) pode ter hoje novo  recorde de temperatura máxima no presente mês.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2015 às 21:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alvalade (do Sado) pode ter hoje novo  recorde de temperatura máxima no presente mês.



E teve efectivamente! *23,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Os *24,3ºC* registados ontem pela estação da Zambujeira, trata-se da 2ª máxima mais elevada (em igualdade com o registo de Coruche, mas 14 dias depois!) da rede IPMA neste mês de Dezembro, enfim, valores loucos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 01:22)

Distribuição atípica dos acumulados de precipitação do último evento, entre os dias 12 e 16, especialmente 13 e 14. Dia 12 começou pelo sul com um surpreendente desvio negativo em relação às previsões, deixando raros acumulados significativos.

Na noite de 13 para 14, a precipitação extremamente localizada em Setúbal produziu um acumulado excepcional, com poucas estações amadoras a confirmá-lo.







Continuo a fazer a adição de estações amadoras ao arquivo de dados, mas só depois de darem provas de consistência e fiabilidade dos registos. É neste sentido que continuo a solicitar aos membros que proponham estações. Em primeiro lugar, as proprias estações que estão ao vosso cuidado, essas são, sem dúvida as que me merecem confiança, mas mesmo assim prefiro que sejam vocês a propô-las. No entanto já incluí algumas...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 09:21)

StormRic disse:


> E teve efectivamente! *23,3ºC*




Isto anda engraçado...Alvalade foi ontem aos *23,6ºC*!
A ema de Neves Corvo,Castro Verde subiu aos *23,9ºC*...


----------



## james (20 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

Agora que o ano está a terminar, fazendo um balanço tipo resumo, posso dizer que não é um ano para grandes recordações meteorológicas.  No entanto, há alguns factos curiosos e até um pouco estranhos.

De uma forma geral, foi um ano com temperatura acima do normal e precipitação abaixo do normal.

Fazendo uma análise mais detalhada, o inverno foi razoavelmente chuvoso mas não muito frio ; a Primavera foi seca , quente e pouco chuvosa ; o verão foi húmido e não muito quente ; o Outono foi quente e muito chuvoso na primeira metade e pouco chuvoso na segunda metade.

Alguns factos curiosos e até um pouco estranhos :

1- o período onde mais choveu de forma consecutiva foi em maio, onde choveu sem parar cerca de 80 horas e que culminou com uma violenta tempestade de vento com rajadas próximas dos 120 km / h, com muitos estragos

2 - o período mais quente ocorreu ainda na primavera, entre o final de Maio e final de Junho

3 - não ocorreu nenhuma vaga de frio

4 - o verão ( entre Julho e Setembro )  foi o período em que provavelmente a temperatura esteve dentro da média ou em alguns períodos abaixo da média .

5 - em Setembro, ainda na primeira metade e portanto ainda no verão, ocorreu uma violenta tempestade, com valores de precipitação próximos dos 200 mm e choveu sem parar quase 24 horas ( e que motivou um aviso vermelho)

6 - ano quase sem geadas

7 - ano sem trovoadas ( a não ser que ainda venha, o que acho pouco provável)


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Distribuição geográfica dos acumulados da frente deste fim de semana. Destaque para o estranho esvaziamento na região de Lisboa, Ribatejo e noroeste do Alto Alentejo.
Também destaque para a rega bastante homogénea pelo Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.






As estações com símbolo em branco correspondem a registo nulo mesmo, nada acumulado. Com um traço significa pluviómetro a funcionar mal ou desactivado ou registos ainda não publicados/actualizados (DRAPALG/COTR).

Edição: acrescentadas as isoietas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

Ontem,três estações  não saíram dos 100% HR, o que é impressionante!

Castelo Branco
São Pedro do  Corval, Reguengos
Rio Maior


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

*Resumos do Outono 2016

Temperatura








*







*










Precipitação




















*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Dados horários da estação de *Lisboa, G. Coutinho*, nos dias 21 e 22 deste mês.











Segundo os dados horários, nas últimas 48h, a temperatura máxima foi de 11,6ºC, registada às 00:00 de dia 21.

A amplitude térmica foi de 4,6ºC no dia 21 (registada entre as 00h e as 8h), 1,9ºC no dia 22 (registada entre as 00h e as 10h), e de 5,4ºC no conjunto dos 2 dias (11,6ºC dia 21 00:00  6,2ºC dia 22 10:00).

A humidade relativa está há 43 horas seguidas nos 100% (dia 21 05:00  dia 22 23:00).

As temperaturas máximas _diurnas_ foram de 10,3ºC e 7,5ºC respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 06:09)

Distribuição geográfica dos acumulados de precipitação no evento "três frentes":







Valores relativamente pouco elevados mas que foram concentrados em muitos locais em poucas horas, nalguns em apenas uma hora caíu 90% da precipitação total.


----------



## frederico (29 Dez 2015 às 21:51)

Foi um evento democrático, estou curioso para ver os dados de Cacela, pois pelo radar de Sevilha o grosso da precipitação caiu entre Tavira e VRSA, e a sul da ribeira de Odeleite.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 05:59)

frederico disse:


> Foi um evento democrático, estou curioso para ver os dados de Cacela, pois pelo radar de Sevilha o grosso da precipitação caiu entre Tavira e VRSA, e a sul da ribeira de Odeleite.



Sim, também estou curioso, temos que esperar pelos registos mensais da DRAPAlg, só daqui a uma semana. Entretanto o COTR já actualizou:

P.R.Caia (COTR 1003) 0,0 (?) 
Estremoz (COTR 1012) 8,6
P.R.Divor (COTR 1008) 6,9
P.R.Vigia (COTR 1004) 7,7
Viana (COTR 1011) 19,6
Vidigueira (COTR 1014) 13,7
Herdade dos Lameirões (COTR 1002) 16,7
Herdade do Outeiro (COTR 1001) 21,6
Quinta da Saúde (COTR 1007) 15,4
P.R.Roxo (COTR 1005) 11,0
Serpa (COTR 1010) 13,2
P.R.Campilhas-Alto Sado (COTR 1006) 19,0
Castro Verde (COTR 1013) 10,3
P.R.Mira (COTR 1009) 2,9 

Isoietas redesenhadas no Alentejo. A área de acumulado inferior a 10 mm é aumentada no Alto Alentejo interior e diminuída no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 11:10)

O mês e o ano climatológicos terminaram às 9:00h de hoje.

Valores preliminares dos acumulados de precipitação no mês de Dezembro nas estações do IPMA:

Estações ordenadas pelo acumulado total no mês.





Estações ordenadas geograficamente (por região e por latitude)





Os totais com fundo cinzento correspondem a estações com falhas de registo e/ou funcionamento; terão valores reais sempre maiores. São incluídos a título meramente indicativo.

Edição:

Comparação entre os valores deste mês e os valores normais que constam das Normais 1981-2010 na página do IPMA:






(Algumas estações não são as mesmas mas apenas as mais próximas)

Um valor aproximado indicativo para a percentagem da média normal do território será à volta de 60%.


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Tavira acabou o ano com 296,4 mm. Cerca de 50% da média anual. As fontes termais da cidade estão secas, a ribeira do Almargem não corre, nem a Asseca, o pego do Inferno está seco. Há mais de dez anos que o rio Gilão não transborda nos últimos três meses do ano.


----------



## james (1 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

StormRic disse:


> O mês e o ano climatológicos terminaram às 9:00h de hoje.
> 
> Valores preliminares dos acumulados de precipitação no mês de Dezembro nas estações do IPMA:
> 
> ...




As estações de Viana do Castelo e de Valinha ( Monção)  não sei se estarão entupidas ou com algum problema,  pois parece - me que à algum tempo que os dados da precipitação têm alguma discrepância com os dados de outras estações da região. 

Eu moro relativamente próximo da estação de Viana ( Chafe)  e,  muitas vezes,  nos últimos tempos,  os valores registados de precipitação têm alguma discrepância com o que choveu.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 01:59)

james disse:


> As estações de Viana do Castelo e de Valinha ( Monção)  não sei se estarão entupidas ou com algum problema,  pois parece - me que à algum tempo que os dados da precipitação têm alguma discrepância com os dados de outras estações da região.
> 
> Eu moro relativamente próximo da estação de Viana ( Chafe)  e,  muitas vezes,  nos últimos tempos,  os valores registados de precipitação têm alguma discrepância com o que choveu.



Nas séries horárias não é possível detectar anomalia em Monção, Valinha. Não há indícios de entupimento o qual produz sempre um padrão característico na série, com repetição de pequenos valores e prolongamento muito além do término da precipitação. Nesse aspecto a série é perfeitamente plausível. O que pode acontecer é impedimento na chegada da precipitação ao pluviómetro quando, por exemplo, existem árvores na proximidade cujas ramagens cresceram. Da experiência de observação e comparação de acumulados em estações próximas por todo o território, noto que são possíveis grandes diferenças, por vezes surpreendentes, e que se devem ao efeito da orografia e outros factores como a predominância da direcção do vento e ilhas urbanas. A não ser em casos de diferenças extremas, cujo critério de definição é muito difícil, não é possível rejeitar séries consistentes ao longo de um grande período de tempo só por discrepância com estações situadas a poucos quilómetros. Veja-se, a título de exemplo, o caso de Setúbal este mês.

Relativamente a Viana do Castelo, há falta de registos horários publicados pelo IPMA de 100 horas para a estação da cidade e de 8 horas para Chafé. Os totais que indiquei são, portanto, incompletos. Já publicarei as análises das séries completas do mês de Dezembro daqui a pouco. Mesmo quando funcionam perfeitamente estas duas estações apresentam valores marcadamente diferentes devido às diferentes situações geográficas, apesar de parecerem relativamente próximas.

O valor de Chafé estará bastante próximo do real, as horas em falta correspondem a períodos em que a estação da cidade registou cerca de 6 mm no total. É de notar que a região litoral de Viana do Castelo esteve este mês com condições semelhantes à restante faixa litoral norte para sul, sendo assim os valores acumulados próximos dos de estações na área do Porto, não tendo comparação com os valores de estações mais para o interior, como Braga e Ponte de Lima.

Monção parece ter estado numa zona de sombra. Vila Nova de Cerveira tiraria algumas dúvida mas está sem funcionar. Repare-se que Lamas de Mouro tem total inferior a Braga e Cabril, por exemplo, o que sustenta a ideia de um decréscimo no extremo norte do Minho. Será interessante comparar com estações do outro lado da fronteira e com as estações amadoras deste lado, levantamento que ainda não foi feito (todo este apuramento é muito moroso).
Esperemos pelo apuramento mensal do Boletim Climatológico do IPMA, estou curioso de ver se validam os valores de Chafé ou se os completam de modo ao total ser publicado. Da cidade seguramente não há hipótese.

Tal como indiquei na mensagem, os totais a fundo cinzento são incompletos.

Para já fica aqui um mapa preliminar com os totais ainda não filtrados, que deve ser comparado depois com a análise das séries.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 03:08)

A análise das séries horárias produziu este quadro onde se assinala a fundo cinzento os acumulados, diários e do mês, que estão incorrectos por faltas de registos horários.






Estão irremediavelmente perdidos (valores não registados possivelmente superiores a 10% do acumulado do mês) os totais para as seguintes estações:

Viana do Castelo (cidade)
Ansião
Santarém
Sintra, Colares
Barreiro
Portalegre (cidade)
Mértola, Vale Formoso
Alcoutim, Martim Longo
Portimão (aeródromo)

Os valores destas estações são deixados no mapa apenas como indicativo de valor mínimo para ajudar o futuro traçado das isoietas.

Das 109 estações que tiveram algum registo de funcionamento nos últimos dois anos, têm registos minimamente válidos este mês 82.

Nota: os valores que serão publicados no Boletim Climatológico do IPMA têm de ser comparados com os que constam do quadro da mensagem acima, pois serão para os períodos diários das 9h às 9h e não 0h às 0h como neste quadro.
Há diferenças significativas como se pode já observar.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 12:31)

StormRic disse:


> Nas séries horárias não é possível detectar anomalia em Monção, Valinha. Não há indícios de entupimento o qual produz sempre um padrão característico na série, com repetição de pequenos valores e prolongamento muito além do término da precipitação. Nesse aspecto a série é perfeitamente plausível. O que pode acontecer é impedimento na chegada da precipitação ao pluviómetro quando, por exemplo, existem árvores na proximidade cujas ramagens cresceram. Da experiência de observação e comparação de acumulados em estações próximas por todo o território, noto que são possíveis grandes diferenças, por vezes surpreendentes, e que se devem ao efeito da orografia e outros factores como a predominância da direcção do vento e ilhas urbanas. A não ser em casos de diferenças extremas, cujo critério de definição é muito difícil, não é possível rejeitar séries consistentes ao longo de um grande período de tempo só por discrepância com estações situadas a poucos quilómetros. Veja-se, a título de exemplo, o caso de Setúbal este mês.
> 
> Relativamente a Viana do Castelo, há falta de registos horários publicados pelo IPMA de 100 horas para a estação da cidade e de 8 horas para Chafé. Os totais que indiquei são, portanto, incompletos. Já publicarei as análises das séries completas do mês de Dezembro daqui a pouco. Mesmo quando funcionam perfeitamente estas duas estações apresentam valores marcadamente diferentes devido às diferentes situações geográficas, apesar de parecerem relativamente próximas.
> 
> ...




É verdade,  a região do Vale do Minho e a faixa Litoral  Esposende - Caminha,  correspondendo de uma certa forma ao NO do Minho,  nos últimos meses, por qualquer razão que desconheco, tem tido valores de precipitacao inferiores ao normal.  E mesmo, como agora em Dezembro, muitas regiões do Minho estão dentro ou praticamente dentro da média,  Viana do Castelo tem um valor inferior à média de quase 80 mm. 

Não sei precisar,  mas tenho a ideia que está anomalia atinge também a vizinha Galiza.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

*Análise Mensal | Dezembro 2015*
*Local de Seguimento - WU Cacém*

Normais Climatológicos Lisboa (Geofísico) 1981-2010 | Dezembro (Fonte IPMA)

Média Temperatura Máxima: *15,3ºC*
Média Temperatura Média: *12,4ºC*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *9,4ºC*
Média Precipitação: *126,7 mm* 
Vento Médio: *14,8 km/h* (Fonte)

Registos no meu local de seguimento:

Média Temperatura Máxima: *17,8ºC (+2,5ºC) *
Média Temperatura Média: *14,1ºC (+1,7ºC)*
Média Temperatura Mínima: *11,5ºC (+2,1ºC)*
Precipitação Total: *96 mm (-30,7 mm)*
Vento Médio: *11,8 km/h (-3,0 km/h)*
Rajada Máxima:* 61 km/h*
*11 dias de chuva*

Em primeiro lugar, e como digo em todos estes posts, existem diferenças entre o Cacém e Lisboa (Geofísico) principalmente a temperatura.
Mas, tirando isso de parte, posso dizer que foi um mês extremamente quente e pouco seco, quase para os lados normais de precipitação.
O vento foi geralmente fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes aquando a passagem de sistemas frontais, como a rajada máxima de 61 km/h, mesmo assim não houve episódios de grande ventania. A precipitação ganhou força nos últimos dias do mês, ainda bem, se não o mês ia ser igual ao seu antecessor. Talvez um dos Dezembros mais quentes da história. Por exemplo, a média da temperatura máxima está mais próxima dos normais de Novembro e de Março do que de Dezembro. O cenário de seca fraca do mês de Novembro deve permanecer neste mês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

*Ano de 2015:

Máxima: 35,7ºC*
*Mínima: 1,3ºC*
*Rajada máxima: 91,7 km/h *
*Nº dias com mínima tropical: 20*
*Pressão atmosférica máxima/mínima: 1042,5 hPa | 995 hPa *
*Maior acumulado diário: 40 mm *
*Acumulado anual: 550.8 mm (Ano seco)*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

*Resumo 2015*

*Temperatura










*









*






Precipitação










*




*




*


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Terá havido falha de comunicações entre o NCEP e o IPMA pois estes registos de precipitação em Lisboa e Beja estão incompletos (especialmente o de Beja!). Vou ver se consigo completá-los e corrigir os totais acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

*Resumo 2015(Desde Setembro):
Máxima:** 31,4ºC *(se tivesse tido os registos antes do verão de certeza que seria acima dos 40ºC)
*Mínima: **-1,1ºC * (seria mais baixa se fosse desde o inicio do ano)
*Acumulado anual: *Aqui na zona deve ser entre *300/400mm*


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gráficos corrigidos e baseados nas Normais 1981-2010:










Os valores normais disponíveis são os de Serra do Pilar.





Os valores normais disponíveis são os de Lisboa, Geofísico.












Os gráficos apresentados pelo NCEP para Lisboa e Beja estavam claramente errados por falta de valores no primeiro semestre. Pedras Rubras também apresenta um valor inferior ao real, mas o erro é menor.


----------



## frederico (4 Jan 2016 às 23:15)

james não tem havido actividade a noroeste ou a norte do cabo FInisterra. Aquelas depressões que depois vão para o golfo da Biscaia e dão os melhores eventos convectivos no litoral Norte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2016 às 10:17)

DEZEMBRO 2015 COM TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA MAIS ALTA DESDE QUE HÁ REGISTOS

2016-01-04 (IPMA)


Este mês foi o 2º mais quente desde 1931 (depois de 1989), registando uma temperatura média do ar de 11.8 °C, cerca de 1.8 °C acima do valor médio. Realça-se o valor médio da temperatura máxima que foi o mais alto desde 1931, com um desvio superior a 2 °C, em relação ao valor normal (Figura 1). O valor médio da temperatura mínima foi o 11º mais alto desde 1931 e o mais alto dos últimos 15 anos (desde 2000). O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação, 75.0 mm, foi inferior ao normal (144.0 mm) classificando-se este mês como seco.

*Ano 2015*

O valor médio anual da temperatura média do ar no ano de 2015 (15.99 °C) foi superior ao valor normal 1971-2000, sendo o 7º mais quente desde 1931 e o 2º desde 2000 (Figura 2).
No ano de 2015 o valor médio de precipitação total anual, 599.6 mm foi muito inferior ao valor normal, sendo o 6º mais seco desde 1931 e o 4º mais seco desde 2000 (Figura 3). 

*A nível global*

2015 – Provavelmente o ano mais quente desde que há registos

Segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial, OMM, (https://www.wmo.int/media/content/w...est-record-2011-2015-warmest-five-year-period) o valor médio da temperatura média global, no ano de 2015, será o maior valor observado, podendo ser alcançado o icónico valor de +1.0 ⁰ Celsius, em relação à era pré-industrial. Este facto deve-se ao efeito combinado de um excecional El Niño e ao aquecimento global resultante de atividades antropogénicas.

*Europa*

Ainda de acordo com a OMM (https://www.wmo.int/media/content/2015-second-hottest-year-record-europe), o ano de 2015 será o segundo mais quente na Europa (2014 o ano mais quente)


Figura 1 - Desvios da média da temperatura máxima do ar, em dezembro, em relação ao valor da normal 1971-2000 – Portugal Continental

Figura 2 - Desvios da média da temperatura média anual do ar em Portugal Continental em relação ao valor da normal 1971-2000

Figura 3 - Anomalias do total de precipitação anual em Portugal Continental em relação ao valor da normal 1971-2000


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/clima-dez2015.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:09)

Boletim meteorológico já saiu para Dezembro 

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...CRFdbJ/cli_20151201_20151231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Permanece a seca fraca em algumas regiões, sendo que algumas do Alentejo entraram em seca moderada. Acredito que este mês ponha tudo em pratos limpos e a seca desapareça do mapa!


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 17:28)

---






---






---


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Há uns dias a NOAA publicou a análise anual do clima. O colosso está aqui:

https://www.ametsoc.org/ams/index.c...orological-society-bams/state-of-the-climate/

Para os leitores mais regionais, os dados relativos a Portugal estão aqui:

http://ametsoc.net/sotc/Chapter_07.pdf

Resumo:


----------

